# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Clairity.. Perchance to Dream

## Clairity

I decided to take the plunge and create a dream journal when I was asked where mine was. I replied that I didn't have one but could send him some of my LD experiences if he wished. Well by the time I picked out what I wanted to share.. it was simply too much to put in a PM! 

Here are some previous posts you might enjoy:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...hlight=heal%2A

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=9815

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=9407

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=9703

BELOW are the LDs that I've taken from my personal dream journal.
The dates may be out of order as I'm taking the information from a
couple of places that I had it but you'll get the drift.

Sooo get a soda and a sandwich, pull up a chair and get comfortable..
it's a looooong read!

Also please bear with me.. it will take me a while to get them all here in a "readable" fashion.
.

----------


## Clairity

I'm so psyched!!  I actually saw and felt my spirit guide on Sunday!
Well I got up around 2:30 am, drank 10 swallows of cherry coke (for the
caffeine) and lay down on my back listening to a lucid trance CD for
about 40 minutes and found that I couldn't relax.  I decided to give up
which bothered me as it had been about a month since my last true
experience.

I put my earplugs in and rolled on my right side. I can't tell how much
time had elapsed when I felt (more-so heard) vibrations! I hadn't had
that sensation since my first two or three LDs. I kept trying to roll
out but I couldn't seem to find the strength. I would start to give up
but then I'd say "NO..I want OUT!" and the vibrations/ sounds would come
back!   I finally managed to roll my astral body to my left side but
still couldn't seem to separate.

Something inside me told me to reach my astral arms outward and say
"Please help me".   I felt two strong hands on my arms pulling me up
and I felt myself separate.  I found myself standing and feeling very
secure in someone's arms.  I said (or thought) "I want to see you" and I
don't know whether my eyes opened or I got my vision but I saw looking
down at me what I can only believe was my spirit guide.   He was about a
head taller than me, was very tan, had sandy brown shoulder length hair
and hazel eyes.

He was looking at me with what I can only describe as "surprise".  It
was if he was either shocked that he was able to actually pull me out or
that I was able to actually see him.  I only remember his face, his eyes
and his slightly parted lips..   I don't recall seeing his body but I
recall clearly the "feel" of his body against mine and his arms around
me.   He just kept looking at me and me, being the astral weakling that
I am, reached up and kissed him... it was very passionate and a bit
wetter than I like (I'm not big on swapping spit).   ;-}

We pulled away from each other  and he led me outside where he promptly
vanished!  Now I'm not totally sure that he was my spirit guide (I had
always pictured them as being old wise people or wolves or something)
but I had asked to be protected by "pure white light" and for "only
those of the pure white light to come near me or to touch me".  So it
may have been my guide or it might have been just another astral guy
trying to score.  ;-D

I walked along a busy street and ended up in a hotel where I went onto a
balcony and saw a pool below.   I ran and took a flying leap and dived
into the pool.. which was pretty cool!

I don't remember how I got out of the water but I found myself back in
the hotel.  I saw a mirror and at first I was afraid to look in it.. but
I did.  It was so cool!  I was me only BETTER.  I had thick reddish
brown curly hair down to my waist and was dressed very provocatively.  I
looked away and looked back and the color of my hair had changed.
I had been having back twinges so I decided to go find a doctor to
"heal" me.  I had done a healing on myself once before when I was astral
and had just had surgery on my stomach (remember that) and I have never
had pain in my incision since so I decided to see if I couldn't find a
good astral back doc.  I must have lost my train of thought.. those damn
sex impulses.. because the next thing I recall is that I'm holding a
"head"... that's right just a "head".  I shake the head back and forth like you
would a snow globe and each time I do the face changes but I can't quite
seem to get it right so I drop the head and leave.

Things started to fade and I found myself waking up.  I checked my watch
and it was 4:30am.
.

----------


## Clairity

I went to my couch about 1:45 am (my husband's snoring drove me there earlier than my normal 3:30 am time).  I put on my sound machine and my novadreamer, lay on my right side and kept repeating the brook says I'm dreaming.

I seemed to have "woken" up and thought why didn't the brook thing turn off
(it has to be later than the 30 minute timer I set).  I  rolled over and
pushed the buttons on the sound machine and when it didn't turn off.. I knew I was OUT!! 

I floated up to the ceiling and just to see how it felt, I put my head halfway
through the ceiling and floated forward feeling the ceiling's slight give as I
moved through it with my face.

I then found myself outside in a neighborhood I didn't recognize.  I walked
along the sidewalk and made eye contact with those walking the opposite
direction.  I realized that I was still female but I was no longer me.. it
seemed to me that I was Italian and had long wavy dark hair. 

As I walked down the street, I finally saw someone that I wanted to "hook up" with (if you get my meaning).   :;-):     I walked up to him and he seemed to know me.   His name was Roy and he was about 5' 7'' and had short dirty blond hair.

We walked to his house together hand in hand stopping now and then to kiss
(his lips felt cool and slightly wet.. I can still feel them if I focus).

At his house, I met his family (mom/sisters/brother).  Suddenly I was back in
my living room and I thought the experience had ended so I pushed the light on my watch to see the time.  The time shown me was "military" time and the light didn't come on yet I could still see the face on the watch??   Suddenly it dawned on me... I'M STILL OUT!!!!

I yelled outloud (astrally of course) "I'M STILL OUT..  ROY I'M STILL OUT..I'M
COMING!" and I ran forward and found myself on the SAME SIDEWALK as before.  

I ran up to people asking if they knew where Roy was.. and suddenly there he was!!   We ran to each other and walked back into his house.   

Unfortunately, I wasn't there very long when I found myself back in my living
room again! DAMN...  I once again looked at my watch and once again the time was military and the light didn't come on!!   I'M STILL OUT!!!!    
I start yelling again (astrally of course),  "I'M STILL OUT..  ROY I'M STILL
OUT.. I'M COMING!" and I ran forward and found myself on the SAME SIDEWALK as before.   I ran up to people asking if they knew where Roy was.. but no one knew.   

I walked down the street and saw a figurine of a cat in a reclining position
made of blue glass.   I picked up the cat and began to stroke it.  As I
stroked it I willed it to live.  The cat started to move as though the glass
was becoming soft/pliable and suddenly the cat was real and, just as suddenly, it was gone.

I walked along and saw a beautiful brown cow which seemed to be made out of leather and corduroy.  I  told the cow that "you are beautiful" and, as I
walked away.. I heard the cow tell a bird that she thought that "I was
strange" and the bird said "I know.. that I talked to them too."  Wow.. I'm
being discussed by animals!!

I finally found Roy's house and I asked his brother where he was.  His brother
stated that Roy was gone because he didn't think that I was coming back.
I went into a bedroom and found what appeared to be a mixture of an old
boyfriend and a soap star there with his girlfriend.   I told the guy that he
hurt me so bad and he stated "I know".

The girlfriend kept trying to interrupt me and I pushed her out the door. 
The guy tried to leave and I told him that he couldn't go and, like a scene
out of a scary movie, I looked at the windows and they shut and locked.  I
looked at the door and it locked (both bolt and chain).  WOAW... I was one BAD BITCH!

When I pushed him on the bed though.. the top half of him disappeared and only the bottom half remained.. which shocked me so much.. I woke up for real!

Well that's my latest experience.. pretty cool huh.. I'm really impressed that
I was able to go back to the same place and the same people three times! I'll
have to see if I can find good ol' Roy the next time I get out!
.

----------


## Clairity

Well, let me start by saying that I bought a sound machine which has among the many sounds "babbling brook". 

I got up at 3:30 AM, took 10 sips of Pepsi (for the caffeine),  put the sound machine on "babbling brook" and set the 30 minute timer.  I  also put my Max on 1&2 (memory). 

I then recorded in my novadreamer/dreamspeaker  the following words with the babbling brook sounds in the background "The babbling brook says I'm dreaming listen to the babbling brook".  I then put on my novadreamer and lay on my right side. 

I listened to the babbling brook while I fell asleep which was very helpful in that it helped clear my thoughts except for the one that I kept repeating "The babbling brook says I'm dreaming". 

I then had one of the BEST couple of LDs I have ever had! 

I remember thinking that I had woken up and something told me to stand up.  I  stood up and pulled off my novadreamer and realized that I was LD! 
I immediately went downstairs and out the back door into my backyard! 
The colors were brilliant.. the sharpest greens, the deepest browns.. heck even my old fence looked like it had just been stained!! 

I felt an overwhelming urge to fly and I said so outloud and felt myself effortlessly float off the ground and into the air.  I floated along on my stomach Superman style and realized that I was not alone in the sky.  Other LDrs were also out for a flight around the neighborhood and we remarked to each other what a great day it was to be out! 

I then found my self inside a house (I state "found myself") as I cannot recall how I came to be there.  I was in a girl's bedroom where the girl and her parents and her teacher were in attendance.   For some unknown reason, I got the strong feeling that the girl had been molested by her father as I heard the teacher claiming that the girl was "withdrawn". 

I left the room by floating outside (I seem to recall that there was merely open area where the bedroom wall should have been).   

I ended up in the branches of a tree and I saw a tan bird across the way and I decided to see if I could summon it to me.  I held out my hand and the bird flew directly to it and landed!  I stroked her and talked to her and she was so very soft to the touch and so very very real! 

I then thought that the experience had ended and I'd woken up but something told me to stand up again.  I stood up.. took off my Novadreamer and once again realized that I was LD! 

Once again I went downstairs and into my brilliant backyard.  Only this time their were slats in the fence that would swing open just enough to get through and I noticed people on the other side.  I don't know what came over me but I went up to one of the men standing there and stated "give me a piggyback ride!"    I then jumped on his back and he proceeded to carry me into the front yard.  One of the other men asked me why I didn't walk and I replied, "Because I don't have to and if you aren't careful, I'll make you give me one too." 
The experience started to fade again and this time I really did wake up. 
There were some other highlights but I don't know exactly where they fit so I'll just recall them here. 

At one point, it was as though I was looking into a big tinted car windshield and the people's faces in the front seat would change every so many seconds.  They kept changing until I opened the car door (but unfortunately I can't recall what happened after that).  :-( 

I saw a small box and I opened it.  Inside was a large red strangely shaped glass globe and it felt cold and damp to the touch. 

There were ants on the floor all around me and I started spraying them and then a big brown bug flew by me (must have been part of a dream sequence).  ;-D 

I heard my son very clearly say "Mom" as I was writing these notes and the name "Keg Master PM" popped into my head.  I repeated the name so that I would remember it and my son stated "He's funny."  (???) 

Well, one thing that really worked for me was everytime I thought that I had woken up.. I stood up (or so I thought)..  This led me to realize that I was NOT awake but LD. 
.

----------


## Clairity

I got up and went to the couch.  I put Max on 3 (memory) and put my
NovaDreamer/earphones within reach (in case I couldn't get out on my
own).

I put my earplugs in, dimmed the lights, set the timer for 5 minutes.  I
lay on my back and repeated "I will realize that I'm dreaming and will
roll out of my body." for those 5 minutes.

I then repeated my protection:  "My body, my soul and my spirit are
protected by pure white light.  May only those of pure white light come
near me, may only those of pure white light touch me."  while
envisioning my body being encased in a shower of pure white light.  I
then asked my spirit guide of pure white light for help in realizing
that I was dreaming and to help me to become lucid or LD.
Lastly, I did a relaxation technique where I start at my toes
envisioning that my hands are massaging them while I mentally repeat
"relax, release, let go."  I work my way slowly up my body until I reach
my forehead.  I spend a good deal of time relaxing my forehead as I can
feel I have alot of tension there.

My mind starts to drift and I try to think/direct it to only positive
thoughts.  I feel the familiar shift/falling feeling and I wait until I
feel it once more and then I roll on my right side and drift off to
sleep.

I see a scene before my eyes and I realize that I'm dreaming (though I
don't remember how I knew).  I let myself become part of the dream scene
and then rolled off the couch to my left.   I saw my son, who seemed to
me to be LD also, and we went downstairs together.  We talked about the
rules of LD etiquette and, though I can't remember what was said, I
remeber that I was instructing him in some way.  We then went outside
but once outside my son was no longer with me.

I found myself outside a nightclub and the latin singer "Chayanne" was
there (he was in a movie where he latin dances with Vanessa Williams..
but I can't think of the name of it right now).

I then talked to a girl named Shasta who stated that she just got
engaged.  (??)

The dream then started to fade and I tried to hang on to it.  I thought
that it had ended and that I had woken up but it must have been a false
awakening because I thought I was writing the experience details down
but in reality I was still asleep and hadn't written a thing!  I then
found myself in a very interesting dream.  I dreamt that I was still on
the couch when my mom came into the room (which isn't likely since my
parents aren't even in the same state)!  She asked me why I was lying
out here and I told her that I was trying to go LD (in reality neither
of my parents/nor my sisters know).

She listened to me and stated much to my surprise " that uncle  -------
used to do that."  I put ------- cuz I can't remember the name she said.
But it was sooo  great!  I showed her all my tapes/books/videos and she
seemed genuinely interested!  Then the dream ended for real and I wrote
down what little I could remember of the experience.   It was 5:25 AM.
.

----------


## Clairity

Same preparations as before.  Once I rolled on my side, I found myself in
the following dream:

I was going down the highway when I realized that my car's gas guage
didn't look right.  I couldn't read it but it seemed like I was running
out of gas.  Soon it got harder and harder to press down on the gas
peddle and I was going slower and slower.  I took the next exit but
didn't recognize where I was.  I kept going until the car stopped.  I
then started to drag it behind me (it seemed that it turned into a kind
of lightweight motorcycle).  I looked for a gas station but couldn't
find one... just miles of trees.. no businesses nor homes.  A guy
suddenly walked up to me from nowhere and when I asked him where I could
get some gas, he said at the top of the hill and disappeared.  I looked
at the direction he pointed but saw nothing.

I started to walk and was at the station.. I just appeared there.  The
gas pump was broken and gas was squirting out of the handle.  I asked
where there was another station and a woman stated to go back a mile.  I
started to get discouraged as I didn't recall seeing a station back the
way I came but I started walking.

Once again a station appeared and this time the pump handle was missing
and there was only a hose that you somehow had to screw onto the car's
gas cap.  I couldn't figure out how it worked and this young guy came
over to help me.  He couldn't get it to work either and then an
attendant came up and began to pump the gas into my car (oh yeah.. it
was a car again).  At the same time, the attendant started fixing me a
plate of bacon, scrambled eggs and toast (the breakfast I sometimes have
in the morning).  I thought "how strange that he knows that I like this
for breakfast" and I also got concerned when I read a sign on the pump
that said "cash only" ...  I didn't think I had anything but credit
cards!

Suddenly for some reason,  I have a false awakening where I think it's a
work day morning and I can't believe that I came out to the couch to try
for an LD when I have to get up so soon.  It then dawns on me that
this is SUN. morning, that I'm dreaming and I become lucid!

I roll out of my body and walk outside.  I look up at the sky and decide
that I want to fly.  This is a first for me ... consciously deciding to
fly... normally I just take off through no thought of my own and I go
where ever I go.  But this time I DECIDED to fly.  I wasn't sure how to
go about it though.  I decided to kind of hop in the air.  I flew kind
of slow and low for awhile (sort of superman style.. arms in front,
etc.) but then I decided to go for *altitude*, I put my arms down at my
sides and thought one word.... UP.

I shot straight up like a bullet and as I went higher and higher, I
looked down and saw the land below me like the view from an airplane
window.. everything very small and getting smaller.. till it looked sort
of like a satellite picture.

I saw that I was going to hit clouds and I felt a brief moment of
panic... til I realized that  they couldn't hurt me nor stop my flight.
Hitting and passing through those clouds was THE NEATEST FEELING I'VE
EVER FELT WHILE LD!!!   The cloud made a kind of popping sound when I
went through it and it felt sort of like I was going through cotton
candy.. it's just so hard to put into words!!

When I got through the clouds I found myself in a movie studio lot/club.
(I seem to do a lot of club hopping/socializing when I'm out!)  ;-D
Since it was a movie studio/lot, I decided to see if I could call forth
one of my favorite movie stars so I stated outloud that "around the next
corner will be Billy Wirth".  I went around the corner and saw many
stars but not Billy.  I saw stars from soap operas and Dr.Quinn Medicine
Woman and others that I can't recall.. but no Billy.

Suddenly someone said I'll take you to him and we went around the corner
and I saw Billy walking towards me!!!

I walked up to him and I kissed him but it was as if he didn't know I
was there/as if he couldn't even feel me.  He seemed detached and walked
away without a word.  Another thing that was strange was that I found
Billy really attractive when he was in his 20s with long flowing hair but the Billy that appeared to me appeared the way he looks now.. older with his hair pulled back into a short ponytail.    For a minute, I thought about trying to change him but I was afraid that I would change him into someone else by accident or make him disappear altogether... so I just let him walk away.

I then decided "Okaaay.. I'll see if I can find Jason Scott Lee".   I went into a darkened theater and saw Van Damme watching a movie with a couple of girls.  He asked me to join them but I stated that I was looking for Jason Scott Lee and he laughed, squeezed one of his "ladies" and said "9th floor".

I remember stepping into the elevator and pressing "9" and the upward
movement.  I also vividly remember how absolutely REAL this all felt.  I
felt so totally "there"!!

I stepped out of the elevator and started walking while yelling 
"Jason... Jason Scott Lee!' when the experience started to fade!!  I tried so
hard to hang on to it but it was gone and I woke up... it was 5:53 AM.
.

----------


## Clairity

I got up and went to the couch at 3:30 am and read for about 40 minutes.
I then lay down on my back, put my earplugs in (it was very windy
outside) and then tried deep breathing for 40 minutes or so (until I
gave up on that).

I then put on my NovaDreamer.  I had changed the voice on the
Dreamspeaker to my own voice stating "You are dreaming.  This is all a
dream. Plug your nose to verify that you're dreaming." (I repeat this
twice).  I decided to use an earphone instead of the speaker, I lay on
my right side and put the earphone in my left ear.

I was trying to relax when something very strange happened.  I felt
"spooked" for some reason and started mentally repeating "I am protected
by pure white light".  Suddenly the overhead ceiling fan came on.. which
scared the crap out of me!  I reached over for the light/fan remote and
turned the ceiling fan off.  Once again it was dark and the only sound
was the wind outside.  I started my protection chant again and then...
I felt "someone" or "something" lifting the hair from around my left
ear!   It was sooo weird.  I wanted to reach up but I was afraid what I
might *feel*.  I, instead, lay there like a little kid who puts the
blanket up over their head and hopes it all just goes away.  I thought
for a moment of getting up and going back to the bedroom with my husband
but I decided that if I gave in and ran I'll have made a big step
backwards astrally.

I started mentally stating "let no evil come near me, let no evil touch
me.. I am surrounded by pure white light.  If this is my spirit guide of
the pure white light I welcome you.. let all others be gone."   Suddenly
I heard a noise outside my window.. a tapping/lauging sound which is all
the more strange because I am on the second floor!

I pull up the blinds and there they were.  Boys of about 10 or 11
outside my window tapping and laughing.  I then called for my husband
who came out of the bedroom and started yelling at the kids to get away
from our house.  Suddenly I hear my own voice telling me that "this is
all a dream" and I realize that I must have fallen asleep and that the
kids were part of a dream!

I think I must be awake but I decide to plug my nose and find I can
still breathe!  I roll out of my body and stand up.  I take a couple of
steps and I open my "physical" eyes!  I see the livingroom from around
the edges of the NovaDreamer mask and I think "oh shi$.. I've blown it!"
I close my eyes and decide to plug my nose to see if I am indeed awake.
I plug my nose and I can still breathe.. I'm still out!!!  I place my
hands over my eyes and state twice "Give me my astral sight!" and
suddenly I can see.. though I know that my physical eyes are still
closed!  Everything is so clear and so vivid!

I place my hands on myself and state the command "HEAL" but I feel
nothing.. no power.. no energy.. nothing.  I think maybe I'm not "out"
enough and decide to get further away from my body.

I go outside and I'm so happy to still be out that I literally skip down
the stairs!  Everything is so bright and clear.. I can see the texture
on the leaves and I marvel at how green it all is!

I see a woman approaching me.  She is about 50 and reminds me of the
trashy character on  the show Golden Girls (Rue McClanahan or something
like that).

I walk up to her and ask her (or tell her.. I can't remember which) to
heal me.  She drops  immediately to her knees!  This catches me off
guard and all I can think is that this is NOT what I had in mind!!
Before I can stop her she BITES ME hard between the legs!  I feel shock
more than pain and I feel myself bleeding and she is swallowing my
blood.

I wake up suddenly back in my body.. not knowing what to make of what I
had just experienced.

I like to think that the woman had bitten me in order to heal me (i.e.,
remove/suck whatever was ailing/poisoning me).

Oh.. I also found out later this morning that my husband had gotten up
and had turned on the overhead fan in the bedroom which can ALSO turn on
the overhead fan in the living room if the switches are both on.   So
much for that haunting!  LOL!!
.

----------


## Clairity

Below are the details of one of the best, most wondrous LDs that I have had in a very long time!!  There's a lot to tell but I hope you enjoy it as much as I did!

Ok, first the preparations.  I was wearing my white night shirt, I got
up at 3:30 am, read about Astral Travel for an hour, put in my earplugs
and lay down.  I put my MAX on settings 1 and 5.  I imagined myself
encased in a white protective shell and asked to see my spirit guide and
for his/her assistance.  I started with the counting method and then
deep breathing but after while I got tired of trying and gave up on
those methods.

I then decided to put on my NovaDreamer and use the DreamSpeaker.  I
decided to try something different with respect to the DreamSpeaker.
Instead of using MY voice, I recorded the voice off of one of my Lucid
Dream CDs.. I figured that my subconscious my react better to someone
else's voice.

I lay on my right side, I put the ND mask on and pushed the button to
set a 30 minute delay.  I left in my left earplug and took out my right
(since I would need to hear the DreamSpeaker) which was under my pillow.
I then simply went to sleep.

Suddenly I heard the voice from the astral CD but it kept playing ..
more than what I had recorded and it finally dawned on me that maybe I
was dreaming.  I still wasn't sure so I decided to do what is now my
FAVORITE reality check.. I plugged my nose with my thumb and forefinger
and tried to breathe!  You see if you're dreaming, you will be able to
breath even though your nose is plugged.

So I plugged my nose and realized I could still breathe!  As soon as I
realized that I could breathe and must be dreaming.. the top half of me
separated!!!  It surprised me so much that I fell back in my body!  I
tried to rise again but I just didn't seem to have the strength or the
will to get out again.

Sooo, I figured that I has blown it.. but I was so glad to have had that
small experience that it was ok!

I guess I fell asleep again when I heard the DreamSpeaker go off (there
is a 10 minute delay between each REM detection on the NovaDreamer).  I
immediately plugged my nose and realized that I could breathe.  I tried
to separate but had a lot of trouble finding the strength.  I then
decided to roll out.  I felt myself falling on the floor and I even felt
my leg hit the coffee table.  It all felt so real that once again I
thought that maybe I was awake.  I once again plugged my nose, found
that I could breathe and opened my astral eyes.

I was in my living room but things didn't look exactly right.. the
coffee table that I had brushed against was no longer there.  I noticed
a statue of a cat on the fireplace mantle (in reality there is no cat
statue on my mantle).  I blinked or looked away.. I'm not sure which..
but the cat statue suddenly became a breathing white furry kitten!   The
kitten seemed very happy to see me and I fell out laughing.. I felt so
happy too.  We began to play a kind of tag as the kitten darted around
the room and I gave chase until I finally caught (or it let me catch)
it. I picked the kitten up and walked to the window  looked out it
together.  The kitten then disappeared and I went to the front door to
go outside.

I opened the front door but hesitated because it all looked to real and
I suddenly realized that I was in my night shirt (only the shirt I had
on was now blue).  I once again thought that maybe I was really awake..
but I plugged my nose and I could still breathe!   Once  I had proof
that I was really out.. I opened the front door again and marched out it
like I owned the world.  :-D

To my surprise,  there were little old Black ladies on each step going
down the front steps.  It was so strange.. the old ladies were offering
me their sympathies and their condolences.. saying that they knew just
how I felt and that they had felt the same way.  It seemed as though I
was supposed to have experienced a loss of some kind.. but I'm not sure
what that loss was.

I then came back in the house and went into another room which further
convinced me that I was out (because there was a crib there).  I went to
the large dresser mirror to see what would happen if I looked at it or
touched it.  I looked in the mirror saw myself.. and I looked just like
me.  I put my hand to the mirror and  nothing happened.  I started to
sing a song (I can't remember what it was) and the mirror began to act
like a funhouse mirror.  My face became distorted.. it became wider,
then longer.  It was great fun making/morphing my face and I did that
for a few minutes.

I then left that room and went into my bedroom.  I saw my husband laying
in bed but I was afraid to look too long/too hard for fear that I'd see
myself laying there next to him and get sucked back into my body (which
is funny because I was laying on the living room couch remember).
I then looked over and saw our fullsize indian warrior bust on the
window ledge.  In reality it's bronze but it was a bright copper color
now.  I went over to it and kissed it on the lips.  I kept my eyes open
and watched as its eyes "blinked".  I stepped back and the bust stood up
and became a whole fullsize breathing man.   To my surprise he was no
longer indian but a black male... I don't know why that change occured.
He stated that he had to leave.. that he had a party to go to and then
things started to fade.

I "woke up" back in my body and felt that I could probably get out again
but I decided that I should stop and write down all that I had
experienced before I forgot it all.

I checked the time and it was 6:30 am.  I checked the NovaDreamer and
saw that it had cued the DreamSpeaker twice.  I also noticed that I was
VERY warm (almost sweaty).

Well that's it!  I am so psyched!  It was one of the best LDs that I've had so far!  It was clear and I was able to recall almost everything about it.

About 20 minutes after I had woke up, it came to me that the kitten
might have been one of my spirit guides that I had asked to see.  I had
always read that they come to you in a way that is non-threatening and
pleasing to you and the way I felt when I saw it and the way we played
together made me think that perhaps it might have been one of my guides.
 :;-): 

I still haven't figured out the little old ladies yet.. unless they were
mourning the loss of my astral innocence or something.

The best advice I can give, and will take from now on, is to plug your
nose whenever you wake up.. you just never know!
.

----------


## Clairity

I almost got scared back into my body!!

I woke up about 3am and went to my couch.  I put my earplugs in and
decided to do the "counting method" only I put my own little spin on it
(I used it last week and it seemed to work so I thought I'd try it
again)!

What I do is mentally sing the song "99 bottles of beer on the wall"
only I count UP from one and use the following words:

"I am dreaming and all is a dream.
This is just a dream,
  take one down and pass it around,
1 more lucid dream or OB." 
Then the next verse ends "2 more lucid dreams or OB" and so on.

I kept repeating this until I realized that I had made the shift and I
could get out!  I then tried to roll off the couch but it was like I was
engulfed in covers.  I had the worst time trying to get free.. It was
like I was wrapped up like a mummy.  For a moment I even doubted that I
was really out.. I mean why would my astral body have to be fighting
blankets?  But I kept at it and finally got free.

I headed down the stairs toward the front door when suddenly this huge
evil black shadow comes up from the floor and blocks my path.  It was
foglike and screaming loudly at me!  It so startled me that I cried out
and backed up a step or two.  Before I could get my wits about me, it
was coming at me!  I put my hands up in front of me to shoot it with
pure white light but it engulfed my hands!!   All I could think to do
was scream "NO!".  I don't know if I shot it with white light or not (as
my hands were not visible in the dark fog of its body) but at the sound
of my "NO!", it vaporized and my path was clear.

I seem to be running into a lot of things lately that don't want me to
continue!  But I now remember that before these last two LDs,  I
hadn't asked for protection!  I never really thought about protection
that much before but I will definately ask for protection the next time
I try to get out!!

Back to the LD!

I went outside and there was a costume party going on in the house
across the way (my astral spirit seems to like to boogie)!!  I went
inside for a while and the costumes were all victorian.

I then went outside and wandered around for a while.  I also remember
that I sang a song with a group of singers and that was fun (though I
can't remember the song).

One of the things that I had also decided I'd try to do while astral was
to visit an native american village (say of Geronimo or Sitting Bull).
I declared "around the next corner, I will be on an indian reservation".
I went around the corner and there appeared to be miles of large movie
sets of different places/scenes.  Only these were real places (not just
move lots)!  I scanned them until I found the Indian scene and I walked
over and became a part of it.

Suddenly it dawned on me that I was on the set of Cheyenne Autume.  What
was wild was that I had watched a tv show on Sal Mineo last night and
this was one of the movies that he had been in!  I looked up and there
he was dressed as the mute indian that he played in the movie.  He was
walking up to me when the scene suddenly faded and I woke up. 
Well that's pretty much it!  Let's see I got trapped in my covers,
scared by an astral boogie man, and I walked on the set of an old indian movie.  

I looked at my watch and it was almost 5am (I figure I probably became lucid around 3:45am).
.

----------


## Clairity

I went to be at midnight, fell asleep around 12:40 (was emotionally
upset). I woke up around 4am, got out of bed around 5:15am.  Stayed up
for an hour and a half, went back to bed around 6:30 am. 

I lay across the bed facing my stereo, dimmed the lights and put in
earplugs.  I did the third eye technique for 5 minutes saying "I am
dreaming.. this is all a dream" while laying on my back with my arms at
my side.  I then rolled on my right side and mentally spelled the words
"dream" and "lucid".  I fell asleep for and when I woke up and looked at
the clock it was 7:44 am and I thought "well another opportunity missed"
and I fell back asleep.. or so I thought.

I suddenly realized that I had made the "shift" and I felt my *butt*
lift out but nothing else.  I can only imagine how funny I must have
looked with my butt bobbing in the air and the rest of me stuck in my
body!

I felt myself float back in and then out again (butt only) and this
happened a couple of times.

Suddenly I decided I am going to get free and I rolled out and landed on
the floor!  I realized that I was definately LD when I landed with a
thud but I felt no pain.

I immediately went outside (though I can't remember how I got there).
The air felt extremely warm.. almost like a sauna and I just stood there
for a moment bathing in the heat (it was very warm/humid but not
unpleasant).

The rest is a little disjointed because when I had woken up and was
writing down my dream.. it turned out that I had a "false awakening" and
only *thought* that I was writing it down.  I HATE when that happens!!
Anyway, I'll recount what little I do remember.

As I was bathing in the heat outside a convertible pulls up next to me
and it has at least 5 people (young men and women) in it.  They tell me
to get in and I do.  I can't remember what happened next but I do
remember that the experience started to fade/go black and I tried to
remember what I had read to do when that happens.

I was bathed in blackness and I thought of "spinning".  I couldn't tell
if I actually spun or just "thought" of spinning but the visuals came
back.

I then thought "I'd like to swim in the ocean" and no sooner had the
thought occurred,  when I felt myself falling fast..   I thought I was
falling through the earth except I felt no earth nor any physical
resistance.. it simply felt as though I was falling through black air.
Suddenly I was enveloped in water and I knew that I had reached an ocean
somewhere.  I could breath water as though it were air and I swam around
for a bit but unfortunatly my memory of this is extremely hazy.
I somehow come out of the water (I don't remember how I got out) and
found myself at a construction site.

I am attacked by four guys and I beat them back and they all take off
except for one who looks about 20 and has straight wavy blonde hair.  I
realize that he is at *my mercy*.. I also realize at that exact moment
that I am MALE.  I won't go into specifics but I can guarantee that he'll run the next time he sees me. I then woke up for real.  I looked over at the clock and it was only 8am.

Well that was it!  I am going to try again tomorrow morning.. wouldn't
it be bliss to have two in a row!!
.
.

----------


## Clairity

Well this morning was weird.  My husband was snoring so
badly that I went to sleep on the couch.  I was laying there feeling
very put out when I rolled on to my back and had at least 3 false
awakening which led to a about three LDs!

One that is worth sharing with you is the first time I rolled off the
couch.  I ended up out in the street in my neighborhood.

I found myself in a tube lined with rolling lime green plastic balls and
I was moving forward through it really fast.

I ended up in a bedroom and against one wall I saw a slender dresser and a twin bed with a 2 1/2 foot gap between them and a guitar leaning upright against that wall in that gap (i.e., dresser, guitar, bed).  But then it appeared to be a college dorm room because there was another twin bed on another wall.  There were three guys in the room, two were white, slender and had short sandy brown hair, the other was black, slender and had his hair cut close.

Suddenly I started to lose clarity and my vision went out.. I thought
the experience was over but my vision came back and I was in a club of
some kind.  There were people mingling around and there was music and
drinking.  I was walking through the crowd when an extremely good
looking guy came up to me and said that he'd missed me and that he had
become "three" for me.  While I stood there wondering what he meant by
that out of the crowd came TWO more guys that looked EXACTLY like him!!

They led me to a back room but it was filthy and I felt very uncomfortable and my vision started to fade again.

After that I had a couple more false awakenings and then I heard the
alarm go off.
.

----------


## Clairity

So without thinking, I simply said "I'm dreaming".

I instantly "woke up" in bed. But I was LUCID and this wasn't my
bedroom. 

I raised my head up and there was a picture of some daisies on
the wall. The picture was three dimensional (where the fabric may be
puffed or have pieces of fabric attached to the picture to give it
texture). In this picture, the daisies' petals were yellow pieces of
felt/fabric, their leaves were green pieces of felt/fabric. 

The air conditioning must have kicked on in reality because in my lucid dream,
the daisies began to shiver and whimper and petals closed like they were
cold. I suddenly felt very sorry for them and I tried to comfort them
and they started to cry. I told them that it would be ok, etc. when it
dawned on me that this is my first lucid dream in over a month and I'm
wasting it comforting flowers! 

I jumped up and stood on the bed and yelled at my husband I'm dreaming. 
He opened his eyes, looked up at me smiling and said "I know" 
and rolled over and went back to sleep.

I decided that everyone talks about flyng so I'll give it a shot. I
jumped off the bed to the floor and bounced a little (the way you see
astronauts do when they first walk on the moon). I thought ok... I know
I can do better than this. I go to the window and it appears that in
this dream, our bedroom is on the 3rd or 4th floor of an apartment
building. I open the window, push out the screen ... and I jump.

I am flying!!! I soar upward using a half breastroke, half dog paddle
motion up over the top of the building. I am stunned and awed by what I see...

The sky is full of other lucid dreamers flying.... they are all races, all ages,
and are in various shades of night dress. 
Some in pajamas, some in night gowns or night shirts. 
I fly towards them and some are laughing, others are yelling welcome, 
and all are enormously happy.

I spy a man dressed in Superman pajamas and we lock hands as
parachutists do when they free fall and I said "I'm flying!" and he says
"I know.. isn't it wonderful!" and the dream starts to fade. I tried to
spin, etc. but it was too late.

I am still on a "high" from that dream. Oh, and if anyone was out
flying this morning around 7:00 am central time in Superman pajamas...
it was nice to meet you  :;-): 
.

----------


## Clairity

I got up at 4:30am, stayed up for half an hour and then went to the
couch. I did the third eye technique for 5 minutes and then rolled over
on my right side to got to sleep while every so often saying "I'm
dreaming". After feeling vibrations weakly off and on, then feeling the
beginnings of the shift but not the *complete* shift for about an hour,
I decided to ask my spirit guide for help as it didn't seem that I was
going to be able to do it by myself.

After trying for a total of an hour and a half, I gave up and rolled on
to my back to go to sleep. I began to dream that a woman was in my
house trying to sell me a tape or kit on lucid dreaming.. but I
listened to it and told my husband that I didn't want it and to get my
money back. The woman stated that she didn't know if refunds were
allowed. Just then there was a knock on the door and my husband said
that "John Houston" was outside and wanted to talk to me about his LD
product! 

I went into my bedroom to hide as I didn't want to deal with him. I
peeked out the bedroom window and it dawned on me that the 
bedroom I was in was the bedroom that I had shared as a little girl with my little
sister! I also realized that I was in pajamas but not the same pajamas
that I wore to bed! I had also not combed my hair and I then realized
that I would never have company while in my pajamas and my hair
uncombed!

Just as I was pondering the *weirdness* of this whole situation (mind
you I STILL had not realized that I was dreaming).. I felt a tremendous
SHOVE from behind from invisible hands and I flew face first towards the
wall! When I put up my hands to stop myself from crashing into the
wall.. my hands went THROUGH the wall as though it were butter! It was
then that I knew that I was dreaming and that I was LD!! At that SAME
instant, I also realized that my SPIRIT GUIDE was the one who pushed
me.. I guess he/she felt that I just wasn't going to "get it" without
having it literally shoved in my face!!

I felt myself become excited.. I was OUT!! I started yelling "YES!
YES!" I thanked my spirit guide and asked him/her to please help me..
to take me to my friend in California! I saw a delicate softly glowing
left hand attached to a slender arm reach from behind me and I
instinctively knew to lay my left hand on top of my guide's hand and we
were off! I yelled "Yes! Take me to to California" and suddenly I
saw city street and building lights below me as we flew through the
night sky. I knew that I was too excited as I could feel myself start
to fade! I tried to calm down and stated "maintain lucidity" and I came
back but started to fade again. I stated "maintain lucidity" again and
again but it was too late..

I woke up back in my body.. but for a few minutes I could still feel my
spirit guides hand underneath mine.

Though I never saw anything other than the softly glowing hand and arm
of my spirit guide, I felt no fear and I know that if I hadn't blown it
by getting so excited.. she/he would have brought me to my friend. I also
apologized to him/her and stated that next time I would do better!

Well, I did get lucid (which is goodness) so I'll just have to keep trying.
.

----------


## Clairity

This is my first experience since my abdominal surgery.

I rolled forward out of my body and stood a few second trying to get my
bearings. I then decided to go through the ceiling. I jumped on my bed
and then bounced up to the ceiling. I felt resistance and was only able
to get my fingers through. I bounced again and I felt my hand break
through the ceiling and then the rest of my body. I did notice that
the ceiling felt different from my previous LDs..it looked and felt
like white foam rubber that slowly gave way under my touch.

I emerged at the bottom of what appeared to be an underground pool of
water in a cavern of some kind. I swam to the top of the water and as I
floated effortlessly I noticed that light was flickering off the water
and off the sides of the dimly lit cavern. I thought this is very
peaceful and very pretty but what do I do now...there was no one else in
the cavern.

I decided to call forth my "imaginary" self from my childhood. I know,
I know.. huh?? Well I guess a little background information is in order. 
What I am sharing is something that I have NEVER shared.

I was one of 3 girls (the plainer, skinnier one). :-( I was lonely and
insecure but I had a VERY vivid imagination! Since my younger sister's
main goal in life was making me feel inferior..I spent a great deal of
time alone in my room, in my world, in my mind. I had great adventures,
I could dance and sing and I could be or do anything I chose. I had
friends who were loyal and people who wanted me to the point of
distraction!! I was wonderful and handsome.. yes, I said *handsome*.

In my world, in my mind, I was a strong, handsome Apache MALE. You see,
I had no power as a little girl and so in my world.. I was not a little
girl..I was a warrior! I find that even now I can become the warrior
and have adventures in my mind whenever I choose.. it may sound crazy
(which is probably why I've never shared it) but I thanked God for this
ability then and I do so now. 

Anyhoo back to the LD! I had never really had a *clear* picture of
what me as the warrior looked like. My image would change depending on
who I thought was attractive or cool at that age. So while I was bobbing
there in the water, I decided to see who (or what) would appear if I
called for my alter ego to show itself to me.

I turned my back and I asked for "Toriono" to appear to me. I then spun
around in the water and was disappointed to find no one there. I then
spun around again only to discover that the pool was lined on all sides
with men! One by one they would jump in the pool and swim out to me.
They were different nationalities and each was beautiful!! They swam
around me and I spun in circles trying to see them all and to remember
them all.

It wasn't until I "came back" that I realized that the men I saw were
all the different faces and characters that at one time or another had
made up my other self!! Needless to say, I am so very grateful to have
had this LD experience!

Now for those who are wondering, NO, I do not wish to be male in real
life.. though I did change into one during a previous LD and had a great time!
And as for being the plainer, skinnier of 3 girls, let's just say that time 
has been VERY GOOD to me and that I do manage to turn a few heads 
when I walk in a room.  :;-): 

Thank you for reading this post and for allowing me share such a
personal side of my life with you all!!
.

----------


## pj

Well it's about time!

Seriously, as our star WILDer, I'm sure this is going to be a great inspiration to many among us, starting with me.  I'm saving it for weekend reading while up north!

----------


## Adam

Just read the one about Astral healing, sounds amazing! As per PJ will save this for a rainy day  :smiley: 

Oh wait, I am in England, it rains everyday, so guess I will be readin ghtis tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Well after numerous false awakenings, I once again did the Suneye
method, got up at 5am and laid down on my couch at 6:30am. I know I'm
only supposed to stay up for 1 hour but I made the mistake of starting
to watch a Humphrey Bogart movie. It was called the Black Legion and it
was about Bogey losing his job and joining this secret society
and...huh? oh yeah ..back to the LD stuff. :-) Anyhoo I wanted to see
how it ended so I ended up staying up for 1 1/2 hours. Also while I was
watching the movie, I was also transcribing my notes on the lucid dream
that I had had the previous morning.

I went back to my couch, put my ear plugs in, dimmed the lights alittle
and did the third eye technique for 5 minutes. I find that what seems
to work for me is stating "everything is a dream" and "I am dreaming" as
I focus on my third eye.

BTW, I can now roll my eyes to my third eye and hold them there until I
decide to stop (I could only do this for less than a minute when I first
started this technique). 

After 5 minutes, I rolled over on my right side to fall asleep. As my
mind wandered, I would repeat every now and then "everything is a dream"
and "I am dreaming".

I "woke up" and realized that I was having yet another false awakening
but this one contained mild vibrations. For the first time ever I could
make the vibrations stronger or weaker by focusing on them. As I had
never been able to do this before, I played with the vibrations for a
couple of seconds til it dawned on me that I should really try to get OUT! 

I felt my astral body roll to my left but I also somehow knew that if I
made the vibrations just a little stronger that I could simply sit up.

Once I had my astral body sitting up, I then stood up and walked briskly
away from my physical body to the other side of the room.

I had decided that one of the things that I wanted to do the next time I
was out was to see if my dogs would be able to see. They sleep
downstairs in my son's room so I walked/floated down the stairs and into
my son's room. 

I hovered over my sleeping son and saw that he looked just as he does in real life. 
When I turned to look at my two little 7 and 5 pound Bichons 
(which are basically little white balls of fur), I was shocked at what was looking back at me. 

My sweet little dogs where almost demonic in the way they were looking at me.. 
they were hunched against the wall and were growling and snarling at the astral me. 
I wasn't sure if they would wake my son so I quickly left the room. 

I then went outside and came upon a huge tree that had branches that
went as far as the eye could see into the sky. Now I was raised around
trees that were made for climbing and every other kid in the
neighborhood was always in a tree or in a tree house but I have this
"falling" phobia. No matter what height I am at, I always think, what
if I fell, my heart starts to skip beats and I either have to go back
down or at the very least back away from the edge. It's not just trees
or roofs, it's even bleachers. I'm fine going up but I have real
problems when it's time to go back down.

Anyhoo, I see this tree with branches into the heavens and I realize I
can't be hurt.. if I fall, I'll simply fly away. I feel no fear. 

I start to climb and I can feel the limbs in my hands and I feel their
support of my feet. It's almost as if the tree wants me to climb it.

Small branches and leaves scratch my skin, but I feel no pain, just
unbelievable happiness as I climb higher and higher. I reach the top of
the tree and I turn and look around me..I did it...I really did it....

The rest of my experience is a little fuzzy as I didn't want to wake up
right away and record my experience but I seem to remember an airplane
(I think I rode the wing for a while). :-)

I went on to have a semi-lucid dream and finally a non-lucid dream (both
of which I have brief snippets of memory of).

I have noticed that I VIVIDLY recall my separations but I never
recall my reentries.. I simply "wake up".
.

----------


## Clairity

I've had lucid dreams but they were always VERY short.. that is until this morning!!! 

I did my usual "weekend" thing where I get up a 4am and go to sleep in another room so as not to be disturbed by my husband. I chose to lay on the living room sofa (a place I don't normally sit, let alone sleep on).

Below are the details for those who would like to know. 

I put on a sleep mask, earplugs and began to deep breath (I breath
slowly in, hold it for as long as is comfortable and then breath slowly
out). I decided to try the counting method (1 I'm dreaming, 2 I'm
dreaming, etc.) and then the hypnagogic images began. I read somewhere
that it helps if you look at those "magic eye" pictures (you know the
ones where the picture is hidden but if you look at it in a certain way
that the image will appear). I happen to get a kick out of them so when
the hypnagogic images appeared, they sort of looked like those magic eye
pictures and I tried to view them in the same way. I started to see (or
I "created" ) a portal or doorway. I don't remember whether I stepped
into it or if I was drawn into it, but I was suddenly lucid! 

I had decided before hand that I would like to go back in time and visit
an authentic native american village the next time I was lucid.. but I
just couldn't seem to get there (I just don't have the control to time
travel ..yet). But what I WAS able to control was the LENGTH of my
lucid dreams. I had read on a newsgroup of someone who was able to
have an experience last for TWO hours of more. I was totally blown away
because I was lucky if I was able to stay lucid or out for ten minutes
UNTIL this morning.. This morning I was able to stay lucid for about 1
hour and 45 minutes!!! I estimated that I started the lucid dream about
5am and it ended when my husband woke me up around 7am when he left for
work!!!

Spinning had never worked for me, rubbing my hands together had never
worked for me.. What worked was everytime I started to feel (even just a
*little* bit) that the lucidity was fading, I would state "INCREASE
LUCIDITY" or "MAINTAIN LUCIDITY" and the dream would either continue or
a NEW but LUCID dream would begin. I must have done this at least 6
times!!! And what was even more amazing is that this worked even when
I heard my husband's alarm go off (I was able to stay focused and
lucid)! The only draw back is that it's hard to remember with much
detail what I did in all those dreams (I knew I would lose some of the
detail if I didn't stop after every dream and write it down but I wanted
to see how long I could keep lucid). I do remember that I flew, swam,
walked through walls, made things appear and disappear, I changed
outfits by simply spinning around, and had a few "encounters" (wink).
;-D

There was only one problem in that I had no *back up* plan. I figured
I'd try for the native village and I'd either get there or not and the
experience would be over in 10 minutes tops but when it went on and on,
I had no idea what *else* to do... so I did what I consider pretty
"mundane" things (see paragraph above).. 

I finally figured that I was "pushing" my luck.. As soon as I felt even a *hint* that I was losing lucidity, I simply laid my lucid body down, closed my eyes and WHAM... the vibrations hit and then came a loud screeching noise like fingernails on a chalkboard. I felt my astral body stand up and then fall back in (like I was off balance). I immediately stood up again and I was out! 

When I stood up, I saw in the shadow on the wall a slightly illuminated cord
from my head to my sleeping body (I never looked directly at my body for
fear that I would be drawn back to it). I had never seen the cord
before but it did not frighten me as I knew what it was. 

Since I was *out* and had no clear plan, I asked to speak to my *spirit
guide*. I felt a presence and I asked if that was my spirit guide. A
clear soft female voice answered "Yes, I am here". I remember being
surprised that my guide was female (I don't know why I thought my guide
would be male) and I remember that I felt no fear. 

Unfortunately I can't remember what *else* was said (ARRGGG)! I do remember going out the front door and the thought crossed my mind will closing the door cut my cord? I don't know why I just didn't float through the ceiling like I normally do but I dismissed the cut cord idea as soon as I thought it.

This entry is running WAAAAYYY long so I won't go into details on what I
did while out. I wasn't out that long...I came back when I heard my
husband walk across the floor to me to say goodby. I didn't *slam* back
into my body, I just slowly realized that I was there!
.
I am soo excited ... I experienced so many *firsts* this morning.

----------


## Clairity

Well, on 2/27 (Sat. morning), I did have a short LD.  I rolled out,
landing on my hands and knees and all was DARK.. I couldn't see a thing!

I stated "Clarity now!"... nothing.  I then stated "Increase clarity"
and a glowing 12 inch square cut into the carpet appeared a few feet in
front of me (but all around me was still dark).

I crawled toward the square, looked down and was astonished to see that
it was a television screen!  Now, I don't know how many of you know
about the old black and white show called the "Honeymooners" that
starred Jackie Gleason but that was what was playing.  The images were
so crisp and clear it was like I was actually looking down at the scene
in real life.  I have never seen a television with a picture that vivid
before..  I was simply spellbound.  As I was watching, the screen slowly
started to get smaller and smaller and then disappeared altogether.. but
then another 12 inch square appeared a few feet away.  I crawled to it
and there was another show playing on it (but unfortunately I can't
remember what it was).

I then realized that I had my vision back and I decided to leave the
room.  I  stood on the table and tried to go through the ceiling but it
looked and felt like it does in real life and I could not go through it.
I then "woke up" back in my physical body.

Well, I can honestly say that I won't ever use the word "aways" when
describing my LDs ever again!  ;-D
.

----------


## Clairity

I had a couple of LD which I'll describe below:

First LD:

I took off my novadreamer mask and stood up.  I started to go to my front door but could not pass as there was a man blocking my way.  He was over 6' (he took up the entire doorway), was extremely thin and was African (very dark skinned).  This man looked stern (as if on a mission) and would have terrified anyone else but I felt no fear.  I wondered if he was a guide and I said "Tell me everything.".  He said nothing but took my hand and we started to fly into a very deep blue sky.  


We flew for a while until an Indian came up to us and I knew to take his hand.

He had short golden hair, a scarf rolled as a headband and small hands. While
we flew, I thought let's see if I can call forth someone else.  I said "Asian"
and up flew an Asian man but the strange thing was that he looked exactly like the Indian except for his coloring, the dark hair and the slant to his eyes!
Unfortunately, as soon as we landed, the experience faded into a non-lucid dream. 

2nd LD:

I saw Crouching Tigers, Hidden Dragons (martial arts movie) and it
must have made quite an impact for they balance on tree tops and I did so.

I feel the familiar shift and I see a large christmas tree (which is NOT there
now by the way).  The house has no roof and the tree is over 10' tall.  I leap
to the top of a table and then to the very tip of the tree. I balance there
swaying back and forth enjoying the fact that I was able to do so.   :;-): 

I then head outside and see snow covered mountain peaks going far into the
distance.  As I scan the horizon, I see a distant fire's light burning so I
start taking HUGE leaps.. leaps which take me from one peak directly to the
next. I cover tremendous amounts of ground in each leap and it's wondrous!!
I reach the peak with the fire light and you'll never guess what was there!

People of all colors, sexes, and ages on the ground having SEX!!  It was an orgy!!  

So of course the second it could have gotten REALLY interesting, the
familiar fade to black starts to happen and it was over.  :-(
.

----------


## Clairity

> Well it's about time!
> 
> Seriously, as our star WILDer, I'm sure this is going to be a great inspiration to many among us, starting with me. I'm saving it for weekend reading while up north!







> Just read the one about Astral healing, sounds amazing! As per PJ will save this for a rainy day 
> 
> Oh wait, I am in England, it rains everyday, so guess I will be readin ghtis tomorrow



Whew!! Well there's enough to hold ya for awhile! Enjoy!!  ::D: 
.

----------


## NeAvO

Cor spam much? :p

You made this just over an hour ago and already have 21...22 now replys.

----------


## Clairity

> Cor spam much? :p
> 
> You made this just over an hour ago and already have 21...22 now replys.



Yeah.. well I tried to do it all in one BIG post and the system kept choking! Besides they're all from me and are LEGITIMATE entries so it's not SPAM!  ::madtongue:: 

NeAvo.. did you even happen to GLANCE at any of my dreams or didja just post to "bust my balls" as they say??  ::?:  (ya little *@*#^%*!)

(my fingers are tired)  :Sad: 
.

----------


## NeAvO

> NeAvo.. did you even happen to GLANCE at any of my dreams or didja just post to "bust my balls" as they say??  (ya little *@*#^%*!)



To be honest I posted to bust your balls, as someone says??? Fine then, I'm sorry at making accusations at you...even if they are semi true :p

----------


## Necco

You said in one of youre dreams that you flew threw some clouds. *Sun. morning at 3:30 AM:* Thats just about the coolest thing ever. I envy all the dream control you have. 

_I couldnt touch a cloud inside of a dream if my life depended on it._ Thats great that you can do that without frustration. 
Excellent job with the dreams!!!!!!!!!!! ::banana::  ::cooler::

----------


## Clairity

> You said in one of youre dreams that you flew threw some clouds. *Sun. morning at 3:30 AM:* Thats just about the coolest thing ever. I envy all the dream control you have. 
> 
> _I couldnt touch a cloud inside of a dream if my life depended on it._ Thats great that you can do that without frustration. 
> Excellent job with the dreams!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Necco.. compliments from you mean alot to me!  ::D: 
.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, I was wondering how I missed this for so long...you've been busy!

Can't wait to read it in detail and be inspired.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## Clairity

> Wow, I was wondering how I missed this for so long...you've been busy!
> 
> Can't wait to read it in detail and be inspired. Keep up the good work!



Thanks Moonbeam!!  ::D: 

I didn't go back and find all the lucid dreams that I'd already posted on this forum (i.e., tasks of the month, etc.).

I just searched my personal dream journal, found the most interesting lucid dreams that I'd had in the past and posted them.

I hope you like them!
.

----------


## Caradon

Hi Clairity, this is this first time I've seen your dream journal. Only had time to read a little of it so far. pretty fascinating stuff though. It's good to see you started one. I also, was wondering why you didn't have one. I just figured you preferred to write on paper.

----------


## Clairity

> Hi Clairity, this is this first time I've seen your dream journal. Only had time to read a little of it so far. pretty fascinating stuff though. It's good to see you started one. I also, was wondering why you didn't have one. I just figured you preferred to write on paper.



Thanks Cardon! I just felt that my non-lucid dreams wouldn't interest anyone but me and the lucid ones I'd had since I joined this forum I had already made posts about.

Anyhoo, here is a *NON-lucid* dream I had:

I was running outside and kids were some where else being tortured by evil men.

I get to the outside of a house when a man threw what appeared to be something wrapped in a round cloth package at me and the man with me. 

I sidestepped the rolling package/bomb and laughed when it didn't go off.

The man with me unwrapped the cloth package and it was full of little baby hands and fingers. I get the feeling that these are our children's hands/fingers. 

The man screams and I look in the window and see that there is no reflection of the hands/fingers in the window. 

I shout that there's nothing there.. that it's not real.. and I pick up a chair to break the window when my alarm goes off and wakes me up.
.

----------


## Clairity

I got up at 3:00 am, moved to the couch and decided I'd try something different.

Instead of listening to a subliminal MP3/4 or simply saying suggestions, I decided to put one of my favorite DVDs in my computer. I figure that since I already know the plot pretty much by heart, that I could passively listen to it and see the characters in my mind without having to actively engage my full attention. I leave the lid slightly open and put my earphones on and set the volume to barely audible.

I listen this way for about an hour and, tho I was able to remain passively aware.. I was no where near "body asleep". Around 4:00 my 16 yr old dog decided she wanted to go out and I left her and the other dogs out to relieve themselves.

I go back to the couch around 4:10 and lay on my back breathing deeply and trying to will my body asleep. 

After what seemed like forever, I decided to roll on my side. Tho part of me wanted to simply give up and just fall asleep.. I determined that I had spent TOO much time trying to WILD to just give up and that it would kill me if I just fell asleep after all this time. 

I continued to breath deeply, repeating affirmations every so often until suddenly I saw my mom and dad asleep on my living room floor! 

I had felt no shift, no vibrations.. just this scene appearing before me. 

Now my parents live in another state and are both 79 years old so I knew instantly that I was dreaming as there is no way they'd be laying on my living room floor!

I stand up from the couch and begin to walk towards them when my mom flops over and asks me if I have to make so much noise?!

I reply, "What noise?.. breathing?.. cuz that's all I'm doing?"

She whirls at me and hisses, "YES!"

I turn my attention away from her and notice a small white dog on the floor. As I get closer to the dog, I realize that its my Bichon Bailey that passed away. I kneel down and cup her face in my hands. I look closely at her soft white fur and I can see every strand. I continue to look at her hoping to make my vision even more vivid.  

When the dream didn't become any more vivid, I decide to try to spin as I've heard that this works well for others. I do a "dancer's" spin where you fix your eyes on a certain spot on the wall, spin your body while keeping your eyes on that spot as long as possible and then at the last minute snap your head around.

I did the spin at least four times when it dawns on me that my "head" isn't spinning at all.. that only my body is! This knowledge startles me and I stop spinning only to find that, happily, I'm not dizzy but nothing about the room has changed at all. 

I go outside and see that for the first time my outside dream environment has a thin layer of snow on the ground. The snow glistens softly and I feel and hear it crunch under my feet as I walk.

People are outside their homes and I get the feeling that this is a festive neighborhood gathering.. like a christmas block party or some similar occasion.

I walk past one group of young adults and I hear them talking about a fountain and how great it will be. One of the guys says that he doesn't remember seeing a fountain and the others laugh and reply that's because he hasn't built it yet and give him a push towards where I'm assuming the fountain is to be.

I realize now that I have no plan, goal or task for this lucid which is almost always a big mistake for me as I invariably waste the dream doing something sexual.

I walk past another group of people and lightly touch a man's arm as I walk by knowing that he will have no choice but to follow me. I head for a small building which looks like a picnic/rest stop bathroom.

I go inside and hold the door upon for my "date". There are holes in the roof and water is steadily trickling down from the ceiling (probably due to the melting snow). We do what we've come there to do and, after I come, my dog starts to bark in real life and I wake up from the dream.

I look at my watch and it is 6:05 am (which means that I had been awake from 3:00 am to approximately 5:45 or so).  :tongue2: 
.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I'm going to trick you into thinking you dreamt about me. *Fakes louds of entrys*

----------


## Caradon

I have been experimenting with spinning the last year as well. I haven't decided if it does anything for me yet. But I am going to keep playing with it, until I decide that it doesn't do anything. In my last Lucid, I got so dizzy when I spun, that I stumbled into a wall, and almost fell down.

 It was funny that only your body was spinning, and not your head. That must have been pretty strange to experience.

I know what you mean by wasting the dream on sexual stuff. when ever I give in to that, I wake up disappointed with myself. I have to work so hard to get Lucid, then I throw it away doing that. But sometimes, it's just to hard to resist the urge.

----------


## Clairity

> I have been experimenting with spinning the last year as well. I haven't decided if it does anything for me yet. But I am going to keep playing with it, until I decide that it doesn't do anything. In my last Lucid, I got so dizzy when I spun, that I stumbled into a wall, and almost fell down.



LOL!!  Caradon, I knew something was off cuz I normally can't spin (even when dancing) more than three revolutions without getting off balance and I was just twirling away!  

I always kick myself when I "give in" to sex as I know in all likelihood that it's going to end the LD but, like you said, sometimes even the "astral" flesh is weak.  :smiley: 
.

----------


## Clairity

*This morning's dream:*

I'm at work (?) and receive a call. I answer the phone and it's a women who's a tad upset as her contract has not been processed correctly.  :tongue2: 

I ask if I can put her "on hold" while I do some research and she agrees. I put her on hold and ask one of my co-workers what is up with her contract. All he can tell me is that there are "issues" with it.

I pick up the phone, click the lady back on and tell here that I would need more time to look into it and that I would give her a call back.

She states that she want to hold. I tell her that I don't know how long I'll be and she INSISTS that she's willing to wait "on hold" for as long as it takes as she had a client waiting for the answer.

I put her back "on hold" and immediately get distracted when another problem call comes in.

The NEXT MORNING I come into work to find that the light on my phone is STILL BLINKING!!

I start to freak out as I realize that she has been "on hold" ALL NIGHT!!

I plead with my co-workers for anyone else to pick up my phone and talk to her but no one will.

I finally get up the nerve to pick up my phone and she is still there! I apologize all over myself (especially since her contract is no closer to being right than it was yesterday).

Suprisingly she is very understanding and I get her contract processed and the dream then fragments off into other unrelated dream snippets.

----------


## Caradon

I hope that lady had something to do while sitting on the phone so long.
I can't imagine sitting on hold all night long!

----------


## Adam

> I always kick myself when I "give in" to sex as I know in all likelihood that it's going to end the LD but, like you said, sometimes even the "astral" flesh is weak. 
> .



Hey, got to dream #10 so far, makes for good lunchtime reading. When on holiday I had multiple LDs split with FA's and by the last one I got bored with Lucid dreaming (don't ask me why) but I couldn't wake up. Then I saw a girl and thought "Ah ha! I know how to wake up  :wink2: "

Needless to say I did  :smiley: 

Enjoying reading them so far, and looking forward to readin the rest. Seem's strange reading about 'naughty' things in your DJ  :Oops:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Seem's strange reading about 'naughty' things in your DJ



Haha, maybe this thread should be rated 18+ lol.

You got some great dreams Clairity, though some of them are rather adult  ::D:  like Adam said, meh, doesn't bother me at all, i just chuckle  ::D:

----------


## SurvivorKylie

Wow Clairity!  I didnt read all of them yet, but we had a rainy day yesterday so I got a start on itIm really glad you posted this, because reading what youve done really is an inspiration.  I wanted to tell ya that after reading some yesterday it spurred me to do a reality check as soon as I woke up, and sure enough it was an FAI even got to try rolling out of my body, which was really cool!  So I suppose this is just a thank you, and congrats on the dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Hey, got to dream #10 so far, makes for good lunchtime reading. When on holiday I had multiple LDs split with FA's and by the last one I got bored with Lucid dreaming (don't ask me why) but I couldn't wake up. Then I saw a girl and thought "Ah ha! I know how to wake up "
> 
> Needless to say I did 
> 
> Enjoying reading them so far, and looking forward to readin the rest. Seem's strange reading about 'naughty' things in your DJ







> Haha, maybe this thread should be rated 18+ lol.
> 
> You got some great dreams Clairity, though some of them are rather adult  like Adam said, meh, doesn't bother me at all, i just chuckle



WOW.. I didn't think they were that "adult" at all! I mean I tried not to go into graphic details.  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> Wow Clairity! I didnt read all of them yet, but we had a rainy day yesterday so I got a start on itIm really glad you posted this, because reading what youve done really is an inspiration. I wanted to tell ya that after reading some yesterday it spurred me to do a reality check as soon as I woke up, and sure enough it was an FAI even got to try rolling out of my body, which was really cool! So I suppose this is just a thank you, and congrats on the dreams.



Aww thanks Kylie! I'm glad you're enjoying them and I'm REALLY glad for your FA!

Way to go!  :wink2:

----------


## Necco

*Wow,* 
 believe me I was _surprised_ to see _all the dreams typed up so fast_. I actually have a just a few more I need to read and _all of those dreams will be packed inside this head I got_. Its very interesting, and on the _plus side I feel like I know you a lot better then I did before._ 
Yep I have been using some of youre techniques, and I have seen progress! _Thank god!_
Of course Im still tagging along!! (no doubt)

----------


## Adam

Hey Clairity, have finished them all now, couldn't wait for my lunch time tomorrow lol. Can I ask, does your other half read your dreams or do you keep them secret, and for us of course?

----------


## Clairity

> *Wow,* 
> believe me I was _surprised_ to see _all the dreams typed up so fast_. I actually have a just a few more I need to read and _all of those dreams will be packed inside this head I got_. Its very interesting, and on the _plus side I feel like I know you a lot better then I did before._ 
> Yep I have been using some of youre techniques, and I have seen progress! _Thank god!_
> Of course Im still tagging along!! (no doubt)



Actually Necco, I had them online in a journal on my desktop.. so I all had to do was basically just cut and paste (with occasional formatting).

I'm glad you feel you know me better.. see, I'm not so scary after all!  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> Hey Clairity, have finished them all now, couldn't wait for my lunch time tomorrow lol. Can I ask, does your other half read your dreams or do you keep them secret, and for us of course?



Nope. When I first started LDing, I would tell him about my dreams. I would tell him that I could do anything or be anyone, etc. trying to get him as excited as I was about LDing and maybe even get him to try to LD himself and his eyes would just kinda "glaze" over (which pretty much told me that he couldn't care less). This being said.. the following is from an earlier DV posting and it still rings true:

*My husband.. (bless his heart).. looks at lucid dreaming as my "little hobby" . He really doesn't remember his dreams (unless they're nightmares) and he doesn't really get the whole lucidity thing. Now.. this being said.. he loves me enough not to criticize me or belittle what I do. He doesn't blink an eye when I get up at 3:30 a.m. and go to the living room couch to try the wbtb method. He even asks me occasionally if I'm going to "try dreaming" tonight. * 

*I have a whole bookcase of CDs, cassettes, dvds and books on lucid dreaming, astral projection and oobes and he's fine with it all.* 

*One day he came home from work with a t-shirt that said "Believe In Your Dreams" and I actually broke down and cried. It just meant so much that, even though he doesn't participate, he recognized how important this is to me. Yep.. he's a keeper!*  ::smitten::  

Lucid dreaming is something I do *strictly for me*. I share parts of what I've experienced here on this forum but there are other things I will never share with any other living being.. either because they're too personal, simply too hard to put into words or I don't feel like defending/debating them (oobes, astral projections, etc.)

----------


## Adam

I remember you saying some of this, although dont remember the tshirt thing, and I remember you saying about your son saying happy lucid dreams in a text? Thats awesome  ::D: 

I told my ex about it and she though I was weird, mainly bacause of the amount of pre-cog dreams I would tell her about to prove they come true, from then on she didn't want to hear about my dreams  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

I went out to the couch around 2:40 am..I tried to WILD but just fell asleep. I woke up at 8:30 am, went to the bathroom and then got back in bed.

I lay on my back and for some reason thought about laying in a blanket next to someone for their bodywarmth and being comforted. I "woke", "opened my eyes" and saw "grainily" the blankets up around my eyes. I tried to roll out by bending at the waist and ended up facing the end of the bed with my feet at the head. I felt someone's fingers and I pushed at them. I thought that I had woken up so I peeked and again I saw the grainy blanket.. so once more I rolled forward. I decided I needed help so I called for my spirit guide and felt his/her fingers but still was not pulled free.

This happened about 4 times and, on the fifth time, in frustration I yell "I want to see!!!"

Suddenly, the blackness broke into hundreds of kaleidoscope shapes. I kept thinking "I want to see!" and finally light burst thru the shapes and I find myself on the street of a town I don't recognize. 

I see two horses coming towards me and once they get closer I realize that they are *centaurs*.. half man.. half horse. There is a pic below for those who have never heard of "centaurs":

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...24_centaur.jpg

They're features appear Asian and I notice that these centaurs have no arms. The young male was handsome and had short dark shoulder length hair. He was smiling at me but the other (who I guess was his girlfriend/mate) was not happy I was there.

She kept saying, "David come on.. David you promised."

I walk up to David, hop on his back and ride further into the town. I slide off his back and he gallops across the street and goes into a house. I yell for him but the dream starts to fade.. I yell "LUCIDITY NOW!" but I was still losing it. 

I run across the street and enter the house but was stopped by his parents! As I am arguing with them, the LD ends.

_My Comments: Ok, at the time it seemed perfectly natural that two centaurs would be in a town, that the male's name would be David and that he would live in a house with his overprotective parents! Go figure!_

----------


## TheTimeKeep

Its not really amazing you returned to the same place. You wanted to go there in your mind, and so you did. On another note, do you actually think your soul is going outside of your body...? (And your not just dreaming that is)

----------


## Caradon

Hey, I just finished reading your dreams. there pretty inspiring. I had a similar experience as you, falling through blackness to a knew dream scene. It's post #25 in my journal.

I hope you keep posting dreams here, for us to read, Lucid or not.

I like the centaur picture.

----------


## Clairity

> On another note, do you actually think your soul is going outside of your body...? (And your not just dreaming that is)



TheTimeKeep, who really knows.. it all boils down to what you personally believe (and I learned long ago not to debate such things on this forum).  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Hey, I just finished reading your dreams. there pretty inspiring. I had a similar experience as you, falling through blackness to a knew dream scene. It's post #25 in my journal.
> 
> I hope you keep posting dreams here, for us to read, Lucid or not.
> 
> I like the centaur picture.



With such positive feedback, it will be my pleasure to keep posting them!

Yep.. I liked that pic myself!  :wink2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

*Re: Centaur dream* (ahh I stole that method of replying from Tornado Joe, it's nice!)

Very cool!! David is a centaur-ish name I suppose! I've always wanted to see magical creatures in a lucid. In fact what I really want to do is become lucid and warp to the middle of a bright magical forest or something. Or maybe page 463 of Harry Potter #7?  :tongue2: 

Oh and I am VERY excited that you decided to start a DJ!!

----------


## Clairity

Ok.. my recall has been really bad lately as my 16+ year old (crazy a$$) dog is deciding to bark anywhere between 4:30 am and the time I have to get up for work.

Anyhoo, here are the fragments of the dream I can recall. I think the reason "O" was in it was because I had read parts of his dream journal last night.

*I find myself walking through a parking lot and as I look to my right I notice that there is a line of people along the sidewalk and it looks like someone is serving a buffet of some kind. The line is long and I debate if I'm willing to go stand in it.*

*I hear someone mention that it costs so much to eat and I realize that I don't have any money on me. I notice a bank across the way and think that maybe they have a money machine or can cash a check for me.*

*I head towards the bank and out in front I see a row of motorcycles and somehow I knew that one of them belonged to "O". I walk over to his bike and can't help but be impressed.. it is a large black bike and the sun is glinting off the metal.* 

*I open the back compartment and take "something" that I know means alot to "O" (unfortunately my senile old dog started to bark while I was writing this part and completely obliterated from my mind what it was that I took).* 

*I continue to the bank, go through the first set of glass doors and see "O" and a friend of his crouched in the corner talking. "O" is dressed in black leather (appropriate for motorcycle riding) and doesn't take notice of me as his conversation with the other guy is that deep. I also get the impression that "O" works in this building.*

*I pass the second set of glass doors and am stopped by a security guard. There are already other women there trying to get past him but he is refusing stating that it is "after hours". We manage to convince him to let us in and I go up to the first desk and fill out a cash withdrawal form.* 

*I walk over and hand it to the teller who promptly pushes it back at me and tells me that some lady who quit hated when we filled it out that way! I promptly push it back at her and reply that, since the lady who hated when we filled it out that way has QUIT.. why doesn't she just take the form and give me my money! We eyeball each other for a second and she grudgingly gives me my cash.*

*Money in hand, I head back through the second set of doors and see that "O" and his biker friend are still talking. I stand in front of the two of them and, looking at "O", I tell him I have his ???? (CRAP what was it??). For some reason the word "passport" just jumped into my head but I can't be sure if that was what it really was.*

*"O" looks at me strangely and asks me why I took it and I reply that I was afraid that someone would steal it.* 

*"O" now looks at me like I'm crazy and I get angry and stammer, "That's ok!! See if I ever try to help you out again.. and if you want it back.. you can come and get it!"*

*"O" glances over at his friend and his friend breaks into laughter and states, "You're in trouble now man!" and "O" responds by laughing as well.*

*I huff off and meet up with a friend halfway across the parking lot. We notice while we're walking that there is a thin gangly guy walking in front of us balancing some sacks and a large bag of popcorn. I think to myself how funny it would be if he tripped and his bags went flying. No sooner had I thought the thought then it happened! He lurched forward, his arms flung open and the sacks and popcorn went everywhere.*

*My friend and I crack up and somehow, I can hear "0's" friend say, "You better watch that one!"*

Well that's the end of the dream.. at least what I can remember through barks!  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> *Re: Centaur dream* (ahh I stole that method of replying from Tornado Joe, it's nice!)
> 
> Very cool!! David is a centaur-ish name I suppose! I've always wanted to see magical creatures in a lucid. In fact what I really want to do is become lucid and warp to the middle of a bright magical forest or something. Or maybe page 463 of Harry Potter #7? 
> 
> Oh and I am VERY excited that you decided to start a DJ!!



Mes, thanks so much for reading my journal, and please.. come again!  ::D: 

(LOL.. I sound like a stewardess: Thanks for flying Clairity!)

----------


## Caradon

I hate when I get woken up by barking dogs! it happens to me too.
It sounds like you recalled it pretty well anyway. I wonder if Oneironaut actually rides a motorcycle? Did you read that in his journal?

----------


## Clairity

> I wonder if Oneironaut actually rides a motorcycle? Did you read that in his journal?



You know, I've only read the last couple of entries in his journal and they didn't mention a motorcycle but when you asked the question, I checked and there are a couple of mentions of a motorcycle in some of his earlier entries.

----------


## Adam

haha that dream with Oneironaught is really funny! Actually I could picture him as a biker (no offence, if any is taken).

----------


## Adam

Forgot to ask, in a couple of your journal entries you have refered to Lucid dreams and LDs as different things?





> I was laying there feeling
> very put out when I rolled on to my back and had at least 3 false
> awakening which led to a couple of lucid dreams and about three LDs!



I thought they were the same thing? LD being an acronym of lucid dream?

----------


## Clairity

> Forgot to ask, in a couple of your journal entries you have refered to Lucid dreams and LDs as different things?
> 
> I thought they were the same thing? LD being an acronym of lucid dream?



Yep.. they are.. see what happens when you cut and paste and don't proofread.  Time to do some editing!

----------


## Adam

Ah cool ok. Well leave it as it is, I know what you mean now, and I am the only pain in the ass to bring it up  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> Ah cool ok. Well leave it as it is, I know what you mean now, and I am the only pain in the ass to bring it up



Too late.. already corrected them! And yes, you were the only "pain in the ass" to bring it up... but that only lets me know how intensely you were reading them (so you're forgiven)!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Well, you know, I was reading them intensly  I like reading your diary, urm I mean Journal  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

I truly believe that this dream is a gift to my husband from his mom*:*

I am in a large mall and I walk into a beautiful bookstore which has many floors of books: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1170/...017b57f095.jpg

I'm standing there admiring all the books when my husband's mom "B" and his dad come into the store and come stand next to me. I can't remember how I know or who told me.. but I know that there is a "Book of Knowledge" on the second floor and I tell this to my mom-in-law "B".

My husband's older brother "J" then comes into the store and joins us. I and "B" want badly to see the "Book of Knowledge" but we can't seem to find a way up to the second floor.

I notice in the corner a ladder made of bamboo: http://merrow-smith.org/DSC01948.JPG

We walk over to the ladder but it doesn't seem very sturdy and sways whenever anyone puts their weight on it.

"J" states that he's too afraid to climb it.. that he'll wait for us down here.

"B" who's barely 5 feet tall and weighs about 100 lbs, looks up from the bottom rung, takes off her shoes and socks and says, "Let's go!".

She climbs steadily and without fear.. not once looking back.. and quickly reaches the 2nd floor railing and disappears over it.

My father-in-law holds the ladder for me and I climb up as well.

I find "B" standing in front of a pedestal reading and I join her there. I tried to find a picture that was close to what we were looking at and this one rang the truest for me: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/136/3...526fa28e5f.jpg

Of course I can't remember what we read.. but I remember that we were both very excited and very happy.

_MY COMMENTS:_
Why this dream meant so much to me and my husband:

My husband's mom died of cancer on 3/15/07: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ghlight=cancer)

My husband's older brother "J" still blames himself as he felt he should have never left her and gone back to his home in another city when the doctor's stated that they wanted to keep her overnight and run some additional tests... the next time she left the hospital, it was so she could die at home..

"J" feels bad as he stated that he hasn't had any signs from his mom that she is ok or that she is thinking of him (such as her coming to him in dreams, etc.).

I honestly believe that when good things happen (or bad things are prevented), it is those on the other side watching out for us and I have told my husband and his brother this. When "J" had a really bad car accident in May and walked away without a scratch.. his mom's arms were around him. When Anthony saw a dove on our backyard fence, it was a sign from his mom. When he finds a penny where many people have passed but only he saw it and/or felt inclined to pick it up, it's a sign from his mom. http://www.geocities.com/sugar_31/Pe...om.Heaven.html)

I told my husband about the dream and said that the impression that I got was that his mom was not afraid to die, that she was ready to start her journey (i.e., she took off her shoes and socks) and went straight to God (not once looking back).

I also got the impression that his brother "J" simply wasn't ready yet to see signs from his mom (i.e., he's too afraid to climb the ladder).. but that when he's no longer afraid.. he will begin to see them everywhere.

----------


## Caradon

Cool dream! I've had some interesting dreams about my grandma, who died five years ago. And a very strange experience, where she showed up during hypnagogic imagery. It was one of the times I was able to stay in a wild a little longer than normal.

The next day, I was sitting there wondering if it could have possibly, actually been her. Just as I was thinking about that, a song came on the radio. The first line of the song was, I miss you. And the whole song was about not getting the chance to say good bye. It was very strange timing, and gave me goose bumps.

----------


## Clairity

> Cool dream! I've had some interesting dreams about my grandma, who died five years ago. And a very strange experience, where she showed up during hypnagogic imagery. It was one of the times I was able to stay in a wild a little longer than normal.
> 
> The next day, I was sitting there wondering if it could have possibly, actually been her. Just as I was thinking about that, a song came on the radio. The first line of the song was, I miss you. And the whole song was about not getting the chance to say good bye. It was very strange timing, and gave me goose bumps.



It's kind of sad how we immediately try to dismiss things that happen like that instead of embracing and being grateful for the experience. I'm glad the song came on the radio.. it was almost as if she was saying.. you need assurance.. here it is.  :smiley: 

You story just reminded me of something that happened to me that I've only shared with my husband til now.

Not long after my mom-in-law died, I was driving to work thinking about how hard it has been on my husband and suddenly the radio station went dead. Since there was silence.. rather than change the channel (which I normally would have done without hesitation), for some reason I decided to silently "talk" to my husband's mom. I asked her to help her son be strong, to look out for him and to please help heal his heart. When I felt I had finished with all that I needed to say, I said aloud the single word, "Amen". The _second_ after I said it.. the radio station came back on. Some would scoff "coincedence".. let them.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I won't forget it.

----------


## Clairity

Well I had a weird night of many dreams whose main themes I can't seem to recall.

It's like I would wake up, know that I had dreamt and I'd remember fragments but when I tried to recall exactly what the main point of the dreams were.. it seemed just "out of reach".. like when you're trying to remember something and it's right there on the "tip of your tongue".. but it's simply gone.  :Sad:

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I hate that. It happens to me too. And you sit there and dig, and dig for the memory. Sometimes if your lucky you get one that comes back.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ok.. my recall has been really bad lately as my 16+ year old (crazy a$$) dog is deciding to bark anywhere between 4:30 am and the time I have to get up for work.
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the fragments of the dream I can recall. I think the reason "O" was in it was because I had read parts of his dream journal last night.
> 
> *I find myself walking through a parking lot and as I look to my right I notice that there is a line of people along the sidewalk and it looks like someone is serving a buffet of some kind. The line is long and I debate if I'm willing to go stand in it.*
> 
> *I hear someone mention that it costs so much to eat and I realize that I don't have any money on me. I notice a bank across the way and think that maybe they have a money machine or can cash a check for me.*
> 
> *I head towards the bank and out in front I see a row of motorcycles and somehow I knew that one of them belonged to "O". I walk over to his bike and can't help but be impressed.. it is a large black bike and the sun is glinting off the metal.* 
> ...



Hahahaha. Awesome.  ::D:  I'm honored to have been in your dream, Clairity (and had such a badass bike. Hehe.) I'll be sure to drop in and check out some of your dreams, more often!

----------


## Oneironaught

> haha that dream with Oneironaught is really funny! Actually I could picture him as a biker (no offence, if any is taken).



The _real_ Oneironaut, not me... I'm not cool enough to appear in Clairity's dreams.

----------


## Clairity

> The _real_ Oneironaut, not me... I'm not cool enough to appear in Clairity's dreams.



Aww, don't think that.. there are alot of dreams left to be dreamt.. you may get there yet!   :wink2:

----------


## Adam

> The _real_ Oneironaut, not me... I'm not cool enough to appear in Clairity's dreams.



O_o I saw "O" and thought of you  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

Adam and I shared a PM about creating your own Astral Place while lucid that you could go to and find "peace". Somewhere you can visit in your dream and just breath in life and realize the happiness and true gift of life. Adam mentioned that when he's lucid he feels so emotionally happy, like this incredible surge of goodness running through him and that he has a real appreciation for life and for the people in his life. 

We decided that the next time we were lucid that we would to try to create this Astral Place to help us remember how wonderful life really is.

It took me about two hours but I finally WILDed. The transition from mind awake to lucid was very obvious.. it was like I "warped" into the dream. 

I suddenly found myself in a huge room.. it reminded me of a large university lobby and there were students talking in groups and people walking around.

I walked up to a one of the guys and asked him to take me to "Adam". He led me through some auditorium doors and into another large room full of people. 

I saw someone who looked like the pic in Adam's profile leaning up against a wall:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...epic9041_4.gif

I walked over to him and asked him if he was "Adam" and he said "no". 

I turned to keep looking but people kept getting in my way and trying to distract me. One guy kept trying to hit on me and I had to lose him in the crowd before I could continue looking.

I saw you and knew immediately it was you without asking. You were standing next to a young woman when I approached you. I said that we needed to find the "Serenity Room" and we took hands and started walking towards the double doors leading out of the auditorium. The young woman yelled after you saying "Adam, come on!" but you kept walking and came with me.

We walked out of the auditorium, down the hall and up to another set of double doors. You opened the door for me, we walked in and found ourselves in a huge empty room:
http://www.chelmsford.gov.uk/media/i...UDIO_image.jpg

We walked further in and I said, "This CAN'T be it." I looked at Adam and said, "I want flowers, trees, butterflies! I want a fountain and a comfy place to sit!" 

As I said each word, the item instantly materialized (below are images I found that come closest to what appeared):

*Flowers:*
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~chandel/canada...lowers.med.jpg

*Trees:*
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/56/13...5fa4ed2b10.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/4...18dd0e6047.jpg

*Butterflies:*
http://www.cincinnati.com/postcard/i...rflies_zoo.jpg

http://www.soft3k.com/imgs/Butterfli...-w300-5225.jpg

*Fountain:*
http://www.poster.net/chiu/chiu-gard...in-9955264.jpg

It was all so vividly beautiful and peaceful.

We sat on the couch and looked up. Without thinking I said, "I want an *aquarium* on the ceiling".. and once it was said.. a large circular aquarium appeared on the high ceiling above us:
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/IMG/jpg/Aquarium-2.jpg

We sat there in silence taking in all the beauty that was around us.

I hated to leave but I knew I needed to wake myself up so that I could write it all down before I forgot any of it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Omg Clairity that's amazing!!  :boogie:  You make creating things out of thin air sound so easy, and I envy the ease with which you summoned Adam.  :wink2:  Thanks for putting up pictures too, the fountain is especially beautiful.

----------


## Clairity

> Omg Clairity that's amazing!!  You make creating things out of thin air sound so easy, and I envy the ease with which you summoned Adam.  Thanks for putting up pictures too, the fountain is especially beautiful.



Thanks Mes!! It was pretty great! I'm glad you like the pics.. I don't know why the "tree" images wouldn't show.  :Sad: 

It will be interesting to see if I can ever get back there and, if so, if the room will still look the same!

----------


## Adam

The tree pics will show if you remove the bit at the end of the link after .jpg like so  ::D: 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/56/13...5fa4ed2b10.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/4...18dd0e6047.jpg

 :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Yay Adam.. you're so smart!!  Thanks!!   :boogie:

----------


## Adam

Well, you know....  :Oops:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on another successful weekend of wilding! :boogie: 
It's great how you can just say what you want, and it there it is.

I like the pictures too.

----------


## Clairity

*Well this will be the last dream entry until Sunday 9/2 since I will be out of town until then.. so why wouldn't it be a weird one?? LOL!!*

*Below is my non-lucid dream from this morning:*

It starts out that I am outside trying to catch "something" in an old fashioned homemade trap. The trap was made from a simple box and you used a stick to prop the box up until what you were after went inside and then you snatched the stick away. 

Once the trap had been set, I went back inside and into a bedroom which I'm assuming is mine but that I don't recognize in real life. I go to the dresser and pick up some earrings. They are made up of three one inch long strands (one is gold, one is silver and the other is rose gold). 

Once the earrings are on I notice that there is a matching necklace and I put that on as well.

I walk over and sit on the bed when a girl I don't know (but who's lookin' might butch) sits down next to me on my left side.

She begins to look at me closely and I start to feel a little uncomfortable.

She reaches out.. first touching the earrings and then softly strokes my hair!

I'm sitting there debating what I should do when she reaches around and kisses me on the mouth.

I don't like it but for some reason I don't stop her.. I think I'm afraid to. She pushes me down on the bed and kisses me again. I start to resist when something distracts her.. I can't remember what exactly but she stops, gets up off the bed and walks towards the door.

Then my alarm goes off.. 

(Talk about being saved by the bell!)  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

I actually tried to catch a mouse in a trap like that once, when I was a teenager. It didn't work of course, but it was fun trying. Was bored that day I guess.

Have a good time on your trip!

----------


## Clairity

*Below is a strange/disturbing dream I had:*

I am at home and my dog is electricuted.

I believe she is dead but I cut slits into both her sides to make sure. To my horror she takes a short breath and I realize that she is still alive. I start to see her chest move as she breathes and her intestines start to push out thru the slits.

I yell to my dad that we have to go to the vet that the dog is still alive but no one seems to be concerned about her condition or that she may be suffering (maybe because she doesn't make a sound or movement).

My dad, mother and younger sister get into the van and drive to the vet. We stop for some reason that I can't remember and my sister and my mom get out and my dad and I get back in the van to continue to drive the dog to the vet.

I decide to tell my dad that I cut the dog maybe because I think it will ease my conscience. My dad looks at me in horror and then disgust. He acts like he won't drive me to the vet and I start to cry and panic begging him to take us.. that the dog is dying. He doesn't seem to care so I told him that I will sign over thousands of dollars worth of bonds and I pull the bonds out. He watches me sign and we start to drive.

My oldest sister appears and she accidently steps on the dog's leg. I am horrified but the dog starts to walk away from us. It's strange as it appears to be walking on two legs like a man. The dog's hind leg appears bent and misshapen. I run up behind him and it looks like his intestines and other organs are hanging from his sides. My older sister and I scream but it turns out that the dog (who now looks like my son) is simply holding a bag of treats.

The dog/my son appears to be getting stronger with every step. I ask him "are you ok?" and he said "yes, but my leg hurts."

Then the dream ends.

----------


## Clairity

I had trouble falling asleep last night..  :Sad: 

It's funny but I don't want to take an ambien (sleeping pill) as I'm afraid it will interfer with my dream recall.. the quality of my *nights* have now become more important than the quality of my days!  :tongue2:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

:Sad:  That was a very disturbing dream! I'm sure I've had similar dreams about my cat... I bet you were quite happy to wake up and realize it was all a dream that morning!

I didn't sleep well last night either.. I was planning on doing WBTB + WILD but only had about 5 hours total to sleep. I then took a nap earlier today and nearly missed my class because of it!  ::doh::

----------


## Caradon

I hate having dog nightmares! I get them about my dog too. I think that they are the worst nightmares ever.

It's interesting how your dog turned into your son. My dog has also turned into a child a few times in my dreams. I imagine, it's because our dogs are as important to us as if they were our children. I know mine is at least. (I don't have any children besides the dog.)

----------


## Clairity

> I didn't sleep well last night either.. I was planning on doing WBTB + WILD but only had about 5 hours total to sleep. I then took a nap earlier today and nearly missed my class because of it!



I hope you slept better last night!  :smiley: 





> It's interesting how your dog turned into your son. My dog has also turned into a child a few times in my dreams. I imagine, it's because our dogs are as important to us as if they were our children. I know mine is at least. (I don't have any children besides the dog.)



Very valid point about dogs and their importance to us. They're almost like having a child as they're so dependent on us for everything.. much like a child (except when you get need a break.. you can always kennel your dog)!

Wait a minute!! Kennels for dogs.. _playpens_ for kids!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

*Every now and then I have one of those "lost in school" dreams like the one below:*

I am at a school/university. I have a notebook but am missing my schedule. I get in line with the other students to get my class schedule. 

I go to my room and discover that it is a double and is VERY small. There are also two large bags of dogfood there. My roommate asked me if I wanted something to drink and gave me red wine.

I went back to the office to get my locker information. I pull a tab from the machine and it has a three digit number on it. I wonder if the number is my locker number. I looked up and could see the people in line on a tv screen. 

Class started but my schedule was still in my locker which I couldn't find. I was late and the hall monitor wrote me up. I tried to explain about not being able to find my schedule hoping that the hall monitor would excuse my lateness but she didn't seem to care.

----------


## Clairity

*Ok.. this is gross but hey.. I dreamt it so I logs it!*

I had various fragments of other things but I recall vividly looking at my left cheek and seeing this Mount Vesuvius of a pimple! I must have been looking at one of those mirrors that magnifies your image cuz all I can see is my cheek and this zit!  :Eek: 

I squeeze the pimple with my forefingers and a little white gunk comes up but then it quickly fills up again.. only bigger.  ::?:  

I once again squeeze and this time not only does white gunk come out but a hard single piece of gunk comes out as well and the pimple immediately flattens and is gone.

*I woke up from this dream feeling oddly satisfied and happy, though now as I write about it.. I feel oddly.. nauseous.*  :tongue2: 

*NOTE: For the record.. I have a pimple-free complexion thank you very much.*

----------


## The Cusp

Squeezing a nice ripe one can be very satisfying.  But you gave way too much detail.   Ugh...

----------


## Adam

Okay I am eating dinner, really should have stopped at this is gross...

----------


## Clairity

> Squeezing a nice ripe one can be very satisfying. But you gave way too much detail. Ugh...



LOL!! Isn't it amazing how just two sentences can be too much detail! 





> Okay I am eating dinner, really should have stopped at this is gross...



Hey.. ya can't say I didn't warn ya!  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

LOL, I thought it was funny. ::lol::

----------


## Clairity

*Dream 1:*

I find myself in what I assume is my bedroom. I am making my bed when a man who has always been kind to me comes into the room and talks me into going to breakfast with the others in the "group".

I am a loner and it appears that I belong to this group of fathers and sons but I don't really like them and I rarely interact with them.

I reluctantly head towards his car and get in the front seat. I notice that there is no front window.. no glass.. just a wall and I wonder how he can drive like that and I simply dismiss it and assume that he uses the car's side mirrors. (I could kick myself for not becoming lucid at this point).

A man and his son walk up to the car and the son states that he doesn't want to go as he had just been inside badmouthing the club. The boy is slender, blonde and about 9 years old. For some reason, if this dad and his son don't go.. neither will we. I tell the boy that no one knows what he said and he replies that they do. I tell him that he should go anyway, that he's young and he's allowed to change his mind. I also tell him, "Don't let anyone stop you from doing what you truly want to do.. not even you." 

The son agrees but says that he has to go back inside to get something. The 2 men and the boy go back inside leaving me in the car. I get out of the car and suddenly there are two other girls with me waiting.

I decide to get back in the car and the front passenger door is open but I don't feel comfortable sitting up front now so I start to get in back. One of the girls calls "backseat passenger shotgun" and also gets in back.

After sitting in the car awhile, I get out and go back in the building to find them.

The 2 men are upstairs in a cafe/bar sitting at a small round table. I realize that the dad and his son are "holograms" and that in this reality, there are two groups of beings.. those that are "flesh" and those that are "holograms".

The dad points to a pretty "flesh" girl and tells the other guy that his son is interested in her and not in any "hologram" girls. The dad decides for "his son's sake" that he is going to hit on the "flesh" girl to show him that she is not worthy of him. I see he and the girl leaning in close and talking.

I leave the room and am going down the stairs when I see the son who is now about 14 (?) coming up them. I try to distract/delay him as I don't want him to see his dad with his crush but he keeps walking up the stairs while we're talking.

I suddenly wake up as though I already know how this is going to end and I don't want to see the boy hurt.

*Dream 2:*

I fall back asleep and I am back in the same dream, with the same group, only it is years later and the boy is now angry and disrespectful to everyone.. probably due to his relationship with his dad. He also has major problems with my son (?). In this dream not only do I have a son but I am now male.

I tell the boy that the three of us (he, my son and I) need to talk about what's bothering him cuz I have the feeling that my son doesn't know either and that.. daddy or no daddy.. if he doesn't stop going after my son.. I'm going to handle him. I begin advancing on the boy who is now about 17 years old.

This is when I realize that I am continuing the same dream and I instantly wake up.

----------


## The Cusp

I just noticed that dream you had about your poor doggy.  I had read it before, but I really related to it this time.  Probably because of that kid I saw get hit by the bus.  I was worried at first I was going to find something like in your dog dream, and I wouldn't know what to do in a situation like that.

I'll bet you were extra nice to your dog the day after having that dream!

----------


## Clairity

> I just noticed that dream you had about your poor doggy. I had read it before, but I really related to it this time. Probably because of that kid I saw get hit by the bus. I was worried at first I was going to find something like in your dog dream, and I wouldn't know what to do in a situation like that.
> 
> I'll bet you were extra nice to your dog the day after having that dream!



Very much so!!

----------


## Adam

Keep those dreams alive Clairity x

----------


## Clairity

Adam, this is so cool! Thank you!   ::smitten::

----------


## Clairity

I am in the ranch style home that I grew up in but now it's larger, longer, has two stories and rooms that I don't recognize.

I am a participant in a game of "hide and seek" but somehow I know that losing in this game would not result in something "pleasant" happening.

We are on teams of two and the rules are that you can only travel from place to place via an open or unlocked door or an open or unlocked window.

Sadly I get the impression that my teammate doesn't seem to grasp the importance nor the urgency of this game.

She and I go through a door into the long living room which leads to the old bedroom that I shared with my sister growing up.. and I lock the door behind us with the following safety lock:

http://www.walkabouttravelgear.com/graphics/595XC.jpg

(I have this safety lock in real life so this struck me as perfectly normal.)

I no sooner get the lock in place when the wall next to the door disappears and in it's place are dividers.

To my teammate's and my horror, we discover that one of the pylons is not bolted to the floor so therefore the barrier is passable.

I tell my teammate that we have to make a run across the vast livingroom to the door which leads upstairs. 

As we run for the door, we see that "mom" (?) has spotted us and my teammate freaks and yells that we have to go back.

Immediately I turn and run back but I only get halfway when I see that she has gone on through the door and up the stairs!!

I run the rest of the way back and lock myself into another one of the bedrooms even though I know it's just a matter of time before someone gets in.

I hear my teammate outside the door pleading with me saying that she is sorry that she ran, etc... and I wake up.

*This dream was frightening in that this "game" was a sinister blending of "tag" and "hide and seek".* 

*I didn't know what we'd win.. or what would happen if we lost.* 

*It was just a game.. only not.*

----------


## Caradon

It sounds like a good adventure dream, even though a little scary.

----------


## The Cusp

I just can't picture tag and hide and seek as being sinister.

----------


## Clairity

> I just can't picture tag and hide and seek as being sinister.



How about "tag" - you're *dead*.. or hide, and if we seek and find you - you're *dead*? 
Both are no-win situations.  :tongue2: 

Perhaps ya just had to be there!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

Earlier that night I had read *Adam's Guide to Attaining Lucidity* and it stated to keep the thoughts of the dream that you've just awoken from fresh in your mind and then to slowly roll onto your back.

I had made a mental note of that, so when my alarm went off at 3:00 am, I reached over, shut it off and then rolled onto my back.

I then had the strangest experience! 

I felt myself gently lifted into the air and then slowly lowered down through one of those old fashioned spike memo holders. 

Funny thing is.. though the spike went all the way through my back and out my chest.. I felt no pain.. no sensation at all really.

I must have fallen into a dreamless sleep immediately after being *impaled* as I have no recollection of any dreams other than this one.

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Crazy. Sounds like something I read from reading about ancient midieval tortures a while back. There's some brutal stuff they did.

That's cool that you experienced something from Adam's method. I haven't gotten anything to work yet, but I'm still new to this. I've read your WILD method as well. I notice you don't stay up nearly as long as most other people say to. Some say 30 minutes, some 60, one even says he recommends 90 minutes. Adam says 10-15 and you say just long enough to go to the bathroom and sleep somewhere else.

Anyway, I'm going to try to read the dreams you post from now on, but as for the ones you've already posted, I just can't read everyone's really long journals, so if you have any favorites or ones you'd like me to read, I'll read those.

----------


## Adam

> Earlier that night I had read *Adam's Guide to Attaining Lucidity* and it stated to keep the thoughts of the dream that you've just awoken from fresh in your mind and then to slowly roll onto your back.
> 
> I had made a mental note of that, so when my alarm went off at 3:00 am, I reached over, shut it off and then rolled onto my back.
> 
> I then had the strangest experience! 
> 
> I felt myself gently lifted into the air and then slowly lowered down through one of those old fashioned spike memo holders. Below is a picture of what I'm talking about (minus the "safety flap"): 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG thats sooooo weird! Although my *NEW* guide states that rolling onto your back, may not be the best solution since it is not as comfortable :tongue2: 

Either way, sounds like a very weird dream.

_______________________________

I keep meaning to ask you actually, when I WILD, I only wake up for 5 minutes then do my new technique, which often puts me in the situation of moving REALLY fast, either dropping down, slipping like I would be going down a slide head first backwards or something similar. Its always these really fast moving sensations I experience more than HI/HS - So you find this at all?

----------


## Clairity

*I managed to do the basic lucid task (find a card) but it was a major disappointment.* 

*I have been fighting sinus problems all week but was determined to try to WILD this weekend. I woke up at around 3am and realized that I still had a bit of a sinus headache. I decided taking sinus medication wouldn't hurt anything since it stated that it might cause drowsiness (which wouldn't be a problem as I wanted to go back to sleep anyway).*

*I took a couple of pills and went to my living room couch to begin my WILD attempt.*

*I was doing some suggestions and after about 30 minutes, I started to relax and then felt the room sort of "warp" and then sway. I suddenly saw my husband standing next to the couch and it "startled" me lucid!* 

I found myself in an absolutely filthy house. There was trash on the floor and dirty dishes, etc. on the table and counters. 

I walked towards the kitchen and saw two caged beautiful birds on a counter in the corner.

http://www.lockley.net/brazil_mitla/...Images/142.jpg

It broke my heart to see such beauty living in such squalor and for a second I thought of releasing them but then two scruffy dirty men entered the room deep in conversation and distracted me.

I suddenly remembered the card task and asked the less intimidating one for a deck of cards. He reached in his shirt pocket and produced a deck.

The first card I pulled out was completely blank except for the word "ACE" on one side.

I knew I could do better so I pulled another card. This card was also blank except for the number "2".  ::?:  I said aloud (more to myself than anyone else).. "2 of what?" and the man smiled strangely and said simply "2 of the deck."

I looked at him thinking that was really helpful and then felt the dream fading.

*It was the most "trippy" feeling lucid I have ever had and I definately won't be taking sinus medication and trying to WILD ever again.*

----------


## Adam

Hey congrats Clairity  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol @ "2 of the deck."

DC's can be so annoyingly clever, sometimes, can't they?  ::chuckle:: 

Congratulations, Clairity!

----------


## Adam

I find they are often very clever. I mean sometimes they say things that when I wake up I think I would never have thought of saying something similar. And after all they are made from your subconscious..

----------


## pj

> . . .I said aloud (more to myself than anyone else).. "2 of what?" and the man smiled strangely and said simply "2 of the deck."



That one belongs in the "DCs Say The Darndest Things" thread.  I laughed out loud.

----------


## Clairity

Thanks for reading Adam, O and pj!





> That one belongs in the "DCs Say The Darndest Things" thread. I laughed out loud.



Hey.. I've never had anything to contribute to that post before.. maybe the dream wasn't a total bust after all!  ::D:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Is picking a card a difficult thing in a dream? What is the attraction to this task, I wonder?

Anyway, that's cool you completed it. Did the dream end before you could do it again or did you make it end?

----------


## Clairity

> Is picking a card a difficult thing in a dream? What is the attraction to this task, I wonder?
> 
> Anyway, that's cool you completed it. Did the dream end before you could do it again or did you make it end?



Picking a card was selected as the "basic" lucid task because it was thought to be an easy one (hopefully) for a lucid dreamer to accomplish.

I think I was so "not enjoying" this lucid dream that once I accomplished the task I was more than ready for it to end.. so it did.

----------


## NeAvO

Time for me to make an official comment on your dreams in here seeing as last time I made a comment on it being spammed  :tongue2: 

You have some great dreams  ::goodjob2::  and also congrats on the lucid task  :Party:  ::breakitdown::  :Party:  however I can't help but wonder if that counts seeing as it's not a real card  ::wink::

----------


## Clairity

> Time for me to make an official comment on your dreams in here seeing as last time I made a comment on it being spammed 
> 
> You have some great dreams  and also congrats on the lucid task



Why thank you kind sir!  :boogie: 





> however I can't help but wonder if that counts seeing as it's not a real card



You just had to go and spoil our special moment.. didn't you!  ::cry::  
Ya couldn't give me just one second to bask in a NeAvO compliment.  ::morecrying::

----------


## NeAvO

> You just had to go and spoil our special moment.. didn't you!  
> Ya couldn't give me just one second to bask in a NeAvO compliment.



I'm sorry, I just can't be _that_ nice to people  :tongue2:  On the bright side that's as nice as my compliments get  ::?:  So congrats for that... ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> I'm sorry, I just can't be _that_ nice to people  On the bright side that's as nice as my compliments get  So congrats for that...



Ok then.. I'll TAKE it!!  ::smitten::

----------


## Adam

NeeNoo stop pissing on Clairitys success  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> NeeNoo stop pissing on Clairitys success



I'm not, I'm just being a meanie  :tongue2:  Besides I semi-like Clairity (being as nice as I get again)  ::wink:: 

Besides aren't I supposed to kill you?  ::D:

----------


## Adam

Urm, no, I thought we sorted that one out?  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> NeeNoo stop pissing on Clairitys success



Yeah.. stop pissing on me! 

 ::shock:: 





> I'm not, I'm just being a meanie  Besides I semi-like Clairity (being as nice as I get again)



I KNEW it.. you *WUV* me!!  ::smitten:: 





> I'm Besides aren't I supposed to kill you?







> Urm, no, I thought we sorted that one out?



 ::hrm::  .. private conversation you two?

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on the task Clairity. Cold medicine messes up my dreams too, I don't like taking it.

----------


## Adam

Gah, remind me when I get home that I need to update your signature Clairity!!

----------


## Clairity

> Gah, remind me when I get home that I need to update your signature Clairity!!



Oh.. that's right.. add on one more "task completed"!   ::D:

----------


## Necco

*The Memo Holder* 
That dream was horrific, and exciting I have to give you props for not waking up and feeling no sensation after a metal blade went threw ur stomach. That’s a dream to really remember. 

I looked back and reviewed all the old dreams, and watched the progress grow. I can see a huge difference in you’re new dream entries. It’s a positive difference! *great JOB*
_KEEP’EM COMEN!!8)_

----------


## Moonbeam

> I found myself in an absolutely filthy house. There was trash on the floor and dirty dishes, etc. on the table and counters. 
> 
> *It was the most "trippy" feeling lucid I have ever had and I definately won't be taking sinus medication and trying to WILD ever again.*



I have the "squalid house" dream too.  I was searching for the meaning of that dream when I found DreamViews.  And I have the "abandoned pet" dream too.  (At least I used to have those as recurring dreams--but it seems like I talked about them and they sort of went away.)

What kind of sinus medication did you say you were taking...? :wink2:    (Seriously, PM me!)

P.S. congrats on the task--another multiple card person (you and TS)!

----------


## Clairity

*Below is a lucid dream from 2005 that I thought I'd add to my DJ.*

I had just woken up this morning and was writing down my non-lucid dream. My husband was snoring softly but loud enough that it was starting to bother me.  ::?: 

I gave him a slight push and told him "honey you're snoring" and he rolled over. I kept replaying the non-lucid dream over and over in my mind trying to gather more bits and pieces of it. I remembered what Seeker had said about always doing a reality check when you wake up because you could be dreaming. 

I told myself I should really do a RC but then I talked myself out of it because I just KNEW that I was awake! I actually DEBATED for a couple of minutes stating that if I did the nose pinch test that the movement would wake me up ( ::roll::  .. I know.. hey I was sleepy!).

I finally told myself to just DO THE DAMN TEST and I pinched my nose. I could breathe but I still wasn't convinced I was asleep. I thought maybe I didn't pinch my nose closed good enough.. so I did it again and I could still breath.

I now believe that I'm dreaming but I didn't feel the adrenaline rush that I normally get when I WILD and become lucid.. it was kind of matter of fact. I backed slowly off my bed wondering if I would wake up my husband but then I realized that my body really wasn't moving so that was a mute point. I can't recall if I passed thru the wall or just willed myself to appear on the other side of it but I found myself outside.

It was still dark out and the air was crisp and there were stars in the sky. My level of lucidity wasn't really vivid (it just all appeared pretty normal) and I didn't bother trying to enhance it. I flew around for a while and then decided to swim (I have little recollection of these activities other than to know that I did them as they happened earlier in the dream and I have more memory of what happened after my second false awakening). 

I have come to the decision that QUALITY is better than QUANTITY when it comes to LDs. I always try to keep my LDs going as long as possible but this only serves to dilute my recollection of what happens earlier. I mean I ALWAYS remember the moment I become lucid and how I reacted and I always remember the LAST minutes of the dream but I lose alot of the details of the middle portions if the dream goes on for too long. 

Does anyone else notice this about their LDs? From now on when I experience something that I want to remember I am going to end the dream (no matter how short it may be) and write down the details. 

Ok.. I thought I'd woken up but, just for "grins", I thought I'd pinch my nose and discovered I could still breathe! I find myself in a kitchen and hear women in the next room. They appear to be having a get-together of some kind (possibly brunch). 

I remember reading a post asking if you can smell things in a LD and I see that there is fruit on the table. I bypass the orange and the grapefruit and pick up a granny (green) apple. 

http://carnetdefemmes.blogs.mariecla..._20apple.2.jpg

I lift it to my nose and take a deep breath.. it smells exactly as I expected it to (no more - no less). I take a bite and taste the tangy tartness of it and think to myself.. ok now I know and I can report my findings back to the forum.  :smiley: 

I then wondered if I could change my appearance from male to female and if my dream characters would notice. 

I walked up to a woman and she greets me. She turned away and I thought "I am now male". She turned back around and I could tell by the way she reacted that she now saw me as a man! We started talking to the other women in the room and the dream ended soon after that.

----------


## The Cusp

That must have been an Adam's apple, since you changed into a man right after.

I don't really find the length of my lucids affects my recall.  I think that's more of a reflection of your mental and physical state.  I think it just depends on your recall for that particular day.

----------


## Caradon

Something new that has just started happening this year. Is sometimes I don't remember becoming Lucid. I will already be fully Lucid in my first memory of the dream. even though I know I had been Lucid dreaming for a while. But generally I do remember My Lucids pretty vividly, from beginning to end. But, I did recently have a long one where I had a hard time recalling some stuff in the middle. That was the first time that ever happened to me.

I think that kind of thing happens, when I get Lucid in the early dreams of the night. the first couple of hours is the hardest time to recall dreams after all.

----------


## Clairity

> That must have been an Adam's apple, since you changed into a man right after.



LOL!!





> I think that kind of thing happens, when I get Lucid in the early dreams of the night. the first couple of hours is the hardest time to recall dreams after all.



I find that to be true as well!

----------


## Clairity

I managed to complete the advanced task this morning! (Note: The pics below were the closest I could find to what I saw.)  :smiley: 

I got up and went to sleep on my living room couch about 3:45 am to try to WILD. 

I had been there for about 30 minutes when I felt myself "swaying" slightly and the room kind of "warped" and I was lucid.

I stood up and went outside. I found myself standing on the sidwalk of a large park. There were bushes of blue flowers on my right and I ran my hand over them as I passed to help ground myself in the dream.

As I ran my hands over the flowers, some blue "dust" came off on my fingers and suddenly all the colors in my dream intensified.

I saw a large reflecting pool and realized that it was perfect place for me to attempt to create a water animal.

I walked up to it and, once I was a few feet from the edge, raised both hands and "willed" the water to rise. A "tube" of water about 4 foot wide slowly rose from the pool and, once it was about 7 foot high.. I silently commanded "become a horse".

Pieces of water started to fall away from the top of the tube and I saw the top of the horses head start to take shape. The head, once formed, began to shake furiously and the rest of the water was literally thrown off until only the rest of the horse's body remained.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...42c2f72461.jpg

While my arms were raised the horse bucked and pranced in place in the pool.. but when I lowered my hands.. the horse immediately dissolved and dropped back into the water.

Satisfied that I completed the task, I woke myself up to write it all down and then allowed myself to drift off into a non-lucid dream.

----------


## Caradon

That was really cool Clairity! I really love this water Task. I plan to keep playing with it. Also, a great way to summon things if you can get good at forming anything out of water.

----------


## Necco

That is *amazing!!*
You completed the Lucid task of the month. And you created a horse!! You are truly the lucid fairy!!! Hopefully I can get some of youre pixie dust tonight!!

----------


## Adam

Excellent work on the task Clairity!!!  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Oh my gosh.  ::D:  Just pictured a water-horse shaking its mane.. how cool!! Would have been even better to ride it.

How do you wake yourself up, Clairity? Do you just will yourself awake or do you blink or... ?

----------


## Clairity

> That was really cool Clairity! I really love this water Task. I plan to keep playing with it. Also, a great way to summon things if you can get good at forming anything out of water.



Thanks.. I was surprised at how easy it was. I just thought it (without hesitation or doubt) and it happened





> That is *amazing!!*
> You completed the Lucid task of the month. And you created a horse!! You are truly the lucid fairy!!! Hopefully I can get some of youre pixie dust tonight!!



*sprinkle*  ::D: 





> Excellent work on the task Clairity!!!



Thanks Adam!  :smiley: 





> Oh my gosh.  Just pictured a water-horse shaking its mane.. how cool!! Would have been even better to ride it.
> 
> How do you wake yourself up, Clairity? Do you just will yourself awake or do you blink or... ?



Riding it never crossed my mind (tho I doubt it would have held me just being water).  :tongue2: 

As for "waking myself up".. I just decide that it's time for the dream to end and it does. I don't remember blinking.. I just open my eyes.

----------


## Moonbeam

Whoa you took a pic of your dream.  I knew you were good, but that is amazing!  Beautiful.

----------


## Clairity

> Whoa you took a pic of your dream. I knew you were good, but that is amazing! Beautiful.



LOL!! I'm good.. but I'm not THAT good!!  ::D: 

I searched the internet until I found a pic that most closely resembled the horse I created.

----------


## Clairity

There is a miniature man who has no spine.

He is laying on his back with his body in liquid up past his nose. The liquid looks like yellow laundry detergent. 

He can't move as he has no backbone. 

Someone strokes his chest and he breaths thru the liquid (I can't recall if he is uncomfortable breathing this way but I think he is). 

The man's inventor says, "You're never any trouble are you Michael?" 

Michael replies, "No sir."

----------


## Vex Kitten

That last dream was great. Love the way you have such control over your dreams. That place must be gorgeous. Mind if I try visit it one time? I'll be good, promise.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

Now that dream of Michael was a creepy one! Sounded like some weird science fiction movie.

----------


## The Cusp

More than creepy, that dream was disturbing.  The no backbone was interesting.  If it were my dream, I might think I need to stand up for myself more.

----------


## Clairity

> If it were my dream, I might think I need to stand up for myself more.



Or lay off watching horror movies before I go to bed.  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I could have sworn I already came in here and congratulated you on the task, Clairity.  :Sad: 

Congrats!  :Clap: 

...And that Michael dream was kinda freaky. Heh.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Riding it never crossed my mind (tho I doubt it would have held me just being water).



But dream water can hold anything!

Good job on the task. I did the water task about two nights ago and can't wait to try it again.

----------


## mark

ha ha I loved the Michael dream lol I actually thought it was really funny kind of random and freaky but funny non the less.  :tongue2: 

Hey nice one on the task too love the water horse its really cool

----------


## Clairity

> I also wanna take Salsa lessons.







> I would so love to teach you!







> I would sssoooooo love for you to teach me.







> Deal.. my next lucid then!



Well CRAP.. after trying to WILD, I managed to get lucid, I found *O* but had too many "WTF" moments and got distracted from my main objective of dancing salsa with him. Below are the details of my lucid: 

I woke up around 3:30, let my dogs out and went back to bed. I'd been laying there a little over an hour when I felt the first shift, I waited and felt myself "warp" and I was lucid. I pulled off the covers and headed for the door. I had almost reached it when I thought for a second that maybe I wasn't dreaming. I plugged my nose and I could breathe but it was like I had a really bad cold.. kinda congested (WTF #1). So I decided to try it again and found I could breathe really well. Soo, now fully convinced I was lucid I opened the door.

I went through the door which opened into a large lobby. There were clusters of people in groups of 5 and 6 standing around talking. There was no music but I remember thinking there's enough people here to have one great time hugging each other (see "Do you need a hug" thread).

I walked through the lobby asking each cluster if *O* was there and each one group just looked at me like I was nuts. I was more than halfway through the lobby when I decided, screw this, and just yelled out, "Is *O* here?!"

I look around the lobby and see a hand raise into the air. I look over and see *O*. We walk towards each other and he looks just like this pic but is dressed casually in dark slacks and a white short sleeved shirt.




I am grinning from ear to ear and I ask him, "Do you know who I am?"
He says, "yes" but I'm not sure he does. 
I then ask him, "What's my name?"

I notice a chalkboard on the wall and walk over to it saying, "If you can tell me my name, I have a surprise for you." (WTF #2)

He grins and replies, "It's something short like a minister's wife's name." (WTF #3)

I bust out laughing and pick up a piece of chalk. I try to write my name but the chalk seems "wet" and it won't leave any mark on the board. Instead of letting this go.. I am now obsessed by this freakin' piece of chalk. (WTF #4) I keep trying to write but nothing happens. *O* sees another piece of chalk and hands it to me.

I start to write Clairity but only get as far as "Clair" when the dream starts to fade (WTF #5) and then ends.

I grab my pad and write down the details only to REALLY wake up maybe 10 minutes later realizing that I had been in a false awakening and hadn't written down ANYTHING!! (WTF #6)!!

Ok.. As grateful as I am for the lucid and for finding *O*, I am disappointed with myself for not completing my goal of dancing with him.  ::?: 

Well, there's always Sun morning.. so try try again!  :smiley: 

Oh and, *O* .. you were looking mighty fine!  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

> "If you can tell me my name, I have a surprise for you."



Is it Rumplestiltskin?  What do I win?  Funny how you identify with your DV name in dreaming.

----------


## Clairity

> Is it Rumplestiltskin? What do I win? Funny how you identify with your DV name in dreaming.



LOL!.. No and you lose!  ::D: 

That's because I'm known as Clairity in the astral/dream world as well as on Dream Views.  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

That was a funny Lucid Clairity! ::rolllaugh::  Congratulations on another successful Wild!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Niiiiiiice!  ::goodjob2:: 

We'll have to save the dance for next time, I guess, but it was an honor just to have shown up!





> Oh and, *O* .. you were looking mighty fine!



Why thankya, love. I dress to impress.  ::wink:: 

Haha.

----------


## Adam

Hey well done Clairity - sounds kind of frustrating though..





> I plugged my nose and I could breathe but it was like I had a really bad cold.. kinda congested (WTF #1).



This is how it always is for me when I do the nose plug RC - You mean I should be able to breathe easier?

----------


## Clairity

> This is how it always is for me when I do the nose plug RC - You mean I should be able to breathe easier?



When I do the nose plug RC (and I'm fully lucid).. it's like I'm breathing clearly with no problems whatsoever.

----------


## Clairity

I'm at a dance.

I am approached by a man who is a head taller than me.

As we get ready to rhumba, I move into him and my head rests perfectly against his shoulder.. and then we begin..

It is a flawless partnership.

----------


## Caradon

Sounds blissful.

----------


## Necco

*Matching earrings & necklace* 

 This dream was very intense. The sequence of events were very intense .I could feel the fire inside. It was also very weird. For some reason it stuck out, and I had to comment on it.

----------


## Clairity

My mom wants me and three other people (my two sisters and another girl) to sing in a church show. 

I was the only one who was panicked about not knowing the words to the songs. I kept wanting to practice but no one would. One of the girls dropped out. They brought in another girl but she didn't know them either.. we didn't even know the NAMES of the songs that we were to sing!!

I finally told mom that I simply would NOT do it.. that we were unprepared and that it was unfair of her to volunteer us. I told her that she did it for her not for us. Mom starts to get upset but dad comes in and said that we didn't have to perform and that it was time for mom's medication.

He took my mother by the shoulders and guided her out of the room. He said he had a surprise for her and showed her that he'd redone a room the way she had wanted.

----------


## mark

> My mom wants me and three other people (my two sisters and another girl) to sing in a church show. 
> 
> I was the only one who was panicked about not knowing the words to the songs. I kept wanting to practice but no one would. One of the girls dropped out. They brought in another girl but she didn't know them either.. we didn't even know the NAMES of the songs that we were to sing!!
> 
> I finally told mom that I simply would NOT do it.. that we were unprepared and that it was unfair of her to volunteer us. I told her that she did it for her not for us. Mom starts to get upset but dad comes in and said that we didn't have to perform and that it was time for mom's medication.
> 
> He took my mother by the shoulders and guided her out of the room. He said he had a surprise for her and showed her that he'd redone a room the way she had wanted.



I hate it in dream when your mum gets upest I always feel really guilty lol

oh by the way love what you have done with the avatar...good stuff  :tongue2: 

random question do you sing in church in real life?

----------


## Clairity

> I hate it in dream when your mum gets upest I always feel really guilty lol
> 
> oh by the way love what you have done with the avatar...good stuff 
> 
> random question do you sing in church in real life?



I know.. me too.. but I just couldn't go out there!!  ::embarrassed:: 

Thanks.. some members altered my avatar and added fangs.. I really like it too!  :wink2: 

I used to when I was in junior high.  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

I'm loving the fangs also!

----------


## Clairity

Thanks.. fangs are fun!   ::D:

----------


## Clairity

I was in a public toilet but my toilet didn't work. 

I used the bucket that was in the stall but it overflowed. 

There were suitcases on the floor under a ledge in the stall. 

I'm to be studying for a test with a friend. 

Guys have to use the girls restroom because their's wasn't working. 

I pulled out the suitcase and there was urine on my test notes. 

The suitcase didn't belong to me so I don't know how my notes got in there.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LOL. That's quite a frustrating dream you had there, Clairity. You didn't happen to have to whizz, when you woke up, did you? I probably would have.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Clairity

> LOL. That's quite a frustrating dream you had there, Clairity. You didn't happen to have to whizz, when you woke up, did you? I probably would have.



No more than usual! LOL!

Toilets NEVER EVER work in my dreams.. it's kinda disgusting really.  :tongue2:  

But what's even MORE disgusting.. it never dawns on me that I could be dreaming!  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> No more than usual! LOL!
> 
> Toilets NEVER EVER work in my dreams.. it's kinda disgusting really.  
> 
> But what's even MORE disgusting.. it never dawns on me that I could be dreaming!



Heh. I think you need to make a solid resolve to recognize any toilet activity as a dream sign. Even when you know you're awake, do some reality checks and question your state, whenever you enter a bathroom.  ::wink::  Don't know if you do that or not, already, but it could help.

----------


## Clairity

> Even when you know you're awake, do some reality checks and question your state, whenever you enter a bathroom.  Don't know if you do that or not, already, but it could help.



It sure couldn't hurt!  Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> No more than usual! LOL!
> 
> Toilets NEVER EVER work in my dreams.. it's kinda disgusting really.  
> 
> But what's even MORE disgusting.. it never dawns on me that I could be dreaming!



I wonder if everyone experiences this. They are never normal for me and I also have experienced the boy/girl using the same bath room which is kind of strange lol

ha ha loving the added fangs in your signature lol nice touch :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> I also have experienced the boy/girl using the same bath room which is kind of strange lol
> 
> ha ha loving the added fangs in your signature lol nice touch



What's so weird is.. if given a choice, I would NEVER use a unisex bathroom (there are just some things that men and women don't need to see each other do)!  ::shock:: 

Thanks.. I'm rockin' the fangs this month!  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

You know what's weird, I don't think I ever had disgusting bathroom dreams until I started reading about how everyone has them.  Mine started out just a little yukky, but have progressed now to being so filth-covered and repulsive, I wake myself up out of a lucid just to escape.

Next thing my teeth will start falling out!  But I've gotten a lot of good-dream ideas too, so I can't complain.

----------


## Clairity

> Next thing my teeth will start falling out!



I've had a couple of those teeth falling out dreams!

Per my "*dream dictionary"*:

To see a *toilet* in your dream means you need to release your emotions, or get rid of something in your life that is useless. 

If you dream of flushing yourself down the toilet, you can no longer hide your feelings about a certain situation that has been making you feel overwhelmed. 

To dream that you are watched while you are using the toilet, signifies your frustrations about getting enough privacy. It may also indicate that you are having difficulties letting go of old emotions. If you reveal these feelings, you are afraid that others around you will judge and criticize you. 

To dream of a clogged toilet represents repressed or pent up emotions that need to be released and expressed.

It also states that, in general, dreams about losing one's *teeth* are common and suggest the dreamer feels powerless or out of control in a real life situation. Here are some more meanings for dreams about teeth: 

To dream of loose teeth is a warning of untrustworthy friends. 

If your teeth fell out or you spit them out, you are anxious about money. 

If you dream of having gray or rotting teeth, this may be a sign of health problems - see your doctor. 

To dream of getting a cavity in your tooth is sometimes a warning that your health is at risk. The other possible meaning is, you have uttered some false or mean words and those words are coming back to haunt you. 

A dream of having broken or unusually worn-down teeth symbolizes the breakdown of an important relationship.

----------


## mark

oooh a dream dictionary! wow were did you get that from? I would love to read that

----------


## Clairity

> oooh a dream dictionary! wow were did you get that from? I would love to read that



Enjoy!

http://www.myjellybean.com/astrology/dream/dream.htm

----------


## mark

ah nice one...thank your for this.

Im gonna spend some time trying to find out what my dreams mean lol

----------


## Clairity

You're so welcome Mark!

Just remember that only *you* can interpret your dreams because only you know your true feelings towards a particular subject and that *usually* a dream.. is just a dream.. nothing more.  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Strange things always happen to me in bathrooms also. I always do a reality check when I go in one. Last night I did my first random reality check ever in a bathroom dream!

----------


## Adam

Good job on the toilet dream! They always catch me out too!!

----------


## Moonbeam

Clairity, I'm sure you won't mind one more toilet post in your thread. :tongue2: 

I remember a lot of times where the bathroom was much nicer than mine too; a lot bigger and fancier.  So it can go either way.

Congrats on that, caradon!  Good job.  Someone here (maybe you Clairity?)said they do an RC everytime they go to the bathroom--that's a good idea, I'm going to start doing that.  I think I've let my RCing slip a little.

That's all, I promise!

----------


## Clairity

> That's all, I promise!



Moonbeam, feel free to post anytime.. you're always welcome!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

"C" (a boy I had a crush on in college) saw me and wanted to walk me to my car. We got to the parking lot and there was a car that looked like mine in the spot that I had parked but once we got close to it.. I could see that it was not my car.. not even the same make/model (looked like a volkswagon).

"C" was very into me.. very attracted.. and I was loving it. 

We walked into a parking garage trying to locate my car.

As we came around the corner we saw 4 guys sitting at a card table playing cards. One of the guys was an old boyfriend. 

He looked admiringly at me and I looked seductively at him and said, "The style is to wear your shirt _untucked."_ 
He then stood up and untucked his shirt. 

I looked him in the eyes and said something like "good boy". He smiled at me and I smiled sexily back.

----------


## mark

he he I love those types of dreams lol its always good to dream about people your used to have a crush on  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

> I looked him in the eyes and said something like "good boy". He smiled at me and I smiled sexily back.



Oh my, I think those teeth have given you some attitude!

----------


## Clairity

> he he I love those types of dreams lol its always good to dream about people your used to have a crush on



Too true!





> Oh my, I think those teeth have given you some attitude!



Honey, I've _always_ had attitude!  :wink2:  ..  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> Honey, I've _always_ had attitude!  ..



True 'dat!

----------


## Oneironaught

Mind if I step up to the stall?  ::D: 

On the same night you had your bathroom dream (I believe) I had a dream containing a part where I was in a large shower, fully clothed, taking a pee. The shower was much larger than a standard home shower. I stood in the center and was hitting the far wall (about 15 feet away) with a stream so powerful it was making quite a splash.

It went on for a little while until I gave up because I don't feel any relief at all, like I hadn't even started yet. Then I noticed some one I once knew sitting on a chair in the shower, watching me go, and we started talking about something random. I woke up a short while later having to pee badly.

That must be why I never felt any relief in the dream (because I actually had to go in real life so I felt the physical urge), even though I let out at least a gallon. Same thing happened in a lucid once, where I consciously decided to try urinating in an LD but the sensation of relief never came so I just gave up and eventually cut off the stream out of boredom. Again, I woke up having to pee badly.

Anyway, I've learned through those and a few other non-lucid "never-ending pee" dreams over the years that when you don't feel relief while peeing in a dream it's a _good_ thing. It means you really do have to pee and - most importantly - that you're _not_ wetting your bed.

Ok, sorry about that. I know you didn't say you had the no-relief scenario but, all of this potty talk reminded me of that little discovery of mine.  :paranoid: 





> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.myjellybean.com/astrology/dream/dream.htm



Thanks. I won't take it too seriously but it'll be fun to scan through and look up a few things.

----------


## Clairity

> On the same night you had your bathroom dream (I believe) I had a dream containing a part where I was in a large shower, fully clothed, taking a pee. The shower was much larger than a standard home shower. I stood in the center and was hitting the far wall (about 15 feet away) with a stream so powerful it was making quite a splash.



 :Eek:  .. wow.. the image of a fire hose just popped into my head!  ::shock::

----------


## Moonbeam

> .. wow.. the image of a fire hose just popped into my head!



I sure hope Gh doesn't read that--his ego's big enough already.  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

I realized that it would be helpful for me to have all my lucid tasks of the months in one place (i.e., my dream journal) as re-reading them inspires me to try to LD.. and, for those who are interested, I normally included the method(s) I used to become lucid. 

*March 2005:* Have a conversation with a dolphin (yes flipper!)


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...258#post122258
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...isp#post124474


*May 2005:* Bob for Apples


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...129#post148129


*June 2005:* Ask a Dream Character; "Who Am I?"


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...918#post150918


*September 2005:* Lucid Task: Break a mirror and look at the reflection in the pieces

Advanced Lucid task: Fly to orbit and ride on a satellite *(*attempted)


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...671#post180671


*October 2006:* Lucid Task: In your lucid dream, paint a picture of the current landscape


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...064#post322064


*November 2006:* Lucid Task: Ask a Dream character - "Am I Dreaming?"

Advanced Lucid Task: Witness the end of the world, come back and tell us how it all ends.


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...258#post332258


*December 2006:* Lucid Task: Give a dream character a present

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...881#post342881


*January 2007:* Lucid Task: Find a crowd of people and yell, "Are there any other Lucid Dreamers here?!". Come back and report what happens.


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...672#post361672


*February 2007:* Lucid Task: Walk up to a dream character and ask him/her to be your valentine


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...236#post368236


*March 2007:* Lucid Task: Find a leprechaun. Come back and report what happens (did in April)


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...520#post403520


*April 2007:* Advanced Lucid Task: Find a tree and merge yourself with it so that you totally become the tree


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...834#post415834


*May 2007:* Advanced Lucid Task: Find a tree and using your will, make it pull up its roots and walk around


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...864#post428864


*June 2007* Lucid Task: Walk through fire (attempted)

Advanced Task: Ask your pet what he/she thinks of you. You only get credit for this task if your pet replies


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...657#post433657


*July 2007:* Lucid Task: Summon/find a DV member. Report back what they looked like. Sketches or pictures are welcome


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...316#post464316


*August 2007 :* Lucid Task: On the Dream Views main forum, there is a blue bridge leading to a mysterious city. Cross this bridge and report back what you find on the other side


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...564#post486564


*September 2007:* Lucid Task: find a pack of playing cards and remove one card. Report back on the card you selected


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...eck#post524472

*September Advanced Task*: Using water, sculpt an animal and bring it to life. It can be any animal, real or imagined
 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...128#post530128


*November 2007*: Advanced Task: Turn yourself into the opposite gender, report back your appearance and what effect the swap had on you mentally, emotionally, and spiritually. Bonus points if you interact with a DC and report how they treat you.


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...781#post573781


*January 2008*: Basic Task: Ask a Dream Character what your New Years resolution should be


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...286#post647286


*March 2008*:Advanced Task: Bring an inanimate object to life


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...039#post744039


*April 2008*:Basic Task: See what's under your bed/and or in your closet


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...822#post788822


*May 2008*:Basic Task - Eat something uneatable, tell us what it tastes like.


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...371#post801371


*June 2008*:Basic Task - Watch TV, tell us what's on


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...568#post818568


*July 2008*:Basic Task - Go to the beach

Advanced Task - Shoot fireworks out of your hands


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...518#post852518


*August 2008*:Advanced Task - Eat something intangible (a colour or a thought)


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...467#post881467


*September 2008*: Basic Task - Walk on liquid water


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...499#post890499


*February 2009*: Basic Task - Hug Clairity


http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...93#post1023193

.

----------


## Oneironaught

Wow, I look forward to reading all of those this evening (you show-off  ::D:  ), though I've already read a few of them. I like your idea of putting them all in one post. I miss the custom wings icons.

 ::bowdown::  Impressive and inspiring.

----------


## Clairity

> Wow, I look forward to reading all of those this evening (you show-off  ), though I've already read a few of them. I like your idea of putting them all in one post. I miss the custom wings icons.
> 
>  Impressive and inspiring.



Aww thanks GH!  :Oops: 

Yeah, I miss the custom wings too.. some of them were really pretty cool!  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Good idea, to list your successful tasks.  Clairity, do you think when you WILD you are much more aware on average than DILD?  Maybe you're so used to WILDing that you can't remember, but that's why I'd like to get better at it.  (Especially encouraged after last night.)

I do wish someone would take over that badge task.  I bet there are people here who would do it.  Make it a contest too maybe?  People like a competition, and there are a lot of talented artists here.

----------


## Clairity

> do you think when you WILD you are much more aware on average than DILD? Maybe you're so used to WILDing that you can't remember, but that's why I'd like to get better at it. (Especially encouraged after last night.)



I can count on 3 fingers the number of DILDs I've had.  :tongue2:  I almost exclusively WILD so I can't say for sure that I'm MORE aware when I WILD.. but I believe so.





> I do wish someone would take over that badge task. I bet there are people here who would do it. Make it a contest too maybe? People like a competition, and there are a lot of talented artists here.



I know that Seeker had asked if someone was interested in making the badges (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ghlight=badges) but it never happened.  :Sad:

----------


## mark

nice! I had no idea you had completed so many tasks  :smiley: 

I will have to check them out probably tomorrow like

----------


## Clairity

> I will have to check them out probably tomorrow like



LOL!! Take your time.. I hope you enjoy them!!  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I can count on 3 fingers the number of DILDs I've had.  I almost exclusively WILD so I can't say for sure that I'm MORE aware when I WILD.. but I believe so.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Seeker had asked if someone was interested in making the badges (http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ghlight=badges) but it never happened.



 
We're opposites, with DILD and WILD. But I think WILD is better, so I'm gonna try to get better at that.

We ought to try again for the badges. I think I'll post a thread in the artist section as a reminder.

----------


## Jamal

Wow i had a lot of fun reading your task of the month experiences. Your awesome at LDing Keep it up!

----------


## Caradon

You can bet I'll be reading them all soon too!

----------


## Clairity

> Wow i had a lot of fun reading your task of the month experiences. Your awesome at LDing Keep it up!



I'm glad you enjoyed them! 

I'm going to try to do the October lucid task this weekend.. wish me luck!  :wink2: 





> You can bet I'll be reading them all soon too!



 ::D:

----------


## Jamal

> I'm glad you enjoyed them! 
> 
> I'm going to try to do the October lucid task this weekend.. wish me luck!



GOOD LUCK! ::bowdown::

----------


## mark

just read through your tasks...nice!

I really like the task were you go into space. I have been trying to do that for ages but I cant lol it sounds beautiful the way you say you saw the milky way  :smiley: 

I found the end of the world one intresting lol I laughed at the tower of cards  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> I'm going to try to do the October lucid task this weekend.. wish me luck!







> GOOD LUCK!



Well my husband is out of town (last week and next) so I'm not sleeping as well as I normally would.. so no lucid this morning.. but I'll try again on Sun. morning.





> just read through your tasks...nice!
> 
> I really like the task were you go into space. I have been trying to do that for ages but I cant lol it sounds beautiful the way you say you saw the milky way 
> 
> I found the end of the world one intresting lol I laughed at the tower of cards



I'm glad you enjoyed them and thanks so much for reading!  :smiley:

----------


## mark

> I'm glad you enjoyed them and thanks so much for reading!



lol you dont have to thank me, your dream journal is always great to read and very inspirring :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

*I read in O's DJ about his cemetery dream which reminded me of this dream that I had written down but never put in my DJ.* *(fyi.. my mother is still alive.)*

I find myself at my mother's grave. 

Her grave is in front of 4 other graves. 

There are 4 thin frail women sitting vigil at their husband's graves. The graves appeared to be in a bayou in Louisiana.

I sprayed for weavils and wondered for a sec if they would then move to the other graves. 

It started to rain but none of us left. 

Music then started to play and it reminded me of opera. The music was sad and haunting...

----------


## Caradon

You get those kind of dreams too huh! Last time I dreamed about my mom dying. The dream continued the next night, and I was at her funeral. I had a dream that my step dad died not long ago as well.

I think it's because, I can hardly imagine life without them. And the older they get. the more I realize I will have to face that reality sometime. 

But at least I know to appreciate them while I can. Time goes so fast doesn't it?

----------


## Orvus

Phew! I just finished reading through all this thread! (And I saved every dream to my HD) It's the first time something keeps me so obsessively interested since Harry Potter 7 came out.

I can't give any specific comment about one of your dreams, each of them was a really interesting read. Thank you for sharing your experiences.

----------


## Clairity

Orvus, I am beyond flattered by your comments!  :Oops: 

Thank you so much for reading.. and as they say.. please come again!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

*I had a LD this morning but DAMN.. did I have to work for it!! It took me about 3 hours from start (4:00 am) to finish (7:00 am).

I got up at 4:00 went to the bathroom, let my dogs out, dimmed the lights and then laid SIDEWAYS on my back across my bed (my husband is out of town). I asked for protection and then started my alphabet method along with slow methodic breathing.

Try as I might I just was NOT sleepy.. at least not sleepy enough to stay conscious and fall asleep at the same time. I decided to lay on my side and got some brief vibrations but nothing that led anywhere. After what seems like hours on my side, I then decided it just wasn't going to happen, I grudgingly gave up and turned out the light via remote.

I was sooo tired at this point that I knew if I could just remind myself to become lucid WITHOUT concentrating on remaining conscious, I would soon fall asleep and immediately be lucid (which is what happened).

Below are the details of my lucid dream (I tried to find pictures that resemble most closely what I saw):*

I felt myself "warp" and I'm lucid but I find myself in a small tight earthen tunnel. I kept crawling but I couldn’t find my way out and for some reason I can’t stand up. Suddenly it dawns on me that I never freed my astral body from the bed.. that I was still under the blanket and therefore trapped.

With this realization, I roll my astral body free from the blanket and off the bed.

Once I was free.. I was no longer in the tunnel but in a large indoor mall. There were few people about but I had decided that if I managed to become lucid that I would call on Adam and he would help me with October’s lucid task of visiting a haunted house (the thought of doing it alone is a litte too scary for me). 

I called out Adam’s name but I think I was so mentally tired from trying to WILD for over 2 hours that I didn’t have the strength to summon anyone. In fact, I was pretty much a participant in this LD.. not a director of what was to take place.

I walked around and ended up following some people into an underground structure.

As I stood taking in my surroundings, I saw the walls and the floor starting to roll and pulse as tho alive.

A piercing scream rang out and I turned just in time to see a woman being attacked by something coming out of the ceiling! It was a huge rat the size of a full grown man!

It’s eyes were glowing red embers and it’s fangs were gnashing at her skull.

As I backed away, another huge rat leapt for me. Out of nowhere an elderly woman whacked viciously at the rat with her umbrella. 

She yelled at me to watch out for the “infected” ones and it was then that I realized that those who were bitten but not killed became infected and therefore dangerous.

I picked up a cane and she led me past the growing number of infected out of the building and into the field outside.

Once outside I realized that there were huge fanged worms under the soil. 

http://www.lifesci.ucsb.edu/mcdb/lab...tools/worm.jpg

It was like maneuvering through a mine field. If you stepped in the wrong place, you alerted the worm underneath who then rose up and swallowed you bit by bit dragging you down into the earth.

I led the way through the field with the old woman behind me, beating off the worms that popped up to grab those few people who managed to escape behind us.

We had almost made it up to the top of the steep hill, when the earth rumbled and shook mightily and we lost our footing and fell onto our knees. The soil parted in front of us and a gigantic creature came up from the depths! 

With the body of a worm but the head of a rat.. I knew this creature must be the leader of them all.

It lurched down and sunk its teeth into the old woman’s shoulder. I beat at it with the cane and stabbed it in its eyes but it wouldn’t let her go. I could only scream in agony and frustration as it dragged her beneath the soil.

Once she was gone.. it re-appeared coming after me. It was only then that I recalled that I was lucid and that I could fly away!

I took off into the sky.. hating myself for not remembering earlier and that I hadn’t carried the old lady off to safety with me.

I fly til I find myself in a brightly lit courtyard of a city. The city is “futuristic”.. all clean, white, with silver steel and white stone. 

I don’t know how I knew to fly there.. it was if I had a “homing beacon” inside me that drew me there when it sensed that I was in danger.

I landed in front of a male android and walked into his arms. 

http://www.3d-box.de/images/showroom/android2.jpg

http://www.utfp.org/HQ/MerchantMarin...d_Male_Bee.jpg

Again somehow I knew his sole purpose was to comfort me (he was a “hug” android). He lifted me into his arms and wrapped me in an embrace that was sublime. I have never felt such peace.. such safety.. and after my experience, I never wanted him to let me go.

Soon an elegant white haired man and a woman appeared.. both dressed in white linen.

I knew the man to be the leader of all who lucid dream and the woman (who was holding a clipboard) was his assistant.

He ordered the android to release me as he needed to speak with me. He said that it was time to send me back.

I BEGGED him to let me stay but he refused.

He asked me about a co-worker of mine (Cathy) stating that they hadn’t seen her in years. I replied that Cathy looked the same.. that she hadn’t changed. He told me to try and visit her as she is moving up in the world and needed to look the part. 

He then stated, “It’s amazing that any of you get anywhere in your world.” 

and then the dream began to fade.

*PS.. I have never spoken to Cathy about LDing and about two months ago she did transfer out of my department. 

This was the most involved dream I have had in a while.. plus the weirdest part was being lucid but not in control until I took flight and, even then, the only control I had was that brief flight.*

----------


## Menthol

Your last dream was very interesting.

----------


## Clairity

Thanks Menthol!

----------


## Caradon

I loved your dream Clairity! It was a good adventure. Sounds like reading all the crazy dreams lately is wearing off on you too. :boogie:

----------


## Clairity

WAAAA HAA HAAA!! Your sig reminds me of the rats!!  :Sad: 

I honestly believe that was the first dream I've ever had where I was fighting creatures for my life. I can seriously do without another one.  :tongue2:

----------


## Caradon

> WAAAA HAA HAAA!! Your sig reminds me of the rats!! 
> 
> I honestly believe that was the first dream I've ever had where I was fighting creatures for my life. I can seriously do without another one.



LOL! I was thinking the same thing!

You just have to remember that once Lucid.. you don't have to fight for your life if you don't want. Those dream monsters are all bark and no bite. Your number one weapon is your own emotions. Your fear gives them their power!
once you stop being afraid... They stop being scary LOL. 

You should have called me into your dream! I would have showed them a thing or two. :Boxing:  ::takethatfoo::

----------


## mark

now that is a really intresting dream.

The rats really do sound freaky especially since they spawn zombie type people. Have you ever seen Dune or tremurs? the worms remind me of something like that.

I love that old woman lol hitting them with a umbrella....so typical of old people  :tongue2: 

And dam it how much do you want a "hug" andriod! I know I want one lol but the part that really struck me was the dude in white. Now that is a intresting idea  especially since he was talking about your collegue.

----------


## Burned up

Your last dream leaves me wondering whether I want to LD or not!!!  But it was fascinating to read.  I'll keep an eye on your posts.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Once outside I realized that there were huge fanged worms under the soil.



Hey, I love that movie--Tremors!  That dream was crazy.  Actually it was almost like a bunch of weird movies put together.





> Your last dream leaves me wondering whether I want to LD or not!!!



'

Yes, you do BU!!  You have to try it sometime.  I think it will probably happen soon whether you actively try or not, hanging around with us so much.

----------


## Clairity

> You just have to remember that once Lucid.. you don't have to fight for your life if you don't want. Those dream monsters are all bark and no bite. Your number one weapon is your own emotions. Your fear gives them their power!
> once you stop being afraid... They stop being scary LOL.



Honestly, that's the first scary LD I've ever had.. and I think it was definately due to the fact that it was a low level lucid and I had little to no control (I just let the story carry me along).





> You should have called me into your dream! I would have showed them a thing or two.



I'll have to remember that.. tho if your avatar had appeared I probably would have wet my pants!  ::shock:: 





> now that is a really intresting dream.
> 
> The rats really do sound freaky especially since they spawn zombie type people. Have you ever seen Dune or tremurs? the worms remind me of something like that.
> 
> I love that old woman lol hitting them with a umbrella....so typical of old people 
> 
> And dam it how much do you want a "hug" andriod! I know I want one lol but the part that really struck me was the dude in white. Now that is a intresting idea especially since he was talking about your collegue.



Yep, I've seen both Dune and Tremors (Tremors a couple of times)! It's amazing what your mind stores for later to mess with you!!  :tongue2: 

I really cared about that old lady. Even tho she was a DC.. she looked out for me and it still kinda bothers me that I didn't save her.  :Sad: 

I guess the hug android appeared cuz my subconscious knows I take great comfort in hugs (as evident by my "do you need a hug" thread).  ::D: 





> Your last dream leaves me wondering whether I want to LD or not!!! But it was fascinating to read. I'll keep an eye on your posts.



BU, PLEASE don't let my single scary experience deter you for one second from lucid dreaming! The ability to lucid dream is one of my greatest pleasures and I consider it a true gift.. a gift I wouldn't trade for ANY other. If I could lucid dream every night knowing that I might occasionally experience something unpleasant I wouldn't hesitate to do so!





> Hey, I love that movie--Tremors! That dream was crazy. Actually it was almost like a bunch of weird movies put together.



Yeah, it really was!





> Yes, you do BU!! You have to try it sometime. I think it will probably happen soon whether you actively try or not, hanging around with us so much.



And I can't wait to read about your first lucid dream!!  ::D:

----------


## Jamal

Wow do I ever love reading your dreams... They are so cool... I have one question... You mentioned rolling your astral self out of your body a couple times... I'm just curious as to what this means exactly (i have a brief understanding) and as to how to do this (and the importance.) 

A fan - Jamal

----------


## Clairity

> Wow do I ever love reading your dreams... They are so cool... I have one question... You mentioned rolling your astral self out of your body a couple times... I'm just curious as to what this means exactly (i have a brief understanding) and as to how to do this (and the importance.) 
> 
> A fan - Jamal



Awww thanks so much.. comments like these make me really glad I started a DJ!  ::content:: 

As for the "rolling my astral body".. the following information can be found in my technique (click on "technique" in my signature):

If all you're experiencing is vibrations, you could wait until you feel that the vibrations are at their strongest point and try to roll out/stand up.. or you could wait until you *also* feel the "*shift*" and then trying to roll out/stand up. The best way I can describe the "shift" is that I'm suddenly aware that my consciousness is different. I may realize that suddenly I've jumped into some random thought from where I was.. or I feel like my mind has "blinked".. or I feel a slight sinking feeling in my head and/or body. 

When I first began WILDing, I experienced vibrations and the loud *fingernails on the chalkboard*, but sadly now I no longer feel vibrations, see patterns nor hear sounds. I miss them as they confirmed to me that I had entered mind awake/body asleep. 

All I experience now is the subtle but distinctive shift in my consciousness, I simply wait until I know that I can roll out/stand up. The knowing of "when" I can move is something that has come from practice and from trial and error. I've missed many opportunities to be lucid due to waiting around for vibrations, scenes or sounds to either start or grow stronger. 

Unfortunately it's a very fine line between reality checking or moving too soon (and not totally being in body asleep) and reality checking or moving too late and missing that exact moment and simply falling asleep and winding up in a non-lucid dream. 

If all goes well (and I don't just fall asleep), I feel a familiar "shift/falling" sensation (which alerts me that my body is falling asleep while my mind is still awake). I wait until I feel it ONCE MORE and, though I seem to fall asleep, I immediately sense that I'm dreaming and I do a reality check (be it plugging my nose and seeing if I can breathe or looking at my watch twice and seeing if the time changes). 

If the reality checks fail, I'll slip into lucid dream.

NOTE: Sometimes after feeling the "shift".. I will simply roll over and stand up as I just KNOW that I'm lucid. I can't recall if I open my lucid eyes or see "through" my eyelids. I do know that if I wait TOO long, the shift window closes and I can't stand up/become lucid. Once I feel the shift TWICE.. I attempt to stand up or do a reality check whether I feel like I'm lucid or not (as it may just be that I'm having a false awakening)!

When I say "attempt to stand up" what I mean is that, since your "physical" body is paralyzed (hopefully) .. try rolling your body to the right or left and standing up. It will feel as though you are actually rolling your physical body.. but it will only be your astral/dream body that will be rolling.

Jamalkk, addl info can be found in my technique thread.. which also contains questions from members and my answers which might interest you.

Thanks again for your comments!! They do mean alot to me!

----------


## Jamal

Thanks a lot for the help  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I walk into the apartment of a drug dealer and I feel as though we are close friends.

I notice as I look up that there is something "different" about his ceiling fan. 

http://www.mercantila.com/Images/160...eiling_Fan.jpg 

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com[IMG]http://www.dreamviews.com/community/ /><o:p></o:p>
<font color=" /><o:p></o:p>
<FONT color=black><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" o:preferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><v:path o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></v:path><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><FONT color=black><o:p></o:p>
<FONT color=black>I see that as they rotate.. there is "smoke" coming off the blades.


http://warehouse.carlh.com/article_105/incense_14.jpg

<FONT color=black>I inhale and realize that the smoke is actually marijuana and that the fans are holding and "breathing" herb and distributing it around the room!<o:p></o:p>
<FONT color=black><o:p></o:p>
<FONT color=black>I can't help but be impressed by the simple ingenuity.<o:p></o:p>
<FONT color=black><o:p></o:p>
<FONT color=black>The dealer walks to a wall and pushes a button and a large cube comes up from the floor with mirrors on two sides.
<FONT color=black><o:p></o:p>
http://www.homestuffcentral.com/imag...ucts/57656.jpg
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>He and a "lady" who came in from another room go to the other side of the mirror'd cube and sit down on a couch.</o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>It dawns on me that I'm an undercover police officer, male and only pretending to be the drug dealer's friend... that my true purpose is to trap and then arrest him</o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>Two other undercover "agents" enter the room and the dealer states that he is going to take a shower.</o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>One of the "agents" and I discuss asking for a cut of the drug money.. but then we realized that we'd have to go on the run if we did so.</o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>The other "agent" goes over to the lady on the couch and asks her to dance..saying why should he (the dealer) have all the fun? She laughs and they begin to sway slowly to the music that is being piped into the room.</o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>Suddenly the feds burst through the door just as the dealer is coming out of the bathroom. </o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>As one of the undercover agents handcuff him, I look at him and say, "You broke his heart.. he trusted you!"</o:p>
<o:p></o:p>
<o:p>At that moment.. I don't know whether I'm still pretending to be the dealer's friend or if I'm genuinely sorry to see him being arrested.
</o:p>

----------


## The Cusp

> I inhale and realize that the smoke is actually marijuana and that the fans are holding and "breathing" herb and distributing it around the room!<o:p></o:p>
> <o:p></o:p>
> I can't help but be impressed by the simple ingenuity.<o:p></o:p>





I'm impressed as well.

I see you're dreaming about cubes now too.  That's what i like to see, platonic solids!

----------


## Clairity

> I see you're dreaming about cubes now too. That's what i like to see, platonic solids!



Yep.. after the rat/worm combo dream.. platonic solids are a welcome change!

----------


## Adam

Sorry I couldn't make it with you in your dream  :Sad: 

I would have looked after you  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Sorry I couldn't make it with you in your dream 
> 
> I would have looked after you



Hey, the month's not over.. still have this weekend to get to that haunted house!  We may get there yet!  :wink2:

----------


## Jeff777

Wow, I like your dreams and how you utilize images to enhance the visuals for the readers.   ::goodjob::

----------


## Caradon

Entertaining dream.  Cool fan, but I don't think that would work well for regular pot smokers. But maybe, if there was enough of it in the air. Kind of an expensive way to get high though. :smiley:  You would have to burn a lot!

----------


## Moonbeam

> Entertaining dream. Cool fan, but I don't think that would work well for regular pot smokers. But maybe, if there was enough of it in the air. Kind of an expensive way to get high though. You would have to burn a lot!



 ::lol::

----------


## Clairity

> Wow, I like your dreams and how you utilize images to enhance the visuals for the readers.



Thanks Jeff!  I appreciate your taking the time to read them!  ::D: 





> Entertaining dream. Cool fan, but I don't think that would work well for regular pot smokers. But maybe, if there was enough of it in the air. Kind of an expensive way to get high though. You would have to burn a lot!



Yeah true.. but in dream land that fan was the BOMB! Talk about a "contact" high!!  :boogie:

----------


## Clairity

I enter a room to find my college ex-boyfriend just as I left him.. chained face-up on the bed by his wrists to the headboard.

He is without a shirt but otherwise dressed. I am wearing a white cotton tank top and khaki pants.

I love him dearly and we had been a couple but he had betrayed me and broken my heart by leaving me for another.

Something told me that if I chained him.. I could get him to confess that he still loved me.. or at least that he did indeed love me more.

I notice the sweat on his brow as I climb on to the bed and swing my leg over his waist. As I straddle him, I slowly stroke his chest. I lean forward and lightly brush my lips over his.. and my tongue slowly traces the crease where his lips are tightly pressed together.

I continue to caress him as I ask him how he could leave me for her.

His eyes are glazed and he doesn't answer. My lips find their way to his chest and, when I find a "sweet" spot (determined by his quick intake of breath and the quiver of his body), I briefly linger there.

I pause and look into his eyes asking him if he wants to be free.. to go back to her. He replies breathlessly, "No, I want you.. I only want you." He strains against the chains on his wrists and tries to find my mouth with his own.

With that being said, I reach over, pick the handcuff key of the bedside table and slowly unlock one hand, then while getting off him and the bed, I unlock his remaining hand.

He pulls his wrists down in front of him and, rubbing them to get the circulation back, sits up shakely all the while never taking his eyes off me.

For a second I am afraid as I can't tell if he is going to strike me, kiss me or simply leave.

I start to back away but he pulls me to him.. and in the kisses that follow, I know that he is now completely mine.

Later as we leave the room, we run across three of his "now" ex-girlfriend's friends. They demanded to know what was going on and he replied that he was with me now and that if they had a problem with that it was too bad. As the girls protested, he continued stating that if fingers were going to be pointed at people who they considered doing wrong, that they should take a look at "L" who was sleeping with a professor who was visiting the campus!

My hand went to my mouth in shock and also in embarrassment for "L" who was standing there. The two other girls standing there with "L" gasped and I got the impression that they had no idea that she was doing such a "scandalous" thing.

As we walked away hand in hand, it dawned on us that we had no where to go. He lived with his now ex-girlfriend and I can't recall why we couldn't go to where I lived.

We decided to get in my car and simply drive. As we neared my car two guys appeared and asked for a ride. I knew them and jokingly asked how much they could pay us.

One of the guys reached in his pocket and produced a dime and a penny and stated that was all he had.. 11 cents. I then jokingly stated that a ride would cost them exactly 11 cents. As we all got into the car, I asked him if that was really all that he had and when he replied yes, I gave him the only money that I had one me.. 2 dollars.

The guys stated that they knew a place where we could "hide out" and directed us down a wooded rode to an isolated house.

As we got out of the car, three brothers showed up and I could tell by the actions of one of them, that he was mentally "slow". I wanted my boyfriend to tell the brothers to leave as I got a bad feeling from two of them but I was afraid that if we did, they would turn us in.

As I am debating what to do, I notice an old woman walk up to the "slow" brother hug him while slipping her hand into his coat pocket and secretly stealing the dollar bills she found there. As she turned to walk away, I blocked her path and took the money back from her DARING her with my eyes to try and stop me. I go back over to the "slow" brother, put the money into his shirt pocket, pulled out a safetypin and pinned the pocket closed.

As my boyfriend walked up, I told him what the old woman had done and how I was afraid she would turn us in if we didn't lock her up.

He looked at me and replied sarcastically, "Is there anyone you wouldn't chain to a bed to get your way?"

His words stun me silent for a second. I whisper, "That wasn't fair." and I start walking away down the wooded driveway. 

He runs after me apologizing.. and the dream ends.

*COMMENT: It wasn't until the dream had ended and I was writing it down that it dawned on me that my "boyfriend" looked alot like the pictures I'd seen of Oneironaut_Jeff777.* 

*Oh and, FYI.. I've never had to handcuff anyone.*

----------


## Caradon

I liked your dream. I think, you could make money writing stuff like that! :wink2: 
I have an ex that I often dream of as well.

----------


## The Cusp

> He looked at me and replied sarcastically, "Is there anyone you wouldn't chain to a bed to get your way?"



You never did answer the question...
A very appropriate picture by the way, made me grin. ::lol::

----------


## Clairity

> I liked your dream. I think, you could make money writing stuff like that! 
> I have an ex that I often dream of as well.



I often dreamt of being a writer (romance novels, etc) but never followed through. 
The "ex" boyfriend in this dream never really existed in real life. If it had been one of my REAL ex-boyfriends.. they'd probably still be chained!  ::D: 





> You never did answer the question...
> A very appropriate picture by the way, made me grin.



You know honestly I don't think I'd ever chain anyone anywhere.. cuz sooner or later.. they might get free.  ::shock::

----------


## legs2021

> *Oh and, FYI.. I've never had to handcuff anyone.*



LOL, with as beautiful as you are??? I bet not.   :smiley:   ::hug::

----------


## mark

very cool dream clarity. At first I was unsure if he was gonna kick off at you when you unlocked him but it turned out nice.

I laughed at the the comment about L ha ha very funny  :tongue2: 

And the random old woman who theived the dollar bill  ::shock::  lol made me laugh

----------


## Jeff777

_Wow_, great dream...I don't know what else to say except... ::smitten::   but this is reversed..._you're_ supposed to be the woman of _my_ dreams. LOL!  :woohoo: 

Edit: handcuffs eh?  :Hi baby:

----------


## Clairity

> LOL, with as beautiful as you are??? I bet not.



Aww.. thank you legs!  ::hug:: 





> very cool dream clarity. At first I was unsure if he was gonna kick off at you when you unlocked him but it turned out nice.
> 
> I laughed at the the comment about L ha ha very funny 
> 
> And the random old woman who theived the dollar bill  lol made me laugh



Yeah, those were some really random DCs but I was REALLY pissed at that old lady!  :tongue2: 





> _Wow_, great dream...I don't know what else to say except... but this is reversed..._you're_ supposed to be the woman of _my_ dreams. LOL! 
> 
> Edit: handcuffs eh?



It was so weird cuz when I was writing down the dream.. I knew that I hadn't had a boyfriend who looked like that in real life and all of a sudden I knew it was you (at least the "you" from your pictures). I hesitated for a moment to state that I thought it was you but then thought maybe you'd like to know.  :smiley: 

fyi.. I'm not into handcuffs.. but I do like to blindfold now and again.  :wink2:

----------


## Jeff777

> It was so weird cuz when I was writing down the dream.. I knew that I hadn't had a boyfriend who looked like that in real life and all of a sudden I knew it was you (at least the "you" from your pictures). I hesitated for a moment to state that I thought it was you but then thought maybe you'd like to know. 
> 
> fyi.. I'm not into handcuffs.. but I do like to blindfold now and again.



You are too precious, you never cease to amaze and have made my day yet again lol.   ::hug:: 

p.s. I can get into blindfolding.  ::hrm::   :Oops:

----------


## Clairity

> You are too precious, you never cease to amaze and have made my day yet again lol. 
> 
> p.s. I can get into blindfolding.



 ::content::  .. ::hug::  

p.s.  ::cooler::  ..  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Clairity

.

----------


## Clairity

*I had been reading about trying to become lucid by waking up briefly and then thinking about walking through your house or neighborhood until you find yourself lucid. Well I woke up and decided to think about the house I grew up in.. which I think led to the non-lucid dream below:*

I find myself in the bedroom that I shared with my younger sister growing up. We had twin beds separated by a dresser and I am laying in my bed in the dark under the covers but am fully dressed.

The doorbell rings and I hear my mom tell my sister "B" that Mes was here to see her. 

When B went to greet Mes, Mes stated that she has a present.. but it's not for B.. it's for me.

This drives my sister into a rage as she has always had a problem with me (sibling rivalry).

Suddenly I come to the realization that my sister is coming to kill me. I can vividly see her (through the wall) picking up a butcher's knife from the kitchen drawer.

I reach over to the dresser top and felt around for the boxcutter I somehow know is there.

http://uploads.abovetopsecret.com/ats5029_boxcutter.jpg

I instinctively start making gutteral growling noises as tho I'm an animal trying to warn her away and also start to cut the air wildly with the boxcutter.

As I feel her getting closer, my terror grows and the sounds I'm making get louder.

My sister's hand reaches for the doorknob and my cell phone appears in my hand. I manage somehow to dial and hear the operator say, "911.. what is the nature of your emergency?". I yell into the phone that my sister is going to kill me.. that they need to get here.. they need to get here now!!

As she enters the room I slice at her with the boxcutter.

Just as she leans over me.. and plunges the knife into my chest.. my husband covers me with a blanket in real life waking me up.

It was the scariest strangest feeling.. having the weight/pressure of that blanket on my chest the exact same moment the knife entered it.

----------


## The Cusp

A fitting Halloween dream for sure!

----------


## mark

wow that is a freaky dream, it must have been scary as hell, I must admit I laughed a little when you described the noises you were making ha ha

That is incredible with the blanket and the knife, its strange that the mind id do aware of the body during dreams.

----------


## Clairity

> A fitting Halloween dream for sure!



Hadn't thought about it that way!  ::D: 





> wow that is a freaky dream, it must have been scary as hell, I must admit I laughed a little when you described the noises you were making ha ha.



Yep.. it was terrifying actually.  :tongue2:  As far as your laughing about the noises, even while I was making them.. I thought..ok.. this is weirdly STUPID.. but I couldn't stop myself. The noises were almost back to our very beginning (before speech) in nature and they came beyond my control..





> That is incredible with the blanket and the knife, its strange that the mind id do aware of the body during dreams.



I was freaked for a couple of minutes after that one!  ::shock::

----------


## Adam

> *I had been reading about trying to become lucid by waking up briefly and then thinking about walking through your house or neighborhood until you find yourself lucid. Well I woke up and decided to think about the house I grew up in.. which I think led to the non-lucid dream below:*



OMG I do this too, well almost, I think about walking about to get to sleep, works wonders  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

I've been stabbed in non lucid dreams before. It,s always freaky when that happens. I can only imagine how it felt with the blanking touching you at the same time. That would have bothered me as well.

----------


## Clairity

I am at a mom and pop eatery along with my little brother. 

My brother asked how much the fries were, the cook told him and he paid him. 

After we ate, we got ready to go and my brother asked, "Didn't I already pay you?". 

The cook replied "no". 

My brother yells, "Yes I did! I asked you how much the fries were and you're trying to cheat me cuz I'm retarded!!" and he started to cry loudly. 

The cook then gave us money to stop making a scene and we left.

Once we got outside the cafe, we both started laughing.

*Comment:  What's interesting about this dream is that I don't have a "retarded" brother.. I don't have a brother at all.*  :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> *Comment:  What's interesting about this dream is that I don't have a "retarded" brother.. I don't have a brother at all.*



thats great!! 

lol very funny and its mad how you dont have a real brother, did you feel attached to him in your dream like you would if he was real?

----------


## Clairity

> thats great!! 
> 
> lol very funny and its mad how you dont have a real brother, did you feel attached to him in your dream like you would if he was real?



Yeah, it felt very real.. very natural.. like he was "family".  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

Ah the dream family  ::D:  lol

----------


## Clairity

:boogie:  I did it!! .. I did it!!  :boogie: 

After a month of semi-crap filled LDs, I finally was able to complete another monthly task this morning.

I got up at 4:00 am, let my dogs out and went to my living room couch to try to WILD. I did some counting along with affirmations and after a while I noticed that I kept losing my place in the count (which is a good sign). I pictured myself running and then jumping on a merry-go-round, leaning my head back and just enjoying the twirling motion for a few seconds. I then felt the familiar "shift"/"warp" which lets me know that I had slipped into a lucid dream.

I stood up, walked out the front door and immediately found myself in a coed boarding school.  ::shock:: 

I am a young girl and frankly no one pays the slightest bit of attention to me. I had repeated the lucid task mentally before I started my WILD so I knew that I needed to become a boy. Problem was I wasn't sure how to go about it. I've simply "been" other genders in the past and have even had sex and orgasmed as a guy but I was STRONGLY lucid in that dream. I felt only mildly lucid here but that was fine.. I more-so wanted to see how this dream would play out without me taking complete control.

I decided that I needed to go somewhere private to work on my "change". I saw the boys bathroom and slowly walked in (luckily it was empty).

I go into a stall (which unfortunately had NO DOOR) and think, "ok.. I need to become a boy".. I then confidently command, "I AM a boy".

Suddenly the change begins.. I am barely aware of my breasts shrinking due to whats happening in my PANTS!

I am wearing sweat pants and suddenly a bulge appears! I think to myself WOW this is great!! But then, the bulge continues to GROW!  ::shock:: 

Suddenly this is like a bad science experiment gone horribly wrong!! I grab my enlarging penis and "coconuts" through my pants and try to squeeze them back to a normal size but nothing is working!! How big was I going to get?!?! You want a visual.. picture a *baby elephant's trunk*!!!  :Eek: 

I start to freak out a little when the bathroom door opens and another male student walks in. He glances over at me clutching the front of my pants in a "death grip" and states something like, "dude.. you're the man! You must be killer with the ladies!!"

I am so stunned by his presence and the comment that I didn't notice that my "man-dage" had suddenly become a pretty respectable size. I never did have the courage to actually LOOK at myself.. but I took a good feel through the fabric of my sweat pants.. and thought.. "hey, I'd do me!"  :Hi baby: 

I figure I could use some help in the "guy" department so I ask the boy, "How can I get girls to notice me?" He replies by stating, "We've got to change your image.. clean you up." I decide that I definately need to complete this "transformation" by getting a haircut! My hair at this point was a thick, wavy and halfway down my back. I ask the guy if he would cut my hair and he readily agreed. He put this "grease" like substance on my hair and then combed it through. As he combed.. first forward and then backward, my hair got smoother. He then cut my hair starting with giving me "bangs".

As he cut my bangs, I notice for the first time my reflection in the mirror. I didn't resemble myself at all.. but I had the prettiest light brown eyes.

I ended up with sort-of a "pageboy" haircut. The boy then offers me a small pill which I swallowed.. I now think it might have been ecstasy.

Now more at ease, I leave the bathroom with my preppy haircut, my impressive man parts and feeling pretty "cocky"! (cocky.. get it!)  ::D: 

I STRUT around the common area of the building. I walk past a cute girl that I had passed earlier, she looks at me and our eyes meet but she doesn't recognize me. 

People approach her asking if she's seen the "new" guy. I am now the talk of the school! She says yes and they say, "no, have you seen him lately!"

I go to the gym and people are in groups lined up in front of various gymnastic equipment. I get in line for the "vault" and try to "act natural".

Somehow I can hear the gym teacher saying to another teacher, "You have to see this!" I can't understand what all the fuss is about until I realize that I am hardly dressed for gym class! Unfortunately, though I changed into a boy PHYSICALLY.. I forgot to change my CLOTHES!! So basically I'm this "stud" of a guy dressed in a girl's sweater and sweat pants!  :Oops: 

Still the girls find me odd.. but cute.  :wink2: 

The dream starts to fade and I wake up. I try to write the experience down but all that is left on my pad are written on scraps of paper. It was then that I woke up "for real".. the first time had been a false awakening.

Well that was my "gender" switch.. I hope you enjoyed reading it as much I enjoyed "experiencing" it.  ::D:

----------


## Caradon

That was great Clairity, So funny! I can see how your member could just keep growing out of control like that. kind of typical for the dream world.

Congratulations on another set of wings!

----------


## The Cusp

That was like the Rocky Horror Picture Show.





> I am wearing sweat pants and suddenly a bulge appears! I think to myself WOW this is great!! But then, the bulge continues to GROW! 
> 
> Suddenly this is like a bad science experiment gone horribly wrong!! I grab my enlarging penis and "coconuts" through my pants and try to squeeze them back to a normal size but nothing is working!! How big was I going to get?!?! You want a visual.. picture a *baby elephant's trunk*!!! 
> 
> I start to freak out a little when the bathroom door opens and another male student walks in. He glances over at me clutching the front of my pants in a "death grip" and states something like, "dude.. you're the man! You must be killer with the ladies!!"



Bwahahahahaha!!!!  You the man, Clairity!

----------


## mark

Congrats!

ha ha that was a great read lol! 

I have got to try this task lol

----------


## Jamal

Always have fun reading your dreams clar!

----------


## Adam

Clairity, that's great!! I think I am going to find this task a little hard! I am going to attempt it tonight though, fingers crossed  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

Thanks guys!  I'm glad you liked it as it was one of the funniest lucids I've had in a long time!  ::D: 

You all really should try a gender change.. you never know what could happen!   :wink2:

----------


## Adam

We would try if we were as natural as you  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> We would try if we were as natural as you



Natural.. you can't mean "lucid dream" natural!  You.. sir.. are the natural there.  I can only wait til the weekend.. do wbtb.. and hope to WILD.

----------


## Adam

Meh, you are as natural a WILD as they come  :tongue2: 

Either way, I am proud you did this, I don't think I could  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> Meh, you are as natural a WILD as they come 
> 
> Either way, I am proud you did this, I don't think I could



Thanks Adam!  ::content:: 

Anyone who can get lucid and exert even a _little_ control can do a gender change. You just have to get lucid and sincerely try.  :smiley: 

I look forward to reading about your successful sex change!  ::D:

----------


## bro

Yay for sex changing...I did this, but not intentionally. It did induce a lucid dream however. I was in my room and noticed I had the "wong equipment" :0...scariest dream of my life (almost)  :wink2: ...Heh...though there are some things I'd like to try as a female  :Oops: . Sorry for spamming miss Clairity.

----------


## Adam

> Thanks Adam! 
> 
> Anyone who can get lucid and exert even a _little_ control can do a gender change. You just have to get lucid and sincerely try. 
> 
> I look forward to reading about your successful sex change!



Well I will be trying tonight for sure, I want to nail this because my name just doesn't look right all blue like it is  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> I was in my room and noticed I had the "wong equipment" :0...scariest dream of my life (almost) ...



I know deep down there was a part of you that kinda liked it!  ::D: 





> Well I will be trying tonight for sure, I want to nail this because my name just doesn't look right all blue like it is



You're right.. it does look strange not being orange.  :tongue2: 

Good luck.. I look forward to reading about your success!  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

I am in class. Someone walks in and sits briefly beside me.

I get up when class is over and notice that my purse is gone. I look around but it is nowhere. 

I go to the office and the principle says I really shouldn't discuss this since it's an ongoing case and pulls out a notebook. She says that another girl's purse was stolen and later she was found brutally attacked. I ask if they know who did it and she says, "no" but to be careful. I ask if I can keep the file and she says that she wasn't even supposed to tell me about it and takes it from me.

I tell her that EVERYTHING was in my purse.. my house and car keys, my phone, my billfold.. my *address book*!! She says that she's sorry and that she wishes me luck.

I walk the halls looking in classrooms knowing that my purse is gone and that I won't find it but I don't know what else to do.

I end up in the parking lot but I can't get into my car. I am walking the lot when a guy on a bike rides by and I notice that he has a purse similar in color to mine under his arm inside his open jacket. I stare obviously at him as he rides by and he circles, comes back and stops in front of me.

He appears to be a teenager. He is Asian, small, thin and wearing dark sunglasses that totally hide his eyes.

He gets off his bike and tells me to ride it. I ask him why would I want to do that and he replies, "cuz it would make me happy."

Suddenly I can see into his mind and I see him standing in a bedroom in his underwear. His legs and sides are covered in ugly bruises and cuts.  

A woman who I assume is his mother is kicking him in the legs as if punishing him.. she is also holding a small knife as if preparing to cut him.

My "vision" is abruptly stopped when a man walks up to us and asks if everything is ok. 

I start to respond that I'm fine when the teenager gets back on his bike and rides away.

The dream ends...

----------


## mark

strange dream....that vision about his beaten body sounds kind of upsetting lol...reckon it was him who stole your purse?

----------


## Caradon

Must have been the abuse that drove him to a life of crime.

----------


## Clairity

> strange dream....that vision about his beaten body sounds kind of upsetting lol...reckon it was him who stole your purse?



I believe so.. 





> Must have been the abuse that drove him to a life of crime.



That's what I'm thinking. Perhaps he was trying to feel successful at _something_.. or was getting back at his mom by stealing (something she would not approve of).  

Edit: Now that I think about it.. maybe his MOM was making him steal the purses!!

----------


## Clairity

I enter a house where they save/rescue dogs.. and I see all kinds of puppies!  ::smitten:: 

I see one puppy and its coat is so black that I can't even tell where his face begins.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/47/13...9026053437.jpg

I pick it up and cradle it in my arms.  ::content::  I ask a woman who's in the room what is this and she replies that it's a "lab" puppy.

I lovingly stroke his belly and coo, "You're going to be a big boy!"

Another woman enters the room and throws MAJOR attitude at me saying that she told me NOT to cradle the dogs!  ::nono:: 

I reply angrily, "FINE! I don't mean anything by it and you need to calm down!"  ::?: 

.. and then I abruptly woke up.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh oh oh awwwwwwwwww.  So cute  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I am back in high school and am to perform 2 dances for a program in my school gymnasium. We are broken up into teams (2 couples per team). 

My partner is Leonardo DiCaprio. http://www.zaksrealm.net/club/castin...doDiCaprio.jpg

Leo is running late and I start to get really concerned but he comes running in apologizing and I'm so relieved.

We are to do 2 dances (rhumba and waltz). I had brought only one dress and decide that I'd like another one for the waltz. A friend offers to drive us to my house.

I ask some girls to watch my purse and things while I go to get my dress. My friend asks me how are you going to ask some girls you don't know to watch your stuff?? But I felt I had no choice.

We drive to my house but it is my childhood home and I no longer live there. 

We're standing at the front door and decide to use the phone outside (?) but accidentally ring the bell. A woman comes to the door and we lie and say that we're here to take a census. (?)

Leo and I take off and leave our friend to fend for herself. We somehow get to my parent's new house and my dad is there. He doesn't approve of my dancing and we start to leave but then I show him my shoes and explain that I just want to get another dress.. that it's for school.

Leo states that we're too late already, to forget about the dress and that we need to get back to the gym as the program is about to start.

The gym is full of students and Leo and I take a spot on the floor and begin to practice.

No one knows that I have taken lessons for years. 

Our first dance is a rhumba and I feel nervous, shaky and stiff but we are still pretty impressive.

As I spin one last time, the dream fades


*COMMENTS:* I've actually been ballroom dancing for over 3 years and, for those who don't know what a rhumba looks like, I included some clips. The first clip reminds me of how the gym and dancers looked in my dream.. the others are simply beautiful examples of rhumba:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq31vz7eo7w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyvPYntKUrQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRmhSDVom9c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4ZBF16v-oc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fgo0sYZnb4

Also, it is true that people often ask those they don't know to watch their stuff while they go to the bathroom, etc. Which is crazy when you think about it.. because you really don't know if these people are any more trustworthy than those you're trying to protect your stuff from.  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

Loved the puppy dream.

Was Leo a good Dancer?

Yeah, it is crazy giving your stuff to a stranger. But I think, with most people it would be OK. Though, there are some people that would just take it regardless. It's better than just leaving it for anyone who comes by I guess.
At least you can pick the person, and try and get a sense of their character.

----------


## Sara

WOW, you dreamt about dancing with Leo??
I'm jealous!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Loved the puppy dream.



Thanks!  ::D: 





> Was Leo a good Dancer?



Yes.. yes he was.  :Hi baby: 





> Yeah, it is crazy giving your stuff to a stranger. But I think, with most people it would be OK. Though, there are some people that would just take it regardless. It's better than just leaving it for anyone who comes by I guess.
> At least you can pick the person, and try and get a sense of their character.



True.. plus the person you left your stuff with knows you probably got a good look at him or her and therefore may be less likely to take anything.  :tongue2: 





> WOW, you dreamt about dancing with Leo??
> I'm jealous!



Yep.. it was a very "pleasant" surprise.  :wink2:

----------


## The Cusp

I was watching your dance clips, and for some reason, that really suits you.  It just seems obvious.  Of course she's a ball room dancer!

----------


## Clairity

> I was watching your dance clips, and for some reason, that really suits you. It just seems obvious. Of course she's a ball room dancer!



Next to lucid dreaming.. my only other "passion" is ballroom dancing! It's a great compliment for you to say that it suits me. Thank you so much for that!  ::content::

----------


## Jamal

> I am back in high school and am to perform 2 dances for a program in my school gymnasium. We are broken up into teams (2 couples per team).



Interesting dream!!

----------


## Clairity

My husband traded me something (I can't remember what) for a watch that had a "floating" green speckled apple design in the dial. 

The watch had an extremely long strap but I really liked the watch.

When I examined it further, I saw that it was a "perpetual" watch that would tell the time and date for months/years to come.

*Comment: I tried to find a picture that "resembled" the watch I traded for and came up with the following:* 

http://paperrosesquilling.tripod.com...gallery/12.jpg

*Just replace the flowers with floating small green speckled apples (I know it sounds ugly but in my dream it was really quite pretty).*  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

My girlfriend and I are going to change clothes and then to meet her new boyfriend.

We get into an elevator and some people including a little girl of about 8 years old are already on it. 

We ride down one floor and a man gets on.

He starts to touch the little girl and I begin fighting with him trying to get him to stop. To my surprise NO ONE helps me! There are even men on the elevator and they all act like they don't see anything!

The man is trying to drag the little girl out of the elevator and I grab her other arm and we are in a vicious tug of war for her!

I "think" I wish I had mace and suddenly mace appears in my hand (this should have clued me that I was dreaming but it didn't). 

I drown his eyes in mace, yank the girl free and throw my body against his forcing him out of the elevator just as the doors close.

The dream then switches and I am outside with my friend and her new boyfriend. As she's introducing me to him, I realize that we once had a "thing". I try to remain cool and don't respond back to him when he tries to flirt with me behind her back.

The dream then starts to fade..

----------


## bro

> We ride down one floor and a man gets on.
> 
> He starts to touch the little girl and I begin fighting with him trying to get him to stop. To my surprise NO ONE helps me! There are even men on the elevator and they all act like they don't see anything!
> 
> The man is trying to drag the little girl out of the elevator and I grab her other arm and we are in a vicious tug of war for her!



Oh my, you were quite the heroine in that dream...the little girl portion sounded a bit disturbing. I've had similar dreams where godawful things along the same lines are happening and of course it's looked on as normal. Shame the mace appearing didn't get you lucid but eh, it happens. Yay for saving her and yay for pushing away the cheating DC..heh.

----------


## The Cusp

Good job keeping the world safe!

I'm thinking maybe you don't like your girlfriend's boyfriend?  Is the guy a creep or something?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Way to go, Clairity.  :boogie: 

Just for good measure, you should have given that guy a swift kick in the nutz, after macing him.  ::evil::

----------


## raklet

> Oh my, you were quite the heroine in that dream...the little girl portion sounded a bit disturbing. I've had similar dreams where godawful things along the same lines are happening and of course it's looked on as normal. Shame the mace appearing didn't get you lucid but eh, it happens. Yay for saving her and yay for pushing away the cheating DC..heh.



What's with our dreams trying to hurt little kids?  I had one where a mobster ran over a little girls head with the front tire of his car.  Nobody seemed upset about it but me.  

Good job on fending that guy off!

----------


## Moonbeam

> What's with our dreams trying to hurt little kids?



More coincidences.

OK, I'm probably annoying everybody by constantly pointing out dream-coincidences, but they seem to be happening more and more.

----------


## Caradon

> More coincidences.
> 
> OK, I'm probably annoying everybody by constantly pointing out dream-coincidences, but they seem to be happening more and more.



It's pretty cool actually! It's worth watching to see if it keeps up.

Yeah, good job taking care of  that guy Clairity. It's Cool How you just naturally summon what you need, even when your not Lucid.

----------


## mark

whey nice one clarity  :smiley:   I like the part were you spary it in his eyes and kick him out the lift  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------


## Jamal

Wow you destroyed him!! Good job! Too bad that didn't make you lucid... But your not one for DILD's eh?

----------


## Clairity

> Oh my, you were quite the heroine in that dream...the little girl portion sounded a bit disturbing. I've had similar dreams where godawful things along the same lines are happening and of course it's looked on as normal. Shame the mace appearing didn't get you lucid but eh, it happens. Yay for saving her and yay for pushing away the cheating DC..heh.



Yeah.. I can't believe that the mace appearing didn't clue me in.  ::roll:: 





> Good job keeping the world safe!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe you don't like your girlfriend's boyfriend? Is the guy a creep or something?



Actually, I'd never seen the girlfriend or her boyfriend before.. They were strictly "made up" dream characters.  :tongue2: 





> Way to go, Clairity. 
> 
> Just for good measure, you should have given that guy a swift kick in the nutz, after macing him.



If he hadn't gotten of the freakin' elevator that would have been my next move!  :tongue2: 





> What's with our dreams trying to hurt little kids? I had one where a mobster ran over a little girls head with the front tire of his car. Nobody seemed upset about it but me. 
> 
> Good job on fending that guy off!



OMG.. that poor little girl! What is it with our non-responsive DCs when people (especially little kids) are in trouble???  ::?: 





> More coincidences.
> 
> OK, I'm probably annoying everybody by constantly pointing out dream-coincidences, but they seem to be happening more and more.



Well how about some happy pleasant dream coincidences? 





> It's pretty cool actually! It's worth watching to see if it keeps up.
> 
> Yeah, good job taking care of that guy Clairity. It's Cool How you just naturally summon what you need, even when your not Lucid.



I actually think that was a first for me.. I don't recall ever summoning things before.. but I think I was just so desperate to help that little girl!





> whey nice one clarity  I like the part were you spary it in his eyes and kick him out the lift



YEEEEE...HAAAA!!  :Boxing: 





> Wow you destroyed him!! Good job! Too bad that didn't make you lucid... But your not one for DILD's eh?



Thanks! I really WISH I could DILD.. they just don't happen for me!  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

I am in a hotel room getting ready to go out. My female cousin and some others people are in the adjoining room. We had started to go to a "house party" but one of the guys stated that would be a bad idea so we decided to go to a club instead.

My cousin stated to pick out something "yellow" to wear as that would make us stand out in the crowd.

I walk to my closet and see that I have three yellow outfits to choose from.. a couple of dresses and a blouse.

I take out one of the dresses but when I put it on and look in the mirror.. it is no longer yellow.. but a plaid design. 

I take off that dress and pull out the 2nd yellow dress. I put it on and step in front of the mirror and see that it is darkly stained! As I stand there trying to figure out what the "growing" stain is.. to my horror I realize that it is blood! I'm still trying to figure out where it's coming from (because I know I'm not injured) when I realize that it is "period" blood and it is steadily covering every inch of my yellow dress.

I still can't seem to register what is happening when 2 men and a woman I've never seen before enter my room. The women comes into the bathroom with me and starts to change her clothes. She acts as though I'm not there.. conversing with the two men through the bathroom door. She finally finishes changing and they all leave.

Once they are gone.. I go back to the closet and get my remaining yellow item.. a blouse. I put it on just as my cousin comes in from the adjoining room. "Everyone is waiting on you!" she says. I tell her that I'm coming and ask if I should wear this yellow blouse or the plaid dress that still hangs in my closet. She replies, "I told you to wear yellow!"

I put on some blue slacks but can't find my socks! I locate them and put on my shoes and we head out the door as the dream fades..

----------


## Jamal

lol!! Weird!

----------


## innerspacecadet

> I really WISH I could DILD.. they just don't happen for me!



That's interesting...I'm a decent DILDer, but I wish I could WILD outside of those rare conditions where it only takes me 5 minutes to enter REM sleep.  I'd probably have to be very patient with myself, and wait for more than an hour after a typical wake-up time...which would require lots of concentration.  It's not easy to keep my mind active for an hour straight.  However, if I'm trying to induce any kind of lucid I can get, I may try to think of lucid dreaming whenever my mind is semi-active after having recently woken up, and obsessively thinking about lucids does seem to increase my chances of DILDing.

It always used to seem like my rare spontaneous WILDs were inherently more vivid and stable and with longer lucidity periods than my much more common DILDs.  But then I discovered the power of lucid goals to stablilize my DILDs.  As long as I have a lucid goal in mind, my DILDs are just as vivid and controllable as my WILDs...although when/if I accomplish the lucid goal I quickly forget I'm dreaming.  

I think WBTB's (be they deliberate or "get up to pee" things) help too, because the memory of having recently been in a different world (the waking world) tends to make me suspicious and help trigger DILDs.  They may be especially helpful later in the sleep cycle, because the last dream or two will typically be the most vivid, at least for me.

Even so, I still miss most of my dream signs in most of my dreams.  Lately I've been averaging roughly one DILD a week.  I could do much better in dream sign recognition.

----------


## mark

ha ha mad dream! it must have been totally freaky with the blood and random as owt when the lass came in and started changing infront of ya

----------


## Caradon

That's funny about the cloths changing on you. Isn't that so typical of dreams.

----------


## Clairity

> I think WBTB's (be they deliberate or "get up to pee" things) help too, because the memory of having recently been in a different world (the waking world) tends to make me suspicious and help trigger DILDs. They may be especially helpful later in the sleep cycle, because the last dream or two will typically be the most vivid, at least for me.
> 
> Even so, I still miss most of my dream signs in most of my dreams. Lately I've been averaging roughly one DILD a week. I could do much better in dream sign recognition.



That seems to be a HUGE problem for me.. my dream recall is sporadic at best during the work week and I simply do NOT recognize my dream signs (tho I know what they are).. nor do "out of the ordinary" things clue me in.  :Sad: 





> ha ha mad dream! it must have been totally freaky with the blood and random as owt when the lass came in and started changing infront of ya



LOL!! I was like "EXCUUUUSE ME.. OCUPADO!!"  ::?: 





> That's funny about the cloths changing on you. Isn't that so typical of dreams.



It was frustrating as hell.. I just can't believe I didn't realize I was dreaming!  ::roll::

----------


## bro

Ahhh Clairity...I have some similar dreams..obviously not the same problem (no, I assure you :p)...but a kind of anxiety nightmare...something bad happens at the last moment before a function or something important and you're in a panic...the socks...the blood...ahh!!! I feel your (dream) pain. 

I guess I could relate in that I've dreamed..of course I was absolutely naked suddenly..on in exceedingly tight white underwear...pants falling down, stumbling/clumsy...that kind of stuff..hehe.      I think it's a common theme :smiley:  ::shock::

----------


## Clairity

> I guess I could relate in that I've dreamed..of course I was absolutely naked suddenly..on in exceedingly tight white underwear...pants falling down, stumbling/clumsy...that kind of stuff..hehe. I think it's a common theme



Exceedingly tight white underwear?  ::huh:: 

Uhm.. ouchy.  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Yar..didn't make much sense..I was comparing your troubles in that dream to a self-concious moment I had in one of mine..involving me being in public..in tight underwear...heh, nevermind.

----------


## Clairity

*The Funeral:*

There is a funeral for my dad's friend and I was not invited. The funeral is in an auditorium.

There are three caskets.. a dad and two sons. For some reason I wondered if they died in a fire.

A priest comes up to me and asks where the funeral was. I told him that I would show him but we got lost at first.

We finally get to the auditorium but they stopped us at the door.

I tried to vouch for the priest saying that he was a real "reverend". 

The men at the door asked the priest if he knew the family and when he said, "yes".. they let him go in.

*Suicidal boy:*

A boy of about 12 years old decides to kill himself as he feels he has no friends.

He goes to a bridge that is over water and some other boys are in a row boat watching.

The boy steps over the bridge's railing and stares down into the water below.

He then raises his hands and jumps.

The water is too shallow and I fear that he might have broken his neck when the dive turns into a horrendous belly flop.

He surfaces and swims over to the boat. The three boys in the boat were so relieved that he was alive.

One said that he had a present for him and jumps into the water beside him.

As they stand in the water facing each other, he hands him a box and when the boy opens it.. it holds a signed soccer ball. 
(The other boys had played soccer without him earlier that day.)

The boy is so touched that he grabs his new friend's face with both hands and kisses him on the lips.

The boy from the boat is so surprised/shocked that he doesn't react/pull away.

The dream ends..

----------


## bro

Yay, good to see some more dreams

That first one does not sound all that fun...awful..a father and children..strange how you speculated they died in a fire..ideas come in dreams out of nowhere it seems..

The suicide dream was touching.. (Strangely enough I had one that began rather similarly). Anyway, at first I thought I was going to go to sleep sad after reading the way it began but the ending was wonderful...(though a bellyflop from so high? that would be one bad redmark on his stomach ::shock:: ). The spontaneity of the present giving and the resolution right there in the water of the boy knowing that he is loved...sounds like it could be a short movie of sorts..  

Sorry your having troubles recognizing your dream signs...i'm sure it will rebound soon..

----------


## mark

yeah like bro says its good to see some more dreams  :smiley:  

shame though sounds like it was quite a distressing night  ::?:  first a funeral then a suicide attempt....not nice

----------


## The Cusp

> The water is too shallow and I fear that he might have broken his neck when the dive turns into a horrendous belly flop.



Wasn't that the whole point?





> The boy is so touched that he grabs his new friend's face with both hands and kisses him on the lips.



That's not going to help his popularity any... ::?:

----------


## bro

> That's not going to help his popularity any...



Hehehe...I agree, but it was such a nice little dream, It was easy while reading (for me) to let the lip kissing go like water under the bridge. :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> Sorry your having troubles recognizing your dream signs...i'm sure it will rebound soon..



Thanks.. I hope so!





> yeah like bro says its good to see some more dreams  
> 
> shame though sounds like it was quite a distressing night  first a funeral then a suicide attempt....not nice



Yep.. but the last dream ended sweetly.





> Wasn't that the whole point?



True.. but I still didn't want to witness his death.





> That's not going to help his popularity any...



Again true.. but the dream ended with the image of the boy blissfully happy.. and I decided not to think past that point.





> Hehehe...I agree, but it was such a nice little dream, It was easy while reading (for me) to let the lip kissing go like water under the bridge.



Me too bro.  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

*Parking Lot Slots:*

I find myself driving in a parking garage trying to find a place to park.

http://static.flickr.com/70/181603922_7281860059_m.jpg

I pull into a spot and notice a slot machine outside my driver's side window.

http://www.cadillacjack.com/images/g...ale_screen.jpg

It takes quarters (the max amount being 75 cents). I put in 75 cents and win 75 DOLLARS!! The bills come out in one long stream connected end to end. I want to play again but the machine only allows one win per person. 

I backed out of the spot and drove a little further til I saw another slot machine.

As I'm sitting there digging around in my purse for more quarters, two men and a woman walk up to my car. I know instantly that they plan to rob me.

I stall them saying that I can't find the correct change for this new machine and if they wait.. I can play again and win more money for them.

A cop drives into the parking garage and the two men argue about whether they should stick around or leave. They then decide to go back to their car and take off.

*Dog Kennels:*

I am putting my four dogs up for the night in their respective kennels. 

Bishop suddenly seems too big for his kennel and can't stretch out fully anymore. I turn to my husband and say we have to buy a bigger kennel tomorrow.

I notice that the floors of the kennels are bare and look hard and cold. I put old towels and blankets in them. I was going to add another towel to my 17 year old's kennel but saw that she was sleeping peacefully and decided not to wake her.

*Hack job:*

I know that my mom is cooking breakfast but I'd rather sleep. I finally decide I'd better get up and I get out of bed and go into the bathroom to wash up and change clothes.

My mom comes into the bathroom and compliments me on my shirt.

she then walks behind me and suddenly cuts a chunk off the bottom of my hair!

http://static.flickr.com/6/8445842_45f8c14a9e_m.jpg

I grab my head and yell, "What are you doing!!"

She calmly replies, "You needed a haircut." and walks out of the room.

----------


## bro

That parking garage dream had me laughing at first with the slot machine, if only they all had that and let you win so quickly. I'll have to pay that garage a visit. :tongue2:  Anyway, It's no surprise that then the robbers came along ...there've been many an incident in those types of places and actually If I ever wind up in a garage liek you described, (IRL or dream) I actually get a bit edgy..

The second dream seemed rather tame and toned down..like an everyday happening..it was dreamy-sweet of you to get soft blankets and then not wake the 17 year old out of deep sleep.

"Hack Job", I don't know what to say except, what's the rush, stay in bed, dream within the dream some more...that dream-breakfast will be waiting in your next lucid. :tongue2:  (something i've yet to try). I have to admit, I did laugh at the last sentance or two...very spontaneous of your mother, hehe.

----------


## Clairity

> That parking garage dream had me laughing at first with the slot machine, if only they all had that and let you win so quickly. I'll have to pay that garage a visit. Anyway, It's no surprise that then the robbers came along ...there've been many an incident in those types of places and actually If I ever wind up in a garage liek you described, (IRL or dream) I actually get a bit edgy..



I wouldn't be surprised if Las Vegas had slot machines in the parking garages (they certainly have them everywhere else)! When it's late and dark.. I try not to go through parking garages by myself (it's definately not safe).





> "Hack Job", I don't know what to say except, what's the rush, stay in bed, dream within the dream some more...that dream-breakfast will be waiting in your next lucid. (something i've yet to try). I have to admit, I did laugh at the last sentance or two...very spontaneous of your mother, hehe.



Unfortunately I didn't realize I was dreaming and my mom believes "you don't get up.. you don't eat" (at least not what she cooked).

It's scarey but I could see my mom actually doing that.

----------


## Clairity

*Barbecue:*

I met with an attorney to discuss a man who had killed my bull, put it on a spit and cooked it. 
It resembled the picture below only I saw the whole bull's head and body:

http://static.flickr.com/41/98898197_240b55bd38_m.jpg

I can't remember anymore about this dream.  :tongue2: 

*Tested in more ways than one:*

I am in a yellow formal gown and am walking through a University campus on my way to class.

I sit down in class and the professor gives us two questions to answer. To my horror, I realize not only do I not know the answers.. I can't even recall the questions!

She states that the answers can be found in various books and/or files in the room. I get up and go through the motions of hunting for the answers along with the rest of the class but I am totally clueless. 

I see where a male classmate has found the answers and I seriously debate about copying from him but decide against it.

Another student starts to tell a story about her illness. She suddenly sits forward in her chair and says, "It's happening again.. I'm having a stroke!" I look at her and see that her neck is tight and swollen. She can hardly breath!

I run to her and simply hold her head straight up and in place with my hands.

People start yelling at me to not touch her but I reply that this will help her breathe.. and it does.

The professor is so impressed.. she doesn't even ask me for the answers.. she just gives me my class "diploma".

*Alien Attack:*

Outside a man and his partner (policemen?) have survived an alien attack. The buildings are destroyed and only rubble remains.

They are surveying the damage and walking back to their hover crafts ( http://www.hovpod.com/technical/imag...ntSideView.JPG ).

Laser blasts ring out and the man takes cover but his partner is hit while starting his craft.

The lower part of his partner's body is literally melted into the craft by the blast and the craft takes off with the dying man aboard.

All the man can do is chase helplessly after it on foot as his own craft was just destroyed in the attack.

----------


## mark

> *Barbecue:*



dam that pic does not look nice  ::?: 

 



> *Tested in more ways than one:*





 :boogie:  clarity the hero!  :tongue2:  

I liked this dream thought it was funny with the usual dream panic and it was cool how you saved that girls life
 




> *Alien Attack:*





 ::?:  poor bloke lol sounds like it was a nasty sight he he loved the dream though.

----------


## bro

I agree...not appetizing  :tongue2: 

I've had those class/school drems many a time..not knowing the answers (or the questions) is a dreadful feeling...Like Mark said, A hero (ine)..and a good samaritan...ah and it payed off with a diploma! ::D: 

I don't like the sound of being melted onto any sort of vehicle..poor guy..and even worse, the other guy trapped behind with lasers firing at him ::shock:: .

----------


## Clairity

Well I did the basic task and my feelings are kinda mixed. I'm thrilled as it's my first lucid since before the Thanksgiving/Christmas/New Year's holidays but sad as I had a FA when I thought I was writing it all down and forgot some of the most important details.  ::?: 

Anyhoo, I got up at 3:30 am, went to the restroom and then to the couch to WILD.

After some suggestions/affirmations, I felt the familiar "shift" and knew I was lucid. I stood up, walked to the front door, opened it and walked thru.

I jumped up into the sky and flew for a while looking for people. I flew over fields until I saw an outdoor concert being held around a huge outdoor swimming pool. I landed without much fanfare on the outskirts of the venue and saw 5 guys go into a small building. I decided that I would follow them and ask them what my New Year's resolution should be.

Once I entered the building I saw that it was actually the men's restroom.  :tongue2: 

The guys were all over 40 except for one who looked to be in his late teens/early 20s. They all stared at me like I was crazy which didn't faze me in the slightest.

I walked until I stood in front of them and said, "Tell me what my New Year's resolution should be."

They stood silently for a moment, then looked at each other and burst out laughing! "Why should we know what your resolution should be?!" one of the older men asked. 

(Great.. I had to have logical DCs!  ::roll:: )

"Because this is my dream!" I replied. They again laughed at me but I noticed that the younger one wasn't laughing as hard as the others anymore.

I'll prove I'm dreaming" I said, "I'll float around this room". With that I leaned back thinking I would float on my back but only the top part of me floated and my feet drug along the floor.  :Oops: 

Well they just about died laughing then.. all except the younger one.

I knew then that I had to try again and this time I successfully floated on my back up towards the ceiling and then I did a really pretty slow backflip.

I gently touched down and the looks on their faces were priceless! I asked again, "What should my New Year's resolution be?" but no one could give me an answer.

They all then went outside as the concert was starting. I stood for a second wondering what I should do before following them outside. I no longer saw the older 4 men but the younger one was outside the restroom waiting for me.

A beautiful slow song that I recognized softly began to play and it increased in volume until it filled the night air.

He slowly walked over to me and I instinctively moved into his arms. Without a word we held each other and swayed dancing rhythmically to the music. For the duration of that song.. there was no one but us.

The song ended and he let me go and backed away from me. 

I gazed at him for a second, then turned and flew straight up into the air and then over the outdoor pool and concert stage. I looked down at all the people as I flew over and suddenly I wanted to see him again.

I turned back and flew to where we'd danced but he was gone.  :Sad: 

I thought the dream had ended and I that I was writing down everything.. including the song that we'd danced to but I kept going through my notes and I couldn't find it. I picked up pad after pad and turned page after page but couldn't find my notes about this dream!?! Then I woke up for real!!! I am sooo angry that I lost the name of that song due to a FA.  :Bang head: 

But at least I completed the basic task.. I did ask.. I just didn't get an answer.

----------


## SadieM

that stinks... lulz.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations Clairity! That was a great dream. Good to see some more dreams in here. I've missed seeing you in this part of the forum.

I see I missed a couple entrys!

----------


## Sara

Wow, what a romantic dream, Clairity!
I love how you described the song filling the air and dancing with that man!

And I was really laughing at the part about your logical DCs and the floating in the restroom. Haha, I can imagine the looks on their faces when you succeeeded to float must have been priceless  ::D: 

Great dream Clairity! I hope for many more lucids for you this year!

----------


## mark

hey nice one clarity!! its nice to see your back here, I have missed your dreams ::D: 

I like the way you proved it was a dream to the DCs I can just picture the look on their face ha ha.

That dancing part was lovely, I really like dreams like that they leave the best feelings in their place

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Awww. That _was_ a nice dream, Clairity.  :smiley: 

And I will never get tired of seeing the look on DC's faces when they are being assholes to you and then you suddenly show them you have superpowers. Haha. Priceless.  ::content::

----------


## Clairity

I really appreciate the comments everyone! Lately it's all I can do to record my dreams in my journal let alone transfer them here.. but I will "try" to do better.  :wink2: 

It's nice to know that others can share the emotions that I felt during my dreams.. thanks for letting me know.  ::content::

----------


## The Cusp

Just once, I'd like to see some DCs be cooperative and give a straight answer, but noOOOooo...  I thought for sure that shy guy was going to answer your question.

----------


## Caradon

> I really appreciate the comments everyone! Lately it's all I can do to record my dreams in my journal let alone transfer them here.. but I will "try" to do better.



I wouldn't want to write them twice either. I just take notes during the night.
Then write the good ones on the computer. And the rest in my paper journal.
Sometimes I don't even write all of them. just the ones I like best.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Just once, I'd like to see some DCs be cooperative and give a straight answer, but noOOOooo...



 
Even Clairity's DC's are obstinate!  ::?:  

The dream was nice tho. :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I find myself standing in a barren sterile hospital room..

It is a private room and there are 5 or 6 people standing around a single bed.

I look over and there is a teenage boy laying under a white sheet. He is pale and gaunt and I can tell he doesn't have much life left.

Someone asks if anyone has anything they'd like to say. I see eyes dart uncomfortably around the room and no one even attempts to make a sound.

I somehow know to reach into my pocket and I pull out a poem. I walk towards the bed, glance shyly at the boy laying there and begin to read.

It is a beautiful poem about death and rebirth and I read softly..slowly.. letting each stanza sink in.

A woman tries to hush me as tho my words will upset the boy but he weakly raises his hand signaling that I be allowed to finish.

As I read the final word, I am overcome with emotion and I look up to see that the boy has somehow gotten out of bed and made it over to stand in front of me. He reaches for me and hugs me in a tight embrace. We cling to each other as people file past and out of the room.

I am the last to leave him.

----------


## Caradon

Pretty emotional dream! Do you know someone who has been sick lately? Or was that a completely random dream?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

That _was_ emotional!  ::cry:: 

That's our Clairity, though; spreading the warmth wherever she goes.  ::content::

----------


## Clairity

> Pretty emotional dream! Do you know someone who has been sick lately? Or was that a completely random dream?



Nope.. luckily it was just random.  :smiley: 





> That _was_ emotional! 
> 
> That's our Clairity, though; spreading the warmth wherever she goes.



Awww thanks.. I try.  :wink2:

----------


## Pancaka

Oh my god. I've only read this page, but it's so good. So I got Caradon's, which are pure awesome, Abra's, which are pure zen, and now Clairity's which are pure emotion...now I just need some hookers and blackjack and we could call this a party (lol Futurama reference). Just kidding. Wow Claire, you're like a super hero. I hope I see you guys in a lucid and we go on adventures. Caradon will be a bear...or a ninja...or BOTH (genius)! Oneironaut can be Spawn or a Saiyan of course and he can carry Moonbeam (cute little koala) on his back and you can be a super heroine! That'd be awesome. I'm gonna try for that next time I get lucid. And hey, Darth Maul can come along (best dream EVAH!)!  ::banana:: 

edit x
Oh and if you guys could PM me your DJ's that would be awesome! Thanks.

----------


## Clairity

LOL!  I'm glad you like my journal Shinjiro-yan and I'll gladly be a super heroine in your lucid dream.. just make sure that you post all about it!  :wink2: 

I'll definately have to check out your dream journal as well.  

I'm not sure what you mean by PMing you our DJs.. do you mean PM you the link?

----------


## Pancaka

> just make sure that you post all about it!



 Oh I will!





> I'll definately have to check out your dream journal as well.



 well it doesnt have many lucids or newer dreams, but I posted my favorite non lucids from my journal and the lucids I've had so far (excluding the ones that lasted 5 seconds). I am getting more into it and getting lucid more often so hopefully I will have more success soon.





> I'm not sure what you mean by PMing you our DJs.. do you mean PM you the link?



 Exactly. That'd be great. I could use a good read before bed to get me in LD'ing mode.

----------


## Clairity

> Exactly. That'd be great. I could use a good read before bed to get me in LD'ing mode.



I just PM'd you the link to my DJ.  :smiley:

----------


## jsrnash12

Yea, your explinations and dream control are great.  I really enjoy reading them.  Thank You  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Well thank _you_ for taking the time to read my journal!  :smiley:

----------


## mark

hey clarity 

hows it going?

you not had any dreams latley? I miss reading them  ::morecrying:: .... :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Awww.. that's so nice to read! I've been really sick the last 10 days or so (bronchitis) and my recall had gone to crap even before I'd gotten sick.  :Sad: 

I plan on getting back into the swing of things as soon as I can.

It's really good to know that you missed me.. thanks!  ::smitten::

----------


## Caradon

Sorry to hear you have been sick! hope you feel better! Good luck on getting things going again. I look forward to seeing more as well.

----------


## mark

> Awww.. that's so nice to read! I've been really sick the last 10 days or so (bronchitis) and my recall had gone to crap even before I'd gotten sick. 
> 
> I plan on getting back into the swing of things as soon as I can.
> 
> It's really good to know that you missed me.. thanks!



 
Ah Bronchitis! that is really really bad! I bet your getting seriously pissed at coughing lol. I am not surprised it is affecting your slep, you must be so tired. I had it once but only mildley and that was bad enough....but then again you know what they say about men and illness ha ha  ::lol:: 

I hope things get better for ya  :smiley:

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I hope you get well soon and get your recall back  as well!  ::hug::  even though this isn't the hug thread!  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Thanks so much guys! I am feeling better and actually went back to work today. I'm just a bit tired and a tad nauseous from the meds but it's nothing I can't handle.  :wink2: 

I shall return!!  ::hug::

----------


## slakajuster

> Thanks Cardon! I just felt that my non-lucid dreams wouldn't interest anyone but me and the lucid ones I'd had since I joined this forum I had already made posts about.
> 
> Anyhoo, here is a *NON-lucid* dream I had:
> 
> I was running outside and kids were some where else being tortured by evil men.
> 
> I get to the outside of a house when a man threw what appeared to be something wrapped in a round cloth package at me and the man with me. 
> 
> I sidestepped the rolling package/bomb and laughed when it didn't go off.
> ...




wow... deffinetly some of your darker dreams... very disturbing yet very intresting. but then again i wasnt there when the dark spirit attacked you lol. thanks for shareing ^^

----------


## slakajuster

> My girlfriend and I are going to change clothes and then to meet her new boyfriend.
> 
> We get into an elevator and some people including a little girl of about 8 years old are already on it. 
> 
> 
> 
> We ride down one floor and a man gets on.
> 
> He starts to touch the little girl and I begin fighting with him trying to get him to stop. To my surprise NO ONE helps me! There are even men on the elevator and they all act like they don't see anything!
> ...



 wow... sounds harsh. i have just recently had a lucid dream only my 3rd ever... and its been a long time. but it has also been a very long time sence i dreamed period so this morning at first i was dissapointed for not lucid dreaming but im looking on the upside that im dreaming much more often now at all.  :tongue2:   but anyway i had a dream last night that i was in school across from a girl i like alot and my really good friend. and they start argueing about somehting very silly. but then out of nowhere he DECKS HER! so like they get in a huge fistfight and i start yelling ats him and try'd to get him off her and then he started yelling at me and said "i fight paper bag style *****" this most deffiently should have occured to me as a dream but because of my noobish experience i thought it was all real. and then the entire class started yelling at me. as if for yelling at him for hitting a girl i was being insensitive of sorts. hell even she hated me all of a sudden for helping her. .. very weird. and later i fought her ex boyfriend and woke up. i just thought it was sort of similar to noone careing. also ive been recording my dreams verbally, i mean my mp3 has a mic and recording abilitys and i just wake up and recall my dreams into it ande save the media file. should i just put links on here to many media files to replace my dream journal? have you heard of anyone doing this?   thx for any insight clarity. we love you.    * edit   - BTW editing to say sorry for grammer again.  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> wow... deffinetly some of your darker dreams... very disturbing yet very intresting. but then again i wasnt there when the dark spirit attacked you lol. thanks for shareing ^^



Yeah.. it was a pretty intense dream!





> wow... sounds harsh. i have just recently had a lucid dream only my 3rd ever... and its been a long time. but it has also been a very long time sence i dreamed period so this morning at first i was dissapointed for not lucid dreaming but im looking on the upside that im dreaming much more often now at all.  but anyway i had a dream last night that i was in school across from a girl i like alot and my really good friend. and they start argueing about somehting very silly. but then out of nowhere he DECKS HER! so like they get in a huge fistfight and i start yelling ats him and try'd to get him off her and then he started yelling at me and said "i fight paper bag style *****" this most deffiently should have occured to me as a dream but because of my noobish experience i thought it was all real. and then the entire class started yelling at me. as if for yelling at him for hitting a girl i was being insensitive of sorts. hell even she hated me all of a sudden for helping her. .. very weird. and later i fought her ex boyfriend and woke up. i just thought it was sort of similar to noone careing.



Well according to my dream journal:

*Fighting:*
To dream that you participate in a physical fight, signifies that you will be threatened by someone about something related to your status or finances. If you saw others fighting in your dream, you are unwilling to admit your own problems and turmoil. You need to take more responsibility for solving your own problems in real life. Also see "arguing." 

*Arguing / Arguments*
To dream that you get into an argument suggests that you will have unpleasant encounters with social rivals. To see other people arguing means you are wasting your time and money in a real-life situation. It can also be a sign that others are gossiping about you. If you dream that your boyfriend is fighting with someone other than you, it can be a sign that he is unworthy of your affections. 

*Yelling*
To hear other people yelling in a dream, foretells that you will hear distressing news. However, if you dream of yelling yourself, it is a lucky omen for all that concerns you closely





> also ive been recording my dreams verbally, i mean my mp3 has a mic and recording abilitys and i just wake up and recall my dreams into it ande save the media file. should i just put links on here to many media files to replace my dream journal? have you heard of anyone doing this? thx for any insight clarity. we love you. * edit - BTW editing to say sorry for grammer again.



I know that there have been members who have put recordings in their DJs .. here's one: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...hog#post665514

I love you too!  ::D:

----------


## DreamVortex

::holycrap:: These dreams are interesting..... i wish i could have as many LDs as you.

----------


## Clairity

> These dreams are interesting..... i wish i could have as many LDs as you.



You will.. you have to remember that I've been WILDing since 1998.  :wink2:

----------


## slakajuster

> Yeah.. it was a pretty intense dream!
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to my dream journal:
> 
> *Fighting:*
> To dream that you participate in a physical fight, signifies that you will be threatened by someone about something related to your status or finances. If you saw others fighting in your dream, you are unwilling to admit your own problems and turmoil. You need to take more responsibility for solving your own problems in real life. Also see "arguing." 
> 
> ...




 somehow what you say and adivise is always accurate  :smiley:  ive been procrastinating harshly latley job wise. and i deffinetly need to step things up at school.  and its funny about the social thing. things havnt been going well lately. i dont really have a social life per say.. as i care not what people think. but i think my lack of social engagement.. and the unstableness of the few moments i have socialy has given me some bad vibrations. and ive been deffinetly denieing to myself the urgency of my grades lol. thanks for the insight some action will deffinetly be taken ^^ and thx for the journal reference. i think im going to use one of photobuckets programs to put my dream recals to some cool pics and post them as vids.  ::D:  thx again. nice dreams!!! ^^

----------


## Clairity

slakajuster, I'm glad I could help and that I spurred you to action!  :smiley:

----------


## slakajuster

> slakajuster, I'm glad I could help and that I spurred you to action!




 :smiley:

----------


## Pancaka

COME BACK CLAIR! COME BAHAHAAAAAAK!  ::damnit::  I miss readin ur dreams *sniffle*

<a href="http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y31/Fredcat/Cats%2004/?action=view&current=Cats-CatHoldingCatIMissYou.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y31/Fredcat/Cats%2004/Cats-CatHoldingCatIMissYou.jpg" border="0" alt="Cats - Cat Holding Cat, I Miss You"></a>

----------


## Clairity

> COME BACK CLAIR! COME BAHAHAAAAAAK!  I miss readin ur dreams *sniffle*



Awww.. you are soo sweet!  ::smitten::  I'm sorry I've gotten rather lazy about recording my dreams and haven't even been able to attempt to WILD lately. I've just had a lot on my mind and now with the staff losses and such..

I'll try and post at least a dream or two before the weekend is over.  ::hug::

----------


## Clairity

After almost 2 months of not so great lucids/recall, I finally had one of the most memorable lucids of my life.. below are the recollections of my lucid dream:

I realized that I was lucid but I couldn't see. It was like there was a heavy thick fog in front of my eyes. I reached up to rub my eyes and felt my glasses (which I never wear in my LDs). I take them off and my vision clears for a couple of seconds but then the fog rolls in again. I reach up and again remove my glasses and my vision clears again.. only temporarily. I start to get agitated thinking this was going to be how my dream would play out but I reminded myself to remain calm. I stated, "Clarity NOW!" but my vision didn't clear.

All of a sudden, my vision became crystal clear.. I recall trying to feel for things but I can't remember if that was the reason for the vividness I now experienced.

Now that my vision was clear I realized that I was a young man in this lucid but that fact didn't faze me at all. I also remembered the task of the month and that I had already planned on doing the advanced task of bringing something inanimate to life.

I see that I am in a small town and that there is a small house in front of me and decide that there may be something inside that I can use. I walk through the front door and am standing in the living room. I see people (mother/father/children) frozen in time sitting on the couch.. even the tv was still. I don't know why I didn't bring them to life but it never even crossed my mind to disturb this scene. I backed out of the room and went back through the front door.

I notice a small weather beaten cat statue curled up on the porch 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q.../la80143Mt.jpg

and decided that it would be the perfect thing to bring back to life.

I kneel down and stroke it saying "live" and I feel it become real.. fur instead of clay.. breathing. But sadly I also realized that, even tho it was now real, it was sickly, old and beaten down in life as it had been in clay.

I immediately felt sorry for it and decided that being alive wasn't enough.. that I had to "heal" it. I put my hands again on its patchy fur and said lovingly yet firmly, "Heal!". The cat took a deep breath, I felt it relax under my hands and I could tell that it felt "better". It stood up and scampered off the porch.

I walked off the porch and down the street. I saw another old cat and decided to heal it as well but it had other ideas. It took off and I ran after it. I cornered it in an open garage that belonged to the local mechanic. I slowly reached out and ran my hands over its fur soothing it while quietly saying "heal". Its heart stopped racing and it too grew young and healthy again.

As I watched it run away, I notice a teenage boy and his father watching me. The garage was at the bottom of a grassy hill and I don't know how word spread but as I looked up from the open garage door.. I see people coming with their pets. Some were walking them.. others were being carried by their owners.

My spirit willed them to "hurry" because I wasn't sure how long my lucid dream would last. As they began to file past me, I yelled for the last few stragglers to hurry.. to run.. to get here as quickly as they could.

When all had entered and had taken a seat on the garage floor (about 30 or so), I told them that I didn't know how much time I had and that I would need their help.. their energy.. their love to heal all the pets in the room.

I asked them to touch their pets and to say/pray the word "heal" with me and to believe it to be so.

I thought that I would stand in front of the crowd and merely throw my healing energy but I found myself drawn to try to physically touch as many animals as possible before the dream ended.

I healed each animal laying my hands alongside their owners.. animals that could barely move began to jump in their owner's arms. The most memorable healing being that of a dog with glaucoma who's milky eyes ( http://farm1.static.flickr.com/3/5969571_5e094623f7.jpg ) slowly turned their normal color again.

When all had been healed and the garage empty except for the man and his son (who I by now had figured out were the owners), I sat with my back against the garage wall and took out my pen and notebook. I explained to them that I was dreaming and that if I didn't write this all down I would surely forget alot (if not all) of the details.

The man thought it strange.. but his son (who I gathered was kind of lazy) simply said, "Hey! He healed my bike!" and spun the back wheel while we all laughed. And while laughing.. I felt the dream end..

Once awake I went over the dream in my head realizing that I've rarely had a more satisfying dream.. lucid or otherwise. I could still feel the various textures of the animal's fur, the look of gratefulness in the eyes of the pets and their owners and I could still feel the warmth of the love in that garage.

I thank the angels of pure white light for this dream.

Happy Easter.

----------


## Kiza

Wow, Clairity, that last lucid must have been so good. I'm impressed, you just spent the whole dream healing animals. You deserve a clap.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Clairity

Thanks Kiza! Aside from healing myself.. I've never had a more satisfying lucid dream.  ::content::

----------


## Burns

I agree, you deserve LD of the Year award for healing all those animals! What a cool LD! Congrats to breaking the dry spell!! :bravo:

----------


## Clairity

Thanks Burnsy.. it was definately worth the wait!  :wink2:

----------


## Caradon

Wow, awesome dream Clairity! Being an animal lover myself.(Even though they always attack me in my dreams lol.) I can just imagine how that must have felt for you. 

Welcome back to Lucidity!  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> Wow, awesome dream Clairity! Being an animal lover myself.(Even though they always attack me in my dreams lol.) I can just imagine how that must have felt for you. 
> 
> Welcome back to Lucidity!



Thanks Caradon.. it is SO great to be back!  ::D:

----------


## Illousion

You make me jealous! Wish i could have such great dreams. :/

----------


## Clairity

Thanks.. and I have every faith that one day you will!  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

I have had non-lucid dreams these last couple of days that ended up being fragments due to my dog barking or my husband moving or my alarm jarring me awake.

But I am noticing a definate dream sign for me which is "saving" people, animals, etc.. I seem to be the "champion of the underdog".  ::D: 

*The Kitchen Cabinets Dream:*

I can't recall alot of this dream but I do remember the last few minutes. I am with three other people.. two of whom are an elderly married couple. 

We are being pursued by armed men who are intent on killing us for some reason I can't recall. We run into a hotel kitchen knowing that our pursuers aren't far behind us.

The elderly couple can't go much further. The older man has the beginnings of altzheimers and is starting to get agitated. The other man with us runs out and leaves us to save ourselves.

I look around for someplace to hide and notice the cabinets under the kitchen sink. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...HotelKitch.jpg 

I had often thought that that's where I would hide if someone were to break into my house (either the kitchen or the bathroom cabinets).

I open the doors and realize that altho there are no walls between two of the cabinets.. if I totally empty out all the cabinets, there is nowhere to put what came out of them thus giving away our location.

I make the decision to put the elderly couple in the cabinets and then try to block them from view with pots and pans. 

I help them both in but the elderly man is resisting. He starts to protest loudly that he wants out and I see his wife trying to shush him.. to comfort him into being quiet.

I know I don't have much time and as I ponder what to do.. I hear the elevator "bell" and know that they are down the hall.. searching 

I open the cabinet door and tell the woman.. that they're here.. that she MUST keep her husband quiet. I see her eyes widen in terror as she grabs her husband's head and covers his mouth with her hand.

Suddenly I spy a ketchup bottle on the counter and an idea springs to my mind.. an idea that will hopefully save me and also the hidden couple.

I grab the bottle and squirt my chest and face with ketchup and lay myself face down on the floor blocking the cabinets with my body as the armed men enter the kitchen.

I have never felt such fear. I purposely lay down with my face towards the cabinet doors so that they wouldn't see my chest rising as my heart pounded through it. I needed to breath but was terrified to do so. Take short breaths.. shallow breaths.. act dead.. what if they turn me over?!.. please don't turn me over!!.. what if they SHOOT me to confirm I'm dead!! OMG!!.. what if they can hear my heart!! What if they can see me shaking?!?

I can hear the old man softly protesting through his wife's hand and I scream silently "SHUT THE F*CK UP!!"

I can hear footsteps coming towards me and then stop. I feel a boot push at me.. and then kick me.. hard. The sharpness/unexpectedness of the kick almost caused me to cry out but I caught myself and continued to act "dead".

I hear the sound a revolver makes when one is preparing to fire and my mind screams!

Just then, a shout rang out from outside the kitchen.. they had found the guy who had run out on us! And just as quickly as they had entered the kitchen, the armed men left it going out the oposite door that they had come in through.

I lay there for just a split second debating if I should get up now or wait in case they were to come right back in. Plus I couldn't see if there might be someone in the doorway who could still see me. 

A muffled sound from the cabinets made up my mind for me. I sprang up.. opened the cupboard door and quietly placed the pots/pans blocking the couple on the counter. I reached in and helped the woman out and then we both reached in and grabbed her husband.

Without a word.. we all ran through the doors towards the elevators. I frantically pushed on the up button and the doors opened immediately! 

Just as we were safely inside..

my husband turned in his sleep, bumping into me and jarring me awake!

----------


## Sanquis

> But I am noticing a definate dream sign for me which is "saving" people, animals, etc.. I seem to be the "champion of the underdog".



SUPER CLAIRITY TO THE RESCUEEEE! xD





> Suddenly I spy a ketchup bottle on the counter and an idea springs to my mind.. an idea that will hopefully save me and also the hidden couple.
> 
> I grab the bottle and squirt my chest and face with ketchup and lay myself face down on the floor blocking the cabinets with my body as the armed men enter the kitchen.



Hahahahahahahaha. Clairity covering herself in ketchup... didn't your Mom tell you it doesn't look ANYTHING like blood? =P





> I can hear the old man softly protesting through his wife's hand and I scream silently "SHUT THE F*CK UP!!"



Screaming silently? Well at least cussing gets to the elderly to be quiet!  :smiley: 

Nice dream. Its like a comedy gone wrong =P

Oh and the 3rd dude who ran away is a moron. He should have stayed and done something more DC-like. Like perhaps attacking your pursuers with pots and pans XD

----------


## Clairity

> SUPER CLAIRITY TO THE RESCUEEEE! xD



Yeah.. I try!  :smiley: 





> Hahahahahahahaha. Clairity covering herself in ketchup... didn't your Mom tell you it doesn't look ANYTHING like blood? =P



In the dream world it looked real enough!  ::shock:: 





> Screaming silently? Well at least cussing gets to the elderly to be quiet!



I did what I could at the time!





> Nice dream. Its like a comedy gone wrong =P



You found this dream to be a comedy??  I didn't find anything funny about it.. but maybe you had to be there.  :tongue2: 





> Oh and the 3rd dude who ran away is a moron. He should have stayed and done something more DC-like. Like perhaps attacking your pursuers with pots and pans XD



Pots and pans versus guns??

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ooh. That was pretty intense. Hooray for quick thinking!  :boogie:

----------


## The Cusp

> I have never felt such fear. I purposely lay down with my face towards the cabinet doors so that they wouldn't see my chest rising as my heart pounded through it. I needed to breath but was terrified to do so. Take short breaths.. shallow breaths.. act dead.. what if they turn me over?!.. please don't turn me over!!.. what if they SHOOT me to confirm I'm dead!! OMG!!.. what if they can hear my heart!! What if they can see me shaking?!?



That was pretty intense.  I'd imagine it's not easy to play dead, especially when they are kicking at you!

----------


## Clairity

> Ooh. That was pretty intense. Hooray for quick thinking!



LOL!! It's amazing what you can pull out of the air!  ::D: 





> That was pretty intense. I'd imagine it's not easy to play dead, especially when they are kicking at you!



Very true.. but it was a choice of either be real convincing playing dead.. or end up actually dead!  ::shock:: 

Thanks so much for reading guys!

----------


## Pancaka

> SUPER CLAIRITY TO THE RESCUEEEE! xD







> Wow Claire, you're like a super hero.



 What'd I say?!  ::D:

----------


## Burns

> *The Kitchen Cabinets Dream:*



Scary dream! My heart was beating fast just reading it! It kinda reminded me of the kitchen scene in Jurassic Park a little...

----------


## Clairity

> What'd I say?!



Yep.. you said it first! LOL!





> Scary dream! My heart was beating fast just reading it! It kinda reminded me of the kitchen scene in Jurassic Park a little...



Wow.. you're right! Hmmm.. which would be worse..armed men or dinasaurs?  :Uhm:

----------


## NeAvO

17/9/08 Last time I posted in here!

Not long enough if you ask me  :tongue2: 

Cool dreams you got in here though. Is that picture of a kitchen your actual kitchen?

----------


## Clairity

> 17/9/08 Last time I posted in here!
> 
> Not long enough if you ask me 
> 
> Cool dreams you got in here though. Is that picture of a kitchen your actual kitchen?



17/9/08?  I've missed you too!  :tongue2: 

LOL!! Nah.. that's a picture of a restaurant kitchen silly!  ::D:

----------


## Alovelyfeeling

> my husband turned in his sleep, bumping into me and jarring me awake!



Damn your husband! :tongue2:  i wanted to know what happend next! Great dream, freakin scary!

Peace!

----------


## Clairity

Yeah I know.. but then I figured that if he had to wake me up at least he waited til I was "safe" in the elevator!  Thanks for reading!  ::D:

----------


## Burns

> Wow.. you're right! Hmmm.. which would be worse..armed men or dinasaurs?



hmm, depends on the dinosaur, I guess...  :tongue2: 


You have the coolest dreams, Clair! I'm enjoying reading your DJ  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I'm glad!  I just have to get my recall up so I can post more than three "decent" dreams a month.  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

I am an observer in this dream tho I am not physically present.. No one sees me/nor interacts with me.

The dream starts with a terrified young man of about 15 years old running down a dark deserted neighborhood street.

This is an older neighborhood with big yards and chain link fences.

His parents have just been murdered (tho I don't know why, by whom or how).

He races up a driveway and pounds on the door until an elderly woman lets him in. She seems to know him or to at least have known his parents. She quiets him and tells him to follow her.. that she will hide him.

She leads him to a closet and pulls aside the clothes to reveal shelves that can be climbed to a hidden room up in the attic. 

The boy climbs the shelves to the room where he hides and sleeps from this day forth.

He is withdrawn, afraid of everything and trusts no one but the elderly woman who decides to send for a woman who she hopes can cure his melancholia.

A pretty woman in her 30s comes to the door and the elderly woman lets her in. The lady states that she is here for the boy and he is coaxed into the large living room.

The lady pushes the tables and chairs out of the way until there is plenty of empty space on the hard wood floor.

She gently takes the boy by the hand while saying cheerfully, "I am here to dance with you!"

He resists at first and will not meet her gaze but she slowly wins his trust and they begin an awkward clumsy waltz/box step to the music she hums. 

Day after day.. the lady comes.. and day after day they dance together. She now brings music and he is no longer clumsy and she finds that he can easily mimic her footsteps.

One day she comes and brings her daughter. She tells the boy to try dancing with someone his own age but he angrily refuses saying he doesn't want to dance with anyone but her. She tells him not to be silly and has her daughter take his hand and they begin the waltz.

He is confused but obedient until he suddenly switches partners by releasing the daughter and scooping the mother up in his arms. He holds her tightly for he loves her now.. not as a patient.. but as a young man loves with an open heart.

The lady laughs him off and tries to pull away but his mood turns angry/insistent and he holds her fast. He is no longer a boy to be led.. he is a man who will not be denied.

And my alarm goes off!  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## Pancaka

A pretty cool dream overall I'd say. Very interesting.





> And my alarm goes off!



 Good thing too. Who knows what else may have happened  ::shock:: .





> NOTE: I saw this picture of a dancing boy and it reminded me of the boy in my dream: http://static.flickr.com/2319/1789652938_624203cca7.jpg



Looks more like an awkward stretch to me, lol. Cringed at the tights  ::makeitstop::

----------


## Clairity

*I just remembered another attic dream that I had posted in the Lucid Experiences forum on 5/10/05 but neglected to put in my DJ. Here is that dream posting:*

Below are the details of the lucid dream I had this morning. I debated whether or not I'd share it with the forum but decided to go ahead and post it.

My alarm goes off and I think I'm just laying in bed waiting for my husband to get up or the second alarm to go off (we have two alarms set about 30 minutes apart). As I lie there I start going over what I need to do today when the second alarm goes off and my husband gets up. I lay there for about a minute and then I too get up. 

I walk into the living room and it is very dark.. too dark. I think this is very strange because normally this time of morning our living room is extremely bright and sunny. I dimly see my dog sitting across the room by the couch and I think "how strange.. why would my husband let her upstairs?" when it suddenly dawns on me that I'm dreaming! 

For some reason I go back into the bedroom. I look up and see the sky! It's blueblack and full of fuzzy tiny stars. I concentrate and bring the stars more into focus. I decide to fly up to them but I only get so far when I hit the ceiling! My bedroom's ceiling now appears to be sky and I can't go any higher.

I levitate and start to claw at the ceiling and slowly break my way through. I lift myself through the hole and see that I am now in a well-lit (and what I thought was an empty) attic. As I stood up, I heard a noise and looked to my right. I see a small boy about 7 years old huddled in the corner of the room. He is blonde and his face is tearstained. He is sitting on the floor with his knees to his chin and his arms hugging his legs and he looks absolutely terrified.

I follow his gaze and look to my left. There on the other side of the room is a fullsize bed upon which, laying on his back, is a naked man about 40 years old. 

I suddenly got the sick realization of what had happened or was about to happen in this attic.

It didn't appear that either of them knew I was there (almost as if I was invisible). 

I am beyond disgusted and angry as hell as I walk over to the bed. I won't go into detail of what I did to him but it would be safe to say that he won't be hurting anyone else for quite some time (if ever).

I love kids and the thought of one of them being harmed disturbs me on so many different levels and I have never had a lucid (nor non-lucid) dream like this before.

FYI.. I have never been molested nor do I know anyone who has (at least I don't think I do).. I just don't know where this dream came from.

As I said, I debated whether to share this but decided I trust you guys enough to do so.

----------


## Clairity

I wish to start this entry by saying I had snippets of dreams on this morning due to the bad thunderstorms/tornadoes that were hitting in our area. I will share only a couple of the most interesting dreams.

*The Storm:*

I am in my home when a tornado hits. I feel the house start to physically sway with each breeze as though it's breathing in rhythm with the wind.

In an almost surreal fashion the entire house starts to slowly tilt to one side. It reminds me of a fun house I visited once where the floor would tilt you to one side and then the other but this house never "righted" itself.

Small items and then furniture start to slide across the floor and I run to the stairs and grab the railing. 

The house literally rolls on its side but thankfully it only rolls once. I hear voices and see rescue workers breaking their way in and I suddenly think of my dogs in their kennels. Dream ends..

*The Robot Wife:*

I find myself in this dream and I am married but I know somehow that I am an android/robot wife. I can softly hear gears when I walk and I can hear a quiet motor hum as I breathe.

A friend of my husband's shows up needing to be driven to Drake University (?). We all get in the car and I'm driving.. yet I have no idea where to go. 

I think to myself how strange it is that I'm driving when I'm lousy at directions and I never drive anyone around except for my son when he was too young to drive himself. This thought should have triggered me that I was dreaming but then I realized that I was doing "ok" driving and I released the thought.

I stop the car and find that we are now in a huge covered futuristic city-like structure. There are different university signs at different ends of the streets/corridors but no "Drake University".

We stop a young man and ask were "Drake University" might be. He says, "This is Quad 4.. you need Quad 44 but they don't allow people like him on the train".

I look over at who he was referring to and discover that the man that we were helping is now a crippled child.

The 3 of us head over to the escalator leading to the train to Quad 44.

My husband and the boy get on and a metal cap from his chair falls clanging slightly on the floor. 

I stop and reach for it and when I straighten back up I have tears in my eyes and I feel them start to run down my face. 

A woman who I sense is also the mother of a crippled/not perfect child holds out her hand to me helping me on the escalator.

An overwhelming sadness fills the air and a hauntingly beautiful song can be heard. I can still hear it in my head as I wake up and I can still hear it even now as I write this.

I wrote down the simple but meaningful lyrics:

"I'm just like a Shriner who doesn't own a jacket.. all I have is just a name.."

*SIDE NOTE:* Once I thought about this dream after awakening.. it occured to me that the reason it was so sad towards the end was because, in this dream.. even in the future.. it will still be the haves vs the have nots.. the whole vs the harmed.

----------


## Jdeadevil

I like the way you type your dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Robot wife?  Sounds weird, I could use a robot butler  :tongue2:  but a wife would be no fun.

----------


## Clairity

> I like the way you type your dreams.



Thanks sweetie!  ::content:: 





> Robot wife? Sounds weird, I could use a robot butler  but a wife would be no fun.



Oh, you'd be surprised..  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

I did the basic task of the month this morning (i.e., take a look in your closet and report what you find).

And I have to say it was one of the most BORING LDs I've ever had!  ::?: 

I got up at 3:15 am, went to my living room couch to WILD and after about 45 minutes or so, I felt my consciousness "shift" and I was lucid.

I was in my living room so I walked downstairs and opened the door that led to the closet beneath the stairs not having any expectations on what I would find there. To my utter disappointment, it looked just like it did in real life, some jackets hanging, boxes on the floor and a vacuum.  :tongue2: 

I didn't even bother to wake up to write it down instead letting myself drift off into multiple non-lucid dreams but at least it was the end of my dry spell and the completion of the basic task.  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

I find myself walking into a university auditorium as class is getting ready to start. The auditorium is set up in three rows of six chairs each with aisles between each row. 

I go halfway down one of the aisles but my usual spot next to my friends is already taken. I scan the quickly filling room and see one empty spot near the wall. I got to the row and excuse myself as I pass by the other seated 5 people and take my seat.

There is excitement in the air as class begins and I see that the stage is set up like a cooking show.. a stove, sink, oven, etc.  :Confused: 

I asked the girl what was going on and she said that today was our final and that we each have to prepare a dish in front of the class to pass!!

"What?!" I replied to her as I felt a rising combination of instant panic and nausea.

"Yeah. They announced it the last 15 minutes of the previous class." she replied.

It was then that I "remembered" that I had left class early that day (tho I don't remember why).

I started to sweat as I realized that there was no way I could bluff my way out of this. There were about 150 people in the class and everyone was seated! There was no way I could simply sneak out without being noticed especially since I was trapped against the wall and would have to climb over 5 people to get to the aisle.

Just my luck they decided to start with my side of the room. As the first student went up to the stage, I realized that I had no choice.. I had to get out of there!

I made myself as "small" as I could by hunching over and slowly walked past my seated row mates. It felt like all eyes were on me and I all but run out of the auditorium.

Once outside, I allowed myself to breathe and my heart to slow down to a normal rhythm.

I reached for my cell phone and gasped as it fell out of my hands and dropped to the floor.. breaking into three pieces. I tried to put it back together but it was no use.

I thought to myself.. "This is just GREAT!!" and went to find my car in the parking garage.

I walked around and it dawned on me that I couldn't find my car!! I remembered my car alarm on my key chain and pushed the button to set it off and followed the sound til I reached it.

As I sat in my car I realized that I hadn't prepared for ANY of my finals.. that I was going to flunk them all and I had wasted 4 years of my life!!

The feeling of grief and depression that I felt was almost palatable.

I then wake up..

----------


## Jdeadevil

The old case of Dream Depression eh? That must be pretty horrible.  ::o:

----------


## Clairity

I felt something on my cheek, reached up, pulled and a single hair was between my finger and thumb.

Again, I felt the sensation but this time on the other side of my face.. and again I pulled off a single hair.

I go to the mirror and see that my eyebrows are normal except that the hairs at the end are silky and about 4 inches long!! Similar to this picture here: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/90...a1f04a.jpg?v=0

I grab some scissors but I couldn't bring myself to cut. I think I was afraid that the hair would grow back thicker and longer!

Then I had some other fragmented dreams involving a surgical mask and then a cafeteria line.

----------


## Clairity

Normally I don't bother writing down dream fragments but I'm trying to improve my recall so I am going to try to journal a dream every day even if it is just a weird little fragment. 

I have set two alarms.. one on my watch to go off at 5:35 am and another on a table (which I have to physically get up to turn off) which sounds at 5:50 am. I do this so that I will have time to write down my dreams (if I've had any) before the second alarm sounds and I must get up - OR - if I've had no dreams perhaps I can have a dream fragment before the second alarm.

This morning my watch alarm goes off and I remember nothing so I settle back in and I have the following dream fragment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I find myself laying between blankets on the floor of my parent's garage in the house that I grew up in but that my parents no longer own. (missed clue #1 to become lucid). 

I am not alone in the garage as there is someone else sleeping there as well but for the life of me I can't recall who was there or why we were sleeping in the garage. 

Luckily the day is warm and it is not uncomfortable laying there but it starts to rain. I get up to go into the house but stop to pick up small bottles of shampoo and conditioner and a thick white candle. 

The garage leads into the kitchen and once in the kitchen I see my dad at the counter. As I put the candle and bottles in a bottom cupboard, I also notice some bananas on the counter. I think to myself, "I should have eaten a banana last night since that was one of the dream recall improvement options.. oh well maybe tonight". (missed clue #2 to become lucid). 

The following conversations then take place:

Dad: "Do you want toast?" 

Me: "No, I'm fine.. but it's starting to rain."

Mom walks in: "How was it sleeping in the garage?"

Me: "It's starting to rain."

Mom angrily: "I asked you how it was sleeping in the garage!"

Me: "I said that it was starting to rain and why are you getting an attitude? It was fine!"

The second alarm goes off waking me.

.

----------


## Clairity

Below is a weird half remembered dream fragment that I had this morning.

A poor family is now rich but under a spell. There is gnome candle that they keep locked in a cage sitting on a table. The gnome is a living breathing thinking candle (?) but cannot move it's body. I tried to find an image and the closest I could come to is this:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2182/...d4420350b3.jpg

There is a long curved wick coming out of his end of his hat and I somehow know that if this wick is ever lit, the gnome will explode destroying all around it.

This is a doubly strange dream in that I feel that I am an observer yet at the same time I am somehow also the gnome.

The children are being tested by the parents and are sent to bring back a couple of breakable items. One child breaks a rare round cookie jar in the image of a bear and the mother hisses, "Bastard!" under her breath and the father reassuringly tells the mother, "That's ok.. you'll get it back."

They show a family film of when they were poor and the children can be heard saying, "I remember that."

The gnome grows afraid and wants to get out of the house and begins yelling that they are going to feed him to something (I can't recall what) and then my alarm goes off.

----------


## Clairity

I've been out of town since Friday and was able to have a couple of very brief lucid dreams!

*Attack Cat*

I am asleep on my back and I recall my last thought being "show me my dream sign." 

Without warning I feel something "land" forcefully on my chest! My eyes pop open and I find myself staring into the eyes of a scruffy orange cat standing on my chest!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2288/...007997a731.jpg

Startled I look around my bedroom and see that it is full of cats of various breeds, sizes and shapes!

As I own dogs.. not cats.. I instantly say to myself "Oh man.. I'm dreaming!!"

I jump out of bed and run out of the room but the lucidity fades and I find myself in various dreams. I remember fragments including one about a beautiful Faberge egg whose shell sides peeled down like a banana and it played a lovely melody.

http://www.giftsonline.net/catalog/images/30464.jpg

*Note*: I have also decided that using a tape recorder is not a good idea for me. It seems that speaking and hearing my voice seems to waken me too much and causes me to lose my recall of the dreams.. so it is back to pad and pen!

----------


## Clairity

Edible Golf Ball (Lucid Dream - 05/11/08)

Well, I had a very brief lucid dream this morning.  :smiley: 

I remembered that I needed to eat something inedible for the May basic Lucid Task of the Month. I noticed a golf ball sitting on the table and I picked it up and took a bite. It tasted bitter and chalky and I choked as I swallowed and then spit the rest out.  :tongue2: 

Later as I thought about why the golf ball tasted that way.. I remembered that I had seen an ad for an "exploding" golf ball ( http://trickgolfballs.net/store/catalog/ )and I realized that bitter and chalky is exactly what biting into an "exploding" golf ball would taste like.  ::D: 

I then lost lucidity and had various dreams which include one where I'm at a record store looking at Elvis "albums".  :tongue2: 

A man comes over and insults me (tho I can't remember why).  :Confused:  I say to him that my son is Mohammed Ali and he had better leave me alone. I then call Mohammed Ali and put him on speaker phone. 

(I don't know where that dream came from but LOL!!)

----------


## Clairity

I had a couple of dreams but the more I concentrated on remembering this one.. the less I remembered of the other (until it was totally gone).

*Note:* This dream isn't graphic but it is disturbing.

In this dream I am an observer.

There is a party going on at a hotel with teenagers on one floor and parents on another.

Three male teenagers around 18/19 decide to drug and rape some party members and they decide that the target of these attacks are to be other teenage MALES!! They figure it will be the perfect crime.. the attacked will either be too drugged to remember the rapes or too embarrassed to say anything if they do.

The first couple of rapes go as planned. One boy goes to find the "victim", invites him to the room for a drink (since the party is to be non-alcoholic.. he has no problem getting guys to join him). Once in the room, the victim is given the "spiked" drink, passes out and the other two come out of an adjoining room and they proceed to take turns. Once they've "finished", they put the still unconscious boy in the other room.

As the boy gets ready to go get a third "victim", the two guys decide to rape their friend. They grab him and, over his protestations, simply say to him, "What are you going to do about it? Tell on us?"

----------


## Clairity

Well after a couple of dreamless mornings, I had the following mini dream thanks in part to my 16 year old half blind dog. 

My dog was barking and I checked my watch and it was 5 *bleeping* o'clock in the morning!!  I rolled over and thought "she can just bark.. I'm not getting up until I have to at 5:50 am!" 

I must have fallen asleep and dreamt/had a false awakening of the following events:

I hear my dog barking but now she's upstairs so somehow she got past the doggie gate. (missed clue to become lucid #1)

I get up, put on my robe and go out into the living room. 

I see a few sheets of toilet paper and a pair of socks in the fireplace. (missed clue to become lucid #2)

I walk into the kitchen and see newspaper on the floor and I can tell that she peed on it.  I think "good dog" as I'm impressed.. especially since she isn't paper trained.  (missed clue to become lucid #3)

I walk back into the living room and see a tall thin Black man coming up the stairs followed by a shorter Black man.  The taller man is dressed in black including a black knit cap and looks amazingly like Will Smith and for a second I think it's him but why would Will Smith break into my house?  (missed clue to become lucid #4)

As he reaches the top of the stairs, I ask him what he is doing here.  He replies that I should just be cool.  He then looks around the room and asks, "How much do you pay for something like this?"

I reply, "I don't know.. I live with my parents." (missed clue to become lucid #5.. I haven't lived with my parents for *years*!!)

He replies angrily but evenly, "Don't do that.. don't act like you don't know how much it costs to live here."

I state that I have some credit cards if you want those.

He begins to reply and then my alarm actually does go off truly waking me up.

DANG!!!  How many clues is going to take for me to questions my reality?!?!  

.

----------


## Necco

Hey clarity!
I haven’t red all ur new dreams yet, but so far its good. I also see that you’re number of non lucids have been increasing :Sad: . but i till got faith in u!! :smiley: 

This dream was surprisingly very interesting. *The Kitchen Cabinets*. And the quote,






> I can hear the old man softly protesting through his wife's hand and I scream silently "SHUT THE F*CK UP!!"



While I continued reading the dream it actually felt like I was in it. But when you decided to run to the elevator I would have left that old man in the cabinet. 

*Morning Robbery (non-lucid - 05/15/08)* 
Will Smith? –nice 
That’s ultra cool that he actually appeared inside you’re dream. But what happened to the short black man? You never gave much detail about him………..

----------


## Clairity

> While I continued reading the dream it actually felt like I was in it. But when you decided to run to the elevator I would have left that old man in the cabinet.



That's a great compliment to say that you felt like you were in my dream.. thank you! I wonder tho if you would have really left the old man.  ::D: 





> *Morning Robbery (non-lucid - 05/15/08)* 
> Will Smith? nice 
> Thats ultra cool that he actually appeared inside youre dream. But what happened to the short black man? You never gave much detail about him..



The second man just hung back at the stairs and wasn't much of a participant.. he just watched what was happening.  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

I have a very beautiful and very tame parrot and I take it to work with me.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...11f311f38b.jpg

I set it on my desk and give it a couple of saltine crackers and put some water in the bottom of a shallow ceramic coffee mug.

As good and quiet as the bird was, I knew that if anyone else saw it I'd be in trouble. Luckily I sat in the last cubicle at the end of a very long row of cubicles and the person in the desk across from me was out today.

My manager called a mandatory meeting and I was afraid to leave the bird out in the open while I attended. I thought about putting it in the overhead bin but when I opened it I saw that it was too small. I thought about my desk drawer but I was afraid he'd choke on the wires I saw in there.

I finally decided to leave him sitting on my desk.. somehow knowing that he would not fly away nor walk off the desk (like I said this was a very tame, very good bird).

I went to the meeting and on my way back to my cubicle, I see a few people at my desk admiring my bird.  ::shock:: 

Just as I reach the desk, I am summoned to another room for a physical exam!

I walk into the room and there is a treadmill built for two and my fiance "Nicholas Cassadine" from the soap opera "General Hospital" is there waiting for me. 

http://www.tvguide.com/images/pgimg/...ristopher1.jpg

We both have to pass this treadmill test in order to be declared fit for marriage. 

To my horror, I realize that the man administering the test had earlier sexually assaulted me and he was making the test too difficult to pass.

My boss appears suddenly at the door and sends both men away and once they're gone tells me that she understands, that she knows what has happened between the tester and I and then she hugs me.

I am on my way back to my desk once again when one of my co-workers who I get the sense is one of my best friends (tho I don't know him in real life) joins me. He is flamboyantly gay and he always has a way of making me laugh. We lock arms and dance down the hallway and through the double glass doors.  :boogie: 

The dream ends..

----------


## Clairity

My husband and I are walking in a large flea market. My attention is directed to a table where I see life-like robots of dogs.

http://static.flickr.com/2202/2471047427_22da7289f9.jpg

The details and movements of these robots is astonishingly realistic and I stand and just look at the dogs for awhile.

My husband has wandered off when I notice that the vendor also sells robot babies!


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2079/...60b9a762d8.jpg

The seller states that he can even name one of the baby boys after my husband if I decide that I want to buy it.. and that the baby will answer to that name!

I'm really tempted to buy one til the seller tells me the prices.. $2500.00 for a robot baby and $250.00 for a robot dog.  ::shock:: 

I decide to call my sister as she collects dolls, is married to a doctor and I know that once she sees these robot babies she'll want one and she'll buy one for me as well.  :wink2: 

I had just picked up the robot baby that I wanted and was going to show to my husband when a woman grabbed it and tried to take it from me.. and a "tug of war" was on! 

The last thing I remember before waking up is the seller looking panicked and stating that he was afraid this would happen!

----------


## Clairity

I had a lucid dream this morning and was able to complete the basic task.

Unfortunately, I didn't wake up right away when the lucid ended and then I had a false awakening where I _thought_ I was writing down the details of my dream. I then woke up with a start when I realized I hadn't and lost most of the minor details but below is what I do recall. For those not interested in the "how" I became lucid but in the dream itself.. simply skip to the section in *dark red*.

I got up at 3:30 am and went to my livingroom couch. I said my protection mantra while putting in my earplugs and decided to try something different while waiting for the "shift".

I decided to mentally sing the chorus from the song 'inchworm" from Hans Christian Anderson but with my own slant on the lyrics (for those who've never heard it: http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/wind...294657,00.html )

The real chorus is:

Inchworm, inchworm
Measuring the marigolds
Seems to me you'd stop and see
How beautiful they are.

My chorus was:

Dream Guide, Dream Guide
Teaching me to lucid dream
Seems to me that you would see
How desirable they are.

I kept repeating this chorus over and over in my head and when I felt sufficiently tired, I rolled on my side, felt the "shift" and then took one long slow inhale through my mouth and found myself lucid.

*I was in a furnished room that I didn't recognize but I see that a big screen tv against one wall is on. The tv must be high definition as the picture is brilliantly clear and vibrant in its colors. The picture on the screen is of sailing boats skimming gracefully across the water.*

*I watched for a minute or more and then walked into another room only to find another tv. Only this tv was showing video from a family vacation which I "sensed" to be me and my family only it wasn't me nor my family (if that makes any sense).*

*Unforutunately, the rest of the dream was lost to my memory.*

----------


## Clairity

On Sun 05/18/08, I stepped wrong on some uneven concrete, fell and twisted my right ankle. I am able to walk on it without any real pain but it swells up at night (looking like I have a baseball on the outside of my ankle) and is uncomfortable by the end of the day. I cannot wear socks as any type of elastic pressure makes the swelling worse to the point where I went to the doctor who xray'd my ankle and stated that I have no breaks (thankfully) but that I have a bad bruise and sprained tendon or something to that effect.

I had decided that the next time I had a LD that I would try to heal my ankle.

This morning, I went to the living room couch around 4am. I put my earplugs in and started relaxing, counting my breaths, etc. I found my ankle a little distracting as it throbbed slightly being on the couch which is harder than my bed. Just as I was debating on giving up and talking myself into continue trying.. I felt the familiar "shift", took a long deep inhale of breath through my mouth and I was lucid.

I then stood up and walked out of the front door. I am instantly in a farm field and I hear voices and see people in the distance. I had decided earlier that I would look for a "healer" rather than trying to heal myself.

For some reason, my legs didn't work and I ended up crawling/dragging myself towards them. I see a woman planting and she dressed as tho she is Amish. ( http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1173/...efb386f573.jpg )

As I drag myself to her, I cry out to her to "heal me!". Once I reach her, she grabs my ankle and starts kneading it. I cry out in pain and she tells me that it is "going to be difficult' and starts chanting the word "heal".

I notice that we are being observed by a heavyset teenage boy. She continues to manipulate/rub my ankle and over my cries tells me that "it's going to hurt".

I ask her name and she says "Emme" (Em-May). She then stands up leaving me and goes to the other side of the barn.

That ends the "healing" part of the lucid dream.

When I woke up, I noticed that my ankle no longer throbbed as it had. I got up and went to finish sleeping in my bedroom.

I got up this morning and my ankle, tho a little stiff to walk on.. no longer has the swollen egg look to it that it had every morning since my fall. I purposely didn't take the anti-inflammatory pill that the doctor had prescribed me and it is now 12 hours later and my ankle has _not_ gotten any more swollen (tho by now it usually has swollen to look like a baseball on the outside of my ankle).

I am truly thankful for this healing/blessing.

----------


## Clairity

*UPDATE*: It is now *6/09/08* and my ankle looks almost normal!  It's just _slightly_ swollen and I can actually see the definition of my outside ankle bone for the first time since I fell three weeks ago (plus it's not uncomfortable to walk on).

----------


## Clairity

A friend and I are in a bathroom and something catches my eye and my ears. I hear a soft scratching in the tub and I notice a spider trying to crawl its way out. 

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1406/...fcb1dbe9_s.jpg

I try to kill it with some toilet paper but as I'm squishing it.. it starts to grow larger! 

I begin hitting it with a towel and then grab a nearby fly swatter and hit at it trying to force it down the open drain. I hold it down with the swatter and tell my friend that she has to step on it.. she has to step on it NOW.. but she's afraid and leaves saying that she's going to go get her sister to help. 

I turn on the faucet pouring water down on it and the water causes it to morph into a scorpion whose tail is coming around the swatter trying to sting me and it's still growing! 

My friend and her sister both come back into the bathroom but it is too large now and I can't hold it down with the swatter any longer.

We all run and hide in the hall closet.. the dream ends.

----------


## Keitorin

> My husband and I are walking in a large flea market. My attention is directed to a table where I see life-like robots of dogs.



This totally cracked me up. Tug of war! I was afraid this would happen!  ::lmao:: 

On another note, that dog looks very realistic.  :Eek:

----------


## Clairity

> This totally cracked me up. Tug of war! I was afraid this would happen! 
> 
> On another note, that dog looks very realistic.



Thanks! I try to find pics on the internet that as closely resemble what I saw in my dream and that dog is actually a toy with realistic "breathing" movements.

Keitorin, I really appreciate your stopping by and reading my journal.  ::hug::

----------


## Clairity

I am an observer in this dream and I see a young girl of about 10 walking down a path next to a field. 
She looks similar to this in the face ( http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...13-4418_TN.jpg ) but her hair is down hanging in blonde waves below her shoulders.

She walks with a slight limp and I notice that she is wearing a leg brace beneath her dress. This girl fascinates me for some reason and I can still picture her so clearly as I type this. She seems sad.. maybe not so much sad as "resigned" to the fact that she is alone.. lonely. 

She crosses a small stone bridge over a creek (http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2124/...4d0be64d6f.jpg) and just as she get to the other side, she spies two men.

She tries not to catch their eyes.. to act as tho she hasn't seen them but one of them speaks loudly enough for her to hear stating, "You know she saw something.. you know she knows who did it!" 

She doesn't react but hurries on her way. 

There was a crime committed (tho for the life of me I can't recall what) which she in fact did see a teenage boy commit. The entire town knows that she did.. but they can't prove it nor can they convince/bully her to admit to what she saw.

I get the feeling that she empathizes with the boy.. either he is an outcast like she is or perhaps he was kind or defended her at some point.

As she rushes by.. my vision shifts to a large white house with a well manicured lawn (http://static.flickr.com/187/416245356_c523dd48e3.jpg). A dark haired teenage boy emerges from the house and begins to walk across the lawn.

Two other teen boys stand just outside the property and one says to the other, "Watch this!" and scoops up some mud with a trowel and launches it. The mud hits the dark haired teen on his pant leg and he yells out in anger and starts running towards the other boys. At this instant I realize that he is the one that the town believes committed the crime.

My alarm then goes off.. 

*Note:* As I wrote down this dream it came to me that perhaps the town feels that the dark haired teen will get away with the crime due to his family's wealth.

----------


## Keitorin

> Thanks! I try to find pics on the internet that as closely resemble what I saw in my dream and that dog is actually a toy with realistic "breathing" movements.
> 
> Keitorin, I really appreciate your stopping by and reading my journal.



Awesome! I'll never stop giggling whenever I reread that dream.

No problem! I enjoy reading people's dreams. Hopefully that doesn't seem stalkerish.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Keitorin

> I am an observer in this dream and I see a young girl of about 10 walking down a path next to a field.



That was fascinating! It was like reading a piece of a book. If only it was like a book in that you could back to it and finish it, huh?  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> Awesome! I'll never stop giggling whenever I reread that dream.
> 
> No problem! I enjoy reading people's dreams. Hopefully that doesn't seem stalkerish.



I love that you're still giggling!  ::D:  

Stalkerish.. absolutely not! Having others read and enjoy my DJ is a compliment and it encourages me to keep posting my dreams.  ::content:: 





> That was fascinating! It was like reading a piece of a book. If only it was like a book in that you could back to it and finish it, huh?



I have ALOT of non-lucid dreams that I wish I could go back and see how they would have turned out had they continued.

I am working on improving my recall.. it would be so helpful if I could get my oldest dog not bark in the morning when she thinks I should get up or if I could wake up _before_ my alarm STARTLES the dreams out of my head!  :tongue2:

----------


## Keitorin

> it would be so helpful if I could get my oldest dog not bark in the morning when she thinks I should get up or if I could wake up _before_ my alarm STARTLES the dreams out of my head!



Lol! I'm lucky in that the cats always go to bug my mom and not me (my room is probably too far from the food bowl for them) when they want someone up.

----------


## Clairity

In this dream I am a male college student.

There is an intriguing/charismatic older student who is in a wheelchair who bares a strong resemblance in looks and manner to Jack Nicholson. 
I can't recall his name so I'll just call him "Jack".

I am a bit of a loner and don't have any real friends so when I overhear him say that he needs a ride out of town, I go over to him and offer him a ride in my old car.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...9cb47cca-1.jpg 

He readily accepts and we start on our way!

While we drive he shares stories of his youth and his triumphs with girls and I am in awe of him and start to wish that I had known him then.. before "the chair". He doesn't speak of how he came to be in it and I get the feeling it best not to ask.

We are about 5 hours away when he states that he needs to make a stop at a clinic to get checked out and refill his prescriptions. 

We pull in front of a two story clinic and I walk up the stairs and wait for him just inside the door while he comes up in the elevator.

The staff greets Jack warmly but they believe that I am someone else and tell me that I have to sign in while they take Jack back to a room. I try to tell them that I'm not who they think I am but they insist I sign in on the computer. I go to the computer and try to enter my name but the keyboard isn't typing what I key. I try again and then once more.. but it just isn't working and I sense the people waiting behind me getting impatient. I finally give up and leave the gibberish as my name and walk away.

I see that the clinic sells comfortable/orthopedic shoes and I walk along the walls taking a look. 

I walk past some waiting Asian children sitting on the floor and they look at me, roll their eyes and giggle beneath their hands.

It is at that moment that I realize how I appear. I am dressed pretty much like a complete "dork". I have on an oversized shirt, some flooding scrub bottoms, white socks and shoes.

Jack finally appears and he's accompanied by a young nurse.

He rolls past me saying as he goes by, "Sorry kid.. I gotta leave you."

I panic stating, "What?!?! You can't!! I don't know where we are or how to get back to school!!"

He merely replies, "I gotta go but you'll be fine."

I plead with him not to do this but he's already forgotten that I exist as he gets on the elevator.

A female administrator at the clinic witnesses what's going on and comes over to comfort me. I repeat what has happened and she asks me where my car is parked. I go outside and my car is gone!! I search the small lot but it's gone.. Jack has taken it!

I go back inside and I'm freaking it out as I had planned on using the Tom Tom in my car to navigate my way back to school and now I didn't know what to do.

She sees that I still have my car keys in my hand and tells me to press the remote button. I sarcastically reply, "What do you think is going to happen.. that the car is going to show up back here if I press the remote?!?"

She tells me to try stating, "What can it hurt?"

I press the button and simultaneously the clinic door bell rings!

I look at her and, as she smiles, she waves her hand towards the door.

I open the door and all that I can see is a shiny red sports car taking up the entire door way!

I turn to look at the Admin and when I look back the car is sitting in the parking lot. I go outside and it is the most beautiful car that I've ever seen. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...a62bd110-1.jpg 

I also notice that I am no longer dressed as a "dork" but am stylishly dressed in a crisp white linen short sleeved shirt, dark slacks and shoes.

There are also sexy girls standing around the car waiting for me to pick one to ride away with. I look over in confusion at the Admin who merely smiles again at me and nods her head while giving me a wink.

I get in the car and a girl gets in the passenger seat. I put the key in the ignition and everyone laughs as the car's powerful engine revs.

The dream ends as my husband gets up (thus waking me up) to go to the gym.

NOTE: The first thought that comes to mind as I finish writing this dream is that saying, "No good dead goes unpunished".. but then again, sometimes.. just sometimes.. the good guy really does win in the end.

----------


## Clairity

For the life of me I can't fall sleep.  

I find myself too hot (even with the air conditioning on), too crampy (girls you know what I mean) and too awake. As time crawls by I think about taking an Ambien to help me sleep but by the time I had finally decided that I couldn't get to sleep on my own.. it was past the time where I could wake up after taking one and still function. 

My husband gets in bed, notices that I'm still awake and thinks spooning/holding me will help but I tell him it's too hot! He then tries to rub my temples but even that loving gesture just makes me want to scream! I thank him sweetly and, feeling that his job as my husband and comforter has been fulfilled, he rolls over and within FREAKIN SECONDS he's blissfully asleep as proven by his steady soft snoring!

I lay there listening to him enviously and feel a combination of affection.. and the urge to smother him with my pillow.

I refuse to look at my watch as I don't know which is worse.. seeing that time is moving slower than I thought or that it's moving faster.

My watch alarm is set to go off 15 minutes before my "have to get up" alarm clock. I do this so I can have time to journal any dreams that I may have had and occasionally I'll slip into a dream between alarms as was the case this morning. 

*Now on to the dream:*

I find myself in a food court in a two story mall. I am STARVING but none of the food in the vending machines nor in the lunch line appeals to me. I pick up plates of food only to set them back down.. and I'm really starting to piss off the people in line behind me.

I am so hungry, I feel sick! As I sense the others irritation with me rise.. I decide to "act" sicker than I feel to gain their sympathy. I stagger and stumble around the food court and roll and bounce off walls but then something strange begins and I notice that the sicker I PRETEND to be.. the sicker I ACTUALLY become!

I see a co-worker and her husband and they stroll past me. They are laughing with each other and I notice that he has brought her dinner and this drives me over the edge! 

I collapse on the floor moaning. My husband and son show up and are totally embarrassed by my behaviour. My loving and devoted husband decides that I need to be "committed" even tho they KNOW that I'm really ok. 

As they begin to drag me away.. I mouth "help me" to woman who's passing by and she blocks their path. I break free and run up a mowed hillside (there was no wall to stop me) and hide beneath an overhang. 

I look to my left and notice that I am not the only one huddled there in the dark. There is a thin soldier already there and he grabs me. He is a junkie and he stabs a needle of herion into my arm. I am now totally out of it and he panics when he realized just how f*cked up I am! He decides to "off" me by giving me an overdose but his brother (also a soldier) suddenly appears telling him that no matter what he's done.. he's going to fix it.

However, the brother hadn't seen me when he made that statement and when he finally does see me.. he gets really angry and tells the junkie that he can't cover for him this time and turns his back and walks off.

I try to crawl away but the junkie comes after me determined to kill me. I stand and start to stagger/run down the hill. He pulls his gun and starts shooting at me and to my horror.. shoots anyone else he sees.. soldiers, civilians, everyone!

He then morphs into a creature that reminds me of the one in the movie "Alien" and slashes at everything in his path.. be it property or people.[/SIZE]

I see a large mirror propped up in the corner of the food court (http://sp1.yt-thm-a01.yimg.com/image/25/m8/3999765046) and I hide myself behind it somehow knowing that the creature can't break his own reflection.

I huddle there terrified as the creature butts his head and throws his body against the glass over and over and over again.

Then my alarm goes off.

*NOTE:* One of the _many_ things I found amusing when I was writing down this dream was that this co-worker does in fact love to eat and her husband actually brings her lunch occasionally.

----------


## ninja9578

I love the Alien movies  ::D:   I wuv Clairity for having suck fun dream  ::hug::

----------


## Clairity

> I wuv Clairity for having suck fun dream



having "suck" fun dream!!  ::lmao:: 

I wuv you too!  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## ninja9578

Oops... suck fun dreams are something completely different  :tongue2:   So vulgar  ::shock:: 

 ::hug::

----------


## Clairity

> Oops... suck fun dreams are something completely different  So vulgar



 ::D:  ..  :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Necco

Yo clairity,
    This dream was by far the most weird. _Gnome Candle (non-lucid - 05/06/08)_ 
It was also intresting. 



> The gnome is a living breathing thinking candle (?) but cannot move it's body.



Something like this would be a nightmare for me. It gave me thoughts of chucky and those other killer barbie dolls.


Also *Attack Cat (Lucid Dream - 05/09/08)*




> Without warning I feel something "land" forcefully on my chest! My eyes pop open and I find myself staring into the eyes of a scruffy orange cat standing on my chest!



That picture of that cat is scary. I'd be having a nervous break down if I woke up to furball on my chest. Those eyes look like they can pierce into you're past and future.
Thats a scary cat

----------


## Clairity

> Yo clairity,
> This dream was by far the most weird. _Gnome Candle (non-lucid - 05/06/08)_ 
> It was also intresting. 
> Something like this would be a nightmare for me. It gave me thoughts of chucky and those other killer barbie dolls.



LOL!! I had gotten my son one of those "My Buddy" dolls 

.. then I watched Chuckie and his little "buddy" moved away (to the trash container outside).





> Also *Attack Cat (Lucid Dream - 05/09/08)*
> 
> That picture of that cat is scary. I'd be having a nervous break down if I woke up to furball on my chest. Those eyes look like they can pierce into you're past and future.
> Thats a scary cat



Yep.. it'll definately jumpstart your day!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

I am outside in the front yard with three of my four dogs and they are off leash running back and forth. I should have clued into the fact that I was dreaming as this was the house that I grew up in and I would never have my dogs running leashless like that.

I hear a thumping sound coming from the side of the house and when I walk over to investigate.. I see a fawn. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...0aabcf7b63.jpg 

It is absolutely beautiful and is trying to jump the fence to our backyard. Sadly it couldn't make it high enough and kept hitting its body against the fence before falling back the ground.

I was really afraid that it was going to hurt itself so I decided to bring it inside. As it wouldn't let me pick it up.. I used my arms and body to "guide" it into the garage and then into the house via the kitchen door.

The dogs run past us as I try to find something for it to eat. I open the refridgerator and find some bread and break it into pieces and hand feed it to the fawn.

Mom and dad are tired and in bed and I try to be very quiet so they don't find out I have a fawn in the house! 

My two Bichons want to go back outside and I open the kitchen door and they fall all over each other trying to be the first one out. I turn my attention back to the fawn when it suddenly dawns on me that I didn't put the garage door down so the dogs don't just have access to the backyard (which is fenced-in) but also to the front yard which is not!

I race outside and I find *Bijoux* 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...008/freddy.jpg 

but *Bishop* 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...08/kasivon.jpg 

is missing!!

I feel panic rising inside of me. Bishop is very sweet and extremely shy and all kinds of horrible thoughts race through my head. 

I put Bijoux back in the house, grab a leash from the garage and start down the driveway yelling Bishop's name.

A man and his son are walking their dog down the street and I run to them hysterically asking if they've seen a white Bichon. 

When they look at me strangely, I say, "It's a big white pouffy dog!!".

The boy points and says, "There it is!"

I look to where he's pointing and I see a man and he's CARRYING MY DOG down the street!!!

I swear I see Bishop look at me over the man's shoulder as if begging me to come get him!!

I take off running and just as I reach the man.. he turns around.. and it's not Bishop.. the dog isn't even a Bichon.. nor white anymore. 

I can't understand this and I feel like I'm losing my mind!

I turn and in the _opposite_ direction, I see what looks like SAME man holding my Bishop rounding the corner of a house further down the street!?!

I scream "BISHOP!!" and take off running after them..

My alarm goes off.

*NOTE:* The pics I used are not my Bichons but they look VERY similar in both size, coat and expressions.

----------


## Clairity

I need to start this post by explaining that our house is decorated in Southwestern (i.e., "Native American") decor and we have lances, Indian busts/figurines, pictures, bowls, etc. throughout our entire house. I really do believe I was Native American in a previous life.. but that's another story. 

My husband had stated that his stomach had been bothering him so I was determined that I was going to try a "healing" on him the next time I was lucid but would not tell him so.. to see if he would notice a difference on his own.

We have three lifesize Indian busts in our house. One in the kitchen.. one in our bedroom on the windowseat and one in our living room on the ledge by the stairs.

I was torn in that I didn't know if I should do the healing myself or if I should ask for help from someone else. I thought about asking the Indian bust in our bedroom to help me heal him since I'd brought him to life once before while lucid.

An excerpt from that dream is here:

I then looked over and saw our fullsize Indian warrior bust on the window ledge. In reality it's bronze but it was a bright copper color now. I went over to it and kissed it on the lips. I kept my eyes open and watched as its eyes "blinked". I stepped back and the bust stood up and became a whole fullsize breathing man. To my surprise he was no longer indian but a black male... I don't know why that change occured. He stated that he had to leave.. that he had a party to go to and then things started to fade.

The full lucid dream can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ian#post496014

Since my husband travels so much and I'm in the house alone.. I just didn't feel comfortable bringing the bust in my bedroom to life. I was afraid that the thought of him "alive" might bother me at night when I'm alone and trying to sleep.  I know that's stupid.. but the mind runs away with ya when you're alone in a house at night. 

I get up at 3:15 am and go to my living room couch and try to decide what I should do. It would be harder I think to find someone _outside_ the house and bring them in to heal my husband than to just try and do the healing myself.. and so the debate raged on.

I can usually tell when it's going to be a LONG HARD WILD experience and I knew early on.. I was in for a long fight. I lay there not moving.. keeping my mind active but passive for almost 2 1/2 hours. Every time I thought about giving up.. I thought about my husband, that he needed my help and that I had already laid there this long.. and I would keep going.

I finally felt the vibrations and took a slow inhale of breath when my STOOOPID dog went out the doggie door and the sound broke my transition!! I could have screamed but I knew I couldn't let my emotions rise for long.. I had to get back into the transition stage as quickly as I could.

I allowed myself to stretch and then began again. After about 30 minutes.. I felt myself become lucid.. there was no vibration.. no warning.. I just was. I guess my body was just too tired to fight me any longer.

I rolled and stood up and debated again what I should do. I decided that I would open the door and a healer would already be there waiting for me.

It was dark in the living room and when I opened the door.. here is what I saw:



This is the actual bust that sits on my living room ledge and he was now standing in front of me.. lifesize and breathing.

Only I didn't get a good feeling from him. He seemed dark and ominous.. almost threatening.

I blocked his path and asked him if he was of "pure white light" and he didn't respond but only stared darkly at me. 

I DEMANDED again.. "Are you of 'pure white light"?!" He replied deeply/echoing, "No."

I thought I'd heard him wrong! I demanded again, "Are you of 'pure white light'?!"

When he replied, "No." again.. I stood my ground and told him, "Be gone from here!! Leave this place!!"

At first he didn't move but then, for some reason, I lost focus and found myself back in my body.

I regrouped and was able to get out again. I walked to the door and this time when I opened it and went outside I found myself on a green hillside.

There laying in the grass were a dozen or so beautiful young white men!

I went up to them and asked if one of them was of 'pure white light' and one of the men pointed at another and said, "He is."

The one pointed to however wouldn't admit it and by now I was extremely tired. Frankly I didn't know if I could find my way back to the house and my husband with someone even if I did find a healer. I had used up all my strength just trying to WILD and then blocking the evil from coming into my home.

I decided then to wake up, record the experience and try again next weekend.

.

----------


## Clairity

I am at a large table and my family is gathered round it getting ready to eat. My sister and her husband are at the other end of the table and they brought their new baby to show the family. I know that my sister and her family are there as I hear their voices very clearly but it's as tho they're invisible to me.. I cannot _see_ them. It's almost as if they're behind some sheer curtain or fog.

I get up from the table and my aunt asks me to go to a party with her. She says that she will call some guys she knows and that we'll have some real fun!

I have a very jealous boyfriend but I agree and go upstairs to change clothes.

We drive to the party but when she goes to call the guys, she discovers that she has forgotten her cellphone. I tell her that I have mine and begin to dig around in my purse. 

When I pull my cellphone out and try to open it, it is acting strangely. The case instead of sliding up and down.. now spreads out like ladybug wings!?! When I finally manage to get it completely open.. the keypad is blank!?! 
My aunt takes the phone from me anyways and we walk inside the house that's throwing the party. My aunt leaves me to make the calls and, as I enter a room off the foyer, I see through the crowd of people that my boyfriend is there!

He walks over to me and, without a word/greeting, takes me by the hand. He leads me to an empty room, closes the door and asks me who brought me here.

I tell him my aunt and he is less than thrilled as he says that she is always chasing men.

I feel a sense of relief that he is more disgusted with her than angry with me and we leave the room and go outside into the front yard.

As we're standing there, we notice that police are searching the cars belonging to the party-goers. They stop by the car my aunt and I came in and, as I approach it, an officer holds up my broken cellphone and asks if it belongs to me.

A crime has been committed and I can't recall what crime or if the officer even had a chance to tell me before my alarm goes off.

*NOTE:* I missed so many dreamsigns/chances to become lucid in this dream! 1) My sister having a new baby, 2) she and her husband being invisible at the table, 3) an aunt that I don't have, 4) my cellphone acting strangely and lastly, 5) a boyfriend that I've never seen before.. plus I'm married.  :tongue2: 

One interesting fact: My oldest sister and I live in the same city but we rarely speak anymore due (I feel) to guilt on her part about "family" stuff I won't get into here.. which is why I believe I couldn't "see" her in this dream!

----------


## Clairity

*The Dance Troup (non-lucid - 06/21/08 ) & The School for Thieves (non-lucid - 06/24/08)*

*The Dance Troop:*

This dream starts out at my job. I have a Lucky Bamboo plant 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...008/P127_c.jpg

on a shelf above my desk and I notice that the leaves are missing from the stalks! I realize the strangeness of this and instantly know that I'm dreaming but for some reason didn't become lucid and the dream continued on.

I then tried to find a file but my files were pathetic! They were out of alphabetic order and it took me a while to file and sort them correctly (and still I didn't become lucid).

The dream cuts to a dance studio and there are dancers warming up. It is a dance troup that I wish to try out for and everyone has trained for a least a year or more. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...2ded10a2a6.jpg

I have no formal training but I KNOW that if they give me a chance and let me try out that I'll be fantastic!

The leader doesn't even want to let me audition but another female dancer talks him into it.

I go into the booth to find my music. The song I have chosen is beautiful, slow and heartfelt and I know I can show my true self to this song.. but my CD is missing! I convince a friend to drive me to my house to get the CD. When we're on our way back to the studio, I pop the CD into the car's player and press the correct number for the song but it's not there! I frantically press my way through all the songs on the CD and the song is simply not there! 

I can't understand it, and in my confusion/frustration, I feel the dream start slipping away.

*The School for Thieves:*

I am a student in a school for thieves. I pass my final exam and I and a couple of friends are now on the run.

I go to pack a small suitcase but can't decide which bras to take! I debate for a good five minutes and finally just throw a couple in.

I want very much to take my little dog on the run with me but I know that I can't.. and the dream ends.

*NOTE:* As soon as I woke up I knew why the "bras" were in my dream. I had watched a tv program entitled "The History of the Bra" earlier that evening.  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

*The Door Locks (non-lucid - 06/29/08)* 

_FYI.. There is a thunderstorm happening at the time I am having this dream._ 

I am in my bedroom and I can hear my younger sister arguing loudly with someone. 

I suddenly feel threatened not by their words but by the "tone" of something that is said and I use my security lock to lock my bedroom door.  

I call the police on my cell phone just as my sister turns the doorknob and then pushes against the door. She then begs me to come out of bedroom by saying that her boyfriend has a gun.

Just as she somehow gets past the first security lock, I slam the adjoining bathroom door and lock it with a security lock as well.

I repeat my address to the police and scream at my sister that the police are on their way.

As I hear my sister telling her boyfriend that I have a cell phone and have called the police, I come to the sickening realization that she is not in danger and therefore wants me to come out because it may save her life.. but that she is in this WITH her boyfriend and nothing will stop her from giving me to him.

And the dream ends..

*NOTE:* I actually do have two of these security locks.. one for my bedroom and one for the bathroom.

----------


## Clairity

*The Flower Shop (Lucid - 07/04/08)*

I got up to do WBTB at 4am, let my dogs out and went back to sleep in my bed (since my husband is out of town, I didn't have to go to the living room couch for this WILD attempt).

My transition from awake to asleep and lucid was the fastest and smoothest I can remember. It seemed as tho one minute I was awake and the next I realized I was dreaming and lucid.

I find myself standing in my bedroom and surprised to be lucid. I decided to actually yell outloud "I'm dreaming!" and I think this was the first time I was actually afraid that I was awake and/or that my voice would wake me up if I weren't. My voice sounded so life-like and loud that it startled me a little.

The details from there are sketchy. I remember walking down a well lit street lined with shops of various kinds. I had thought about what I wanted to do before becoming lucid but all plans had evaporated and I more or less went with the flow of whatever happened. Every now and then however I would move things with my mind just to show my lucidity.

I see a guy that attracts me and, not surprisingly, he is attracted to me as well. He walks up to me and says that he's been watching me and has seen what I can do.. which surprises me as I thought no one knew of my lucid powers in this dream.

As we walk side by side, we pass his father's flower shop which is beautifully vivid with color:

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...c0c20f70ac.jpg

He reaches down and gives me a bouquet of various flowers and as we reach the end of the shop, I bend down and grab a single rose out of a bunch: 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...2008/1rose.jpg

We reach the gate to his house and I swing it open with my mind. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...f8c317a645.jpg

He laughs and says, "See that's what I'm talking about.. it's kind of hard to get used to!"

I smile at him and I feel the dream fading..

*NOTE:* I have noticed that when I WILD in my bedroom (as opposed to my living room couch) and/or when I don't have a "task" to complete.. the dream details are alot more difficult to recall.

----------


## Clairity

*The Stairway and The Quail Eggs (both non-lucid - 07/05/08)* 

The dreams that I had this morning occured after waking up at 4am, letting my dogs out and going back to bed after taking some ginseng with a cup of apple juice. I listened to my Inner Talk CD but wasn't surprised to hear it click off after 40 minutes as it is rare that I lucid dream two mornings in a row (have only done it once or twice). I put in my earplugs, roll over and proceed to have the following dreams.

*The Stairway*

My dog gets out and goes running up some long steep wooden apartment stairs.

I follow him up to the top scolding him and once we're at the top, I turn around telling him that we need to go back downstairs.

He bounds down the steps and I follow when, halfway down, he falls through a hole in one of the steps! I scream as he lands and wobbly tries to stand.

I am then gripped with an uncontrollable fear and I freeze! I can't move, I can't go up nor down! I feel as tho I'm going to die.. the anxiety and terror of falling is so overwhelming!

I look at the bottom of the stairs and see a family (mother, father and son) playing with a tiny white puppy.

I yell down to them begging them to help me.. that I can't move!!

The mother stands, reaches over and flips off the stairwell light switch. The stairs are now dark beneath 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...7c6c7a6a-1.jpg

and I find my fear ebbing. As I can no longer see the ground beneath the step/slats, I no longer have any fear of falling. As quickly as the terror gripped me.. it left me.

I go down the stairs thanking them and also say that I will use the front door from now on and they all laugh. I tell them that I am so glad that they were here and the mother says, "me too" and also tells me that I should call the homeowner's association regarding the stairs. I say I will and my dog runs over to me seemingly unharmed.

I go to my front door and check my mailbox which is attached to the wall near my door.

I open it and find only 3 small flat letters/envelopes.

I unlock and open my front door and my dog bolts in but immediately runs back out again. I angrily yell his name and he trots dejectedly back inside. The dream ends..

*The Quail Eggs*

I and a girlfriend want to go to a house party thrown by the popular clique of girls at our high school. We are outsiders and are not popular by any stretch of the imagination.

We are standing outside the house and I notice that my friend is no longer with me. Just as I decide to turn around and go home.. an old woman smilingly approaches me, hands me a bag, tells me to pass them out and walks away.

I open the bag and find "quail eggs" which look like peanuts only they are dipped in a yellow sweet sticky goo. ( http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1104/...c8b79fc575.jpg )

I somehow know that "quail eggs" are a rare and expensive delicacy so I close the bag and walk to the front door. 

I go inside the house and I see some of the girls talking in the livingroom. I offer them each an egg. They show surprise and some take one while others don't. It's polite to take only one quail egg but one girl asks if she can take a couple. I hesitate but say yes and she takes about FOUR!! I'm worried that they're almost gone until she gives me the bag back and I see that it has somehow repleneshed itself.

I go further into the house and find that the home has a "movie" room where there are 5 rows of seating (like in a movie theater). The snootiest 5 girls are in this room and I go down each row offering each an egg and one by one they refuse. They simply shake their heads no.. some don't even look at me as they do so... trying to "dismiss" me. But surprisingly it doesn't hurt me. I figure it's their loss especially since I know that they are secretly dying inside to take one. It gladdens me to realize that my lack of concern at their refusal irritates them as much as it does and I stroll confidently out of the room.

I see a guy that everyone likes but is not "one of them" standing looking out the window at a girl by the pool. He obviously has a crush on her and I walk over to him and tell him to go get her!

He's afraid to approach her, afraid that she'll turn him down but I simply say to him, "What if she doesn't?" He thinks for a moment and I say, "You can't let this opportunity go by.. if you do, you'll always wonder what might have happened." I give him a couple of eggs and send him on his way. 

He walks over to her by the pool and I see him offer her an egg. They are laughing and talking. I can't make out what is being said through the glass but as they walk away together, he looks over his shoulder at me and mouths the words, "Thank you!".

I decide to go out by the pool and see a large beautiful monarch butterfly take off from a plant. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...1bd543c6-1.jpg

It begins to chase a large flying snail and, as it attacks it.. I sense that it will eat it. A boy of about 4 runs after the butterfly causing it to drop the snail and the boy's mother tells him to leave that butterfly alone, that it is hunting and that he'll get bit!

As I turn, I see my friend and she is in a chair balanced over the pool. 

She is laughing and playing a game where if she misses a question, she will get dunked.. if she answers correctly, she gets a quail egg. She shrieks with glee when she sees me and yells that she's winning.. that she has 32 eggs so far! As I can tell that she's having a great time, I decide it's ok for me to leave.

As I head for the gate leading from the pool to the front of the house, I feel on top of the world. I feel as magical and as special as the eggs left in my bag. I proved that they couldn't hurt me and that I didn't need their approval.

As I leave, the dream begins to fade and I wake up with a smile on my face.

----------


## apachama

I love those dreams. I especially enjoyed the idea that turning off the lights is the best way. Seemingly leaving you to the problem worked best. 

And the quail eggs thing is amazing. Eggs can mean so much, here they seem to give you a sense of power, self-sufficiency and self-confidence which gives you power over people you would normally be disadvantaged with. 

My friend has this saying "I am only an egg" to mean he is confused by something, too young for it but that he will grow. There's a lot of potential and power in the idea of eggs.

----------


## Clairity

> I love those dreams. I especially enjoyed the idea that turning off the lights is the best way. Seemingly leaving you to the problem worked best.



apachama, I'm glad you liked them.  ::content:: 

I have always had a fear of going down stairs, stadium bleachers, etc. when you can see the ground between them. What is so weird about turning off the lights is that I can see that really taking away the fear for me in real life. 





> And the quail eggs thing is amazing. Eggs can mean so much, here they seem to give you a sense of power, self-sufficiency and self-confidence which gives you power over people you would normally be disadvantaged with. 
> 
> My friend has this saying "I am only an egg" to mean he is confused by something, too young for it but that he will grow. There's a lot of potential and power in the idea of eggs.



I had never really thought about the "power" of the egg. I also like what your friend says.. it makes a lot of sense. 

Thanks so much for reading and for your comments!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

*The Examination Room (non-lucid -07/07/08)*

_I took a break from ginseng, apple juice, etc. and merely tried to sleep. I had the worse night as I could not turn my brain off. I ended up probably getting about an hour and a half of sleep and I only know that I slept as I had the following dream prior to waking up._

I called in sick to my job and went to my second job as a nurse's assistant.

I enter an examination room and see a young woman of about 25 with curly blonde hair sitting on the exam table.

She is being seen as she has complained about pain/tenderness in her breasts.

A nurse comes in and matter-of-factly tells her that her test results don't look good.

The young woman blinks rapidly twice and then begins to cry. The nurse doesn't react at all to her tears. She simply turns to me stating that the woman had become upset earlier when they told her that she would need to have the tests done and that she had created a "scene" with the other nurse on the floor.

The woman looks at me with a mixture of embarrassment and fear and I instinctively go to her. She is seated so I stand next to her and wrap my arms around her shoulders and try to comfort her by telling her not to worry. I stroke the hair off her forehead and tell her that the nurses aren't angry with her.. that she just frightened them earlier. I also tell her that I've had breast pain before and that it had turned out alright. I feel her calming as I state that I won't leave her. 

As I am holding her, I am struck with the sense that this is my calling.. what I am meant to do.. to help/comfort people.

Later I go home and am telling my mom and sister about my day but they don't seem to care. My mom simply keeps reading her magazine, flipping a page every now and then.

I then tell them about a woman who was to have nasal surgery to remove the thick hair growing out of her nose. I see that this story brings an end to the page flipping and that I have both of their undivided attention.

The dream starts to fade on this weird note..

----------


## Clairity

*The Fireworks & The Beach Pool (Lucid - 07/13/08)*

I find myself in the bedroom I spent my teens growing up in. I had just gotten in bed when I realized I hadn't rolled my hair. Knowing that my hair wouldn't look right in the morning unless I rolled it.. I got up, went to the mirror, parted my hair in 3 sections and rolled the ends. As I got the last roller in and went back to bed, I heard kid's voices outside my bedroom windows laughing.. They were shining flashlights at the windows so I put the shades down. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...a64e13e239.jpg

I hear voices in the living room and I left the bedroom and found my son (as a toddler) along my mother. My son had peed on the living room floor and the yellow puddle was very obvious against the beige carpeting. 

There was a bucket of soapy water and some sponges and I gave one to my son and told him that he was going to help me clean up. We cleaned up the pee and I went back to my bedroom.

Once back in my bedroom, I turned out the lights and got in bed. I wondered what time it was and I pushed the button on my watch so it would light up the watch dial.. but the light wouldn't come on! I pushed it again but still no light. I tried pushing all the buttons that were on the sides of the watch but no light! In my confusion, a "small/quiet" thought came to me.. what if I'm dreaming? I pinched my nose shut and found I could still breathe but it wasn't an "eureka" moment.. just a very calm realization.

I was now vividly lucid in this dark room which makes no sense but it was true. I could only make out objects that I directly looked at.. only those objects were illuminated in the darkness.

I saw a round box and, when I lifted it, I discovered that it was a music box. When I wound the key, the top opened and a carriage with a white porcelain woman and man were visible inside. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...ketopper-1.jpg

A sweet melody began to play and the woman figure began to sing.. only her mouth moved in her frozen body. Next the man's part began and he too sang by only moving his mouth.

When the song ended I remembered the DVs lucid tasks of the month. The first task that came to mind was the one I had actually suggested.. to shoot fireworks out of the palm of your hand or through your fingertips. I looked up at the ceiling and noticed that the ceiling was gone.. there was just blue black sky speckled with stars.

I flew high above the house and hovered in that sky for a bit. I opened my palms and pointed them upwards and tried to shoot fireworks but only a slight pop and fizzle happened.

I then thought, "I know I can do better than that!". I aimed my right finger and simply and confidently thought "fireworks".

The first few weren't very bright against the very dark sky but by the fourth try I had gotten it right. 

I then remembered about the "beach" task but wasn't sure how to go about finding one. I had never had much success with spinning but something told me to spin.. that this time I wouldn't wake up.

I closed my eyes and spun a couple of times and when I opened them I was floating above a swimming pool on the edge of a beach! 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...eachPool_w.png

I look down and see a man I am attracted to standing in the pool.. the water up to his waist. I land in the pool next to him, pick him up in my arms and walk with him up the stairs and out of the pool. Picture this only with the man and women in reverse position (http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/...0945f1de16.jpg).

I noticed that he didn't seem surprised at all to be carried in such a manner and I asked him if this happened often and was amused when he said, "yes".

I set him down and pulled him to me for a kiss. He resisted saying that he didn't know me. I replied, "You're right." and my right hand grabbed his swim trunks at the waistband and I pulled him to me again. When his lips were once again unresponsive to mine.. I shrugged and turned away. Once I feigned no interest, I was not surprised when he pulled me back and this time, he sought out my kiss. It seems that even my DC males want to be the aggressor in relationships!

When the kiss had ended, I asked him if he wanted me to carry him back to the pool and he replied, "no".. at which time, I felt the dream ending.

When I checked my watch it was 2:18 am.

----------


## Clairity

*The Big Screen TV (lucid - 07/20/08)*

I guess I'll begin by stating what preparations I took the evening before.

I took 2 ginseng at bedtime around 11:30 pm. I then got up at 3:30 am, took 2 Galantamind and 1 Alpha-GPC with a cup of apple juice. I stayed up about 20 minutes, went back to bed, put my ear plugs in, repeated my protection mantra and then used the following suggestions and visualizations.

I would think of letters of the alphabet and then visualize my performing an action associated with that letter. For example, the letter A" (reaching up and picking an "apple" from a tree), then the letter "B" (hitting or bouncing a "ball"), then the letter "C" ("climbing" a ladder), then the letter "D", etc. The key to this is to try to really "feel" the motion/movement associated with each letter. 

After about 20 more minutes, I felt the galantamind kick in.. it's a definate sensation of a difference in awareness. I saw slight blobs of HI and then I took one then another slow deep breath inhalations and was in a lucid dream!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was in my living room.. (I knew it was mine tho it didn't look anything like my real living room). My husband was there along with a couple of his friends.

I was sitting on the floor and, tho I knew I was lucid, I also knew that I had NO control in this dream.. that it was going to have a life of it's own and I was simply aware and going along for the ride.

I look over at the wall and there is a huge projection tv and images are starting to appear there. 

First there are black and white cartoons and then an episode of "Leave it to Beaver"! 

It appears that only "I" can see these images on the screen and my husband and his friends think that I'm crazy.. but I was never more clear-headed.

My sister walks in and begins talking to me and I "shush" her so I could continue to watch the images on the screen undisturbed.

Suddenly I see myself on the screen from the shoulders up.. singing!! I look exactly as I do in real life. The picture is so clear.. so extraordinarily vivid.

I think to myself that this is the best lucid dream I've had in a long time.. and I have no control over anything!

My sister starts talking again and I say to her in all sincerity, "The world is better if you quiet yourself and listen to the voices inside you."

Everytime I thought the dream was ending.. it started up again.

I took out my pad and pen and started to write down what I saw.. only of course I was having a false awakening and sadly wasn't really writing down anything.

When I woke up for real, the images of the dream came too quickly.. I couldn't seem to sort them out enough to write them all down. As quickly as they came to me.. they were gone.. like wisps of smoke in a breeze.

Part of me felt that I was still on the "edge" of the dream and that if I stopped writing and simply gave in to sleep, I could continue the dream.. but I also knew that if I stopped writing, I would lose what little details I had.

Even though I lost a great deal of the details of this dream.. it left me feeling very satisfied.

.

----------


## kole

Cool dream. did the tv just show images or was there any videos?

----------


## Clairity

> Cool dream. did the tv just show images or was there any videos?



Thanks!  :smiley: 

It was like someone turned the tv on and there were already programs playing.

----------


## Clairity

*The Lobby Stairs (non-lucid - 07/24/08)* 

I'll preface this dream with some (perhaps) pertinent background information.

I went to the emergency room on Sat (07/19) because they thought I might have a blood clot in my leg since it felt like the veins in my left calf were tightening and my heel was numb. I was told to go to the ER as my doctor stated that if it were a blood clot and it broke free and traveled to my lung it could kill me. Well they did a doppler (sp) sonogram and luckily I don't have any clots and my blood work came back normal. 

I had a doctor's appt on Mon morning (07/21) and, since I'm not overweight, don't smoke, etc.. he feels I just strained/sprained the muscles somehow and that it will just take some time to get/feel back to normal. He wrote a prescription for an anti-inflammatory and some Ambien to help me sleep. In the meantime, my calf just has a dull constant ache. 

Yesterday, I could tell that my calf is slowly getting better. I felt (and internally heard) 4 or 5 distinct pops (like bubbles bursting) in the veins of my calf and that seems to have helped. I also purchased some Icy/Hot patches and those things are faboo but they do have a distinct "menthol" smell. I put one on that you are to sleep in and the pain was so diminished I didn't need an Ambien. 

My first alarm went off and when I shifted position, a strong waft of menthol punched me in the nose. I must have fallen back asleep as I had the following dream:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I am a new hire at a fancy firm of some kind. I am shy, timid and very quiet and my co-workers have all known each other for a long time and are very cliquish. They are all successful, beautiful people and I almost get a cheerleader and jock vibe from them.

We are seated on some couches and chairs that are forming a semi-circle in the lobby of this beautiful building. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...bby1_Large.jpg

They are discussing where to go for lunch and I am obviously not invited. 

I meekly ask one of the girls where the bathrooms are and was told "upstairs".

The stairs are many and very steep. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...24f0aeadbc.jpg

I see people young and old, fat and fit and all are going up and down these stairs with no problem so I start up them too. 

I soon realize that I am not going to make it to the top. The stairs seem to have gotten steeper and higher and now resemble these stairs: 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...da1d59f67d.jpg

I feel my legs weaken and then cramp up and I see that there is no railing near me that I can use to help pull myself up.

I search desperately the faces of those going by me.. asking first with my eye and then with my voice for someone to help me.

At last I see a hand reach down from in front of me and I grab it as tho I am drowning and it pulls me up to the landing.

I look into the face of the man who helped me and I thank him. I am almost in tears as I make my way down the hall to the bathroom.

The scene changes and I am once again in the lobby with my co-workers tho I don't recall leaving the bathroom nor the trip back down the stairs.

A woman that I vaguely recognize in the dream (but is one of my co-workers in real-life) asks me where the bathroom is. I point towards the stairs and say, "Up there and to the right."

To my horror, I look up a short time later to see her crumple on the stairs! I run to her as she is carried back down and over to our circle of sofas.

One of my new female co-workers gets in my face and hisses at at me, 

"Don't you dare act concerned! You sent her up there!! You are one evil bitch!!"

At first I am shocked silent by this attack and for a split second I don't react.. but only for a split second.

As I feel myself losing it.. I lean into her personal space throwing her off balance emotionally. It was all I could do not to strike her and my whole being shook with emotion as I yell back at her.

"Don't you DARE say that to me! I'm NEW here! I didn't know that she would have trouble.. no one ELSE seems to! You all sent ME up those stairs and not ONE of you came to help ME! You all left me and went to lunch together.. you've gone out of your WAY to make me feel unwelcome!"

I notice that the entire lobby has gone silent.. that no-one is moving.. all ears/eyes are on me.

As I'm ranting, I feel something break inside me and I feel myself getting stronger.. more confident.. fearless!

Suddenly the female co-worker is now a "he" and is backing away from me. He trips landing on his butt in front of me and is looking up at me with a mixture of fear and embarassment on his face.

The room explodes in applause as my alarm goes off.

.

----------


## Postman

> The room explodes in applause as my alarm goes off.



You must have had a wonderful day after such a dream  :boogie:

----------


## Clairity

> You must have had a wonderful day after such a dream



Well, I certainly started my day off with a smile!  ::D:

----------


## DreamVortex

Your dreams are brilliant!!

----------


## Clairity

> Your dreams are brilliant!!



Wow.. thanks so much!  ::D: 

I'm in a bit of a dry spell right now but hopefully my dream recall will return and I'll have some new ones to add!

----------


## supreme

> We pulled away from each other  and he led me outside where he promptly
> vanished!  Now I'm not totally sure that he was my spirit guide (I had
> always pictured them as being old wise people or wolves or something)
> but I had asked to be protected by "pure white light" and for "only
> those of the pure white light to come near me or to touch me".  So it
> may have been my guide or it might have been just another astral guy
> trying to score.  ;-D



*OMG Clairity haha!! Thats the funniest thing i think ive ever read in my life!! 

(It might have been just another astral guy trying to score!!!)*  
*
Anyway so far ive only read your first entry. So i have some questions. (still giggling) 
Ok so when you separate from your real body....do you only call that astral 
projection or are you also in a LD?? Because when i LD i always first start 
from separating, but i know its not really happening to me tho and that its 
just the way i start my LDs. You said you tried to roll out and that seems 
similar to what i do, except i kinda push out. Then I LD from there.

Also, as you may know, ive been LDing a long long time all alone with no
direction. I wasnt even sure how common what i did was. Anyway im not
sure what a spirit guide is. Can you have one in a LD or does it have to
be true AP? I never talk to DCs or meet up with any unless i want to. But
now im wondering if i should have been looking for someone or something
all these years? I remember the spirit guide episode on star trek but i 
didnt take it to be legitimate at all. Is that, like what you guys are talking
about? To me, a spirit guide in a LD that helped me or gave me advice,
would really only be myself subconsciously giving myself advice. Do you
know what i mean?

Anyway im enjoying your experiences!*  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> *OMG Clairity haha!! Thats the funniest thing i think ive ever read in my life!!* 
> *(It might have been just another astral guy trying to score!!!)*  
> 
> *Anyway so far ive only read your first entry. So i have some questions. (still giggling)*



I'm so glad you're enjoying my dreams  ::D: .. ask away!





> *Ok so when you separate from your real body....do you only call that astral* 
> *projection or are you also in a LD?? Because when i LD i always first start* 
> *from separating, but i know its not really happening to me tho and that its* 
> *just the way i start my LDs. You said you tried to roll out and that seems* 
> *similar to what i do, except i kinda push out. Then I LD from there.*



I can tell when I'm lucid vs OOB/astral projection in that when I have a lucid dream the experience always STARTS somewhere OTHER than where I am sleeping (somewhere other than my bedroom or couch) yet when I have an OOBE, the experience ALWAYS starts where I'm sleeping (i.e., I roll or lift off the couch or bed).. 

The other way I can tell is that I always have partial if not TOTAL control of the actions of the *other* people in my lucid dreams while in my OOBEs, the ONLY person I have TOTAL control over is *myself*. 

I know alot of members feel that OOBEs/Astral Projections are just variations of lucid dreams so I don't really debate the semantics.  :smiley: 






> *Also, as you may know, ive been LDing a long long time all alone with no*
> *direction. I wasnt even sure how common what i did was. Anyway im not*
> *sure what a spirit guide is. Can you have one in a LD or does it have to*
> *be true AP? I never talk to DCs or meet up with any unless i want to. But*
> *now im wondering if i should have been looking for someone or something*
> *all these years? I remember the spirit guide episode on star trek but i* 
> *didnt take it to be legitimate at all. Is that, like what you guys are talking*
> *about? To me, a spirit guide in a LD that helped me or gave me advice,*
> *would really only be myself subconsciously giving myself advice. Do you*
> *know what i mean?*



I know exactly what you mean and I agree that having a dream guide could possibly be a way of tapping into your subconscious for advice/guidance, etc.

I found the following post from one of our Moderators which I think explains dream guides very well:

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *Oneironaut* 
Any dream character has the potential to become a dreamguide, but a dream guide doesn't necessarily solidify itself as a dream guide, in my opinion, unless it shows up in numerous dreams with the intention on helping you get more out of your dreaming experience. This can come in many forms. It can be someone that you designate to be your dream guide or someone that comes up to you and says "Hey, I'm your dream guide." It can be a person, an object with the ability to communicate, a book that "tells" you what directions to take with your dreams, a picture of something that constantly communicates something of significance that will update itself to guide you to certain concepts within your dream that hold a subconscious significance to you, etc. etc.

Basically, it is any part of your subconscious that works in guiding you to further your dream experiences and/or the lessons you can learn from them.. 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
There is also a tutorial about finding your dream guide: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=29192





> *Anyway im enjoying your experiences!*




Thanks so much for reading my journal!  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## supreme

*Thanks Clairity! Those explanations were very helpful!*  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

You're so very welcome!  ::D: 

.

----------


## Clairity

It was storming this morning (lightning and thundering). I got up to let the dogs out and then went back to bed as I didn't have to be at work until 12:30 PM.

I halfheartedly thought about trying for a WILD and said a few affirmations and laid myself very still. I had little faith that I'd even be able to fall asleep through all the noise let alone dream.. but then the following dream occurred.

I find myself at work and it's lunchtime. I go to the kitchen to get my lunch and see a colander with a few strands of spaghetti in it and decide to be helpful and wash it.

As I'm washing the colander, the few strands of spaghetti seem to be multiplying! Soon there's a whole bowl full of freshly cooked spaghetti and it slips from the colander into the sink blocking the drain. Suddenly from behind me I hear a woman's upset voice asking who had dumped her spaghetti into the sink.. why would someone do that?!?

I immediately apologize and offer to pay her for the spaghetti. While she is scooping it out of the sink.. I turn to talk to a male coworker who had been there when I was washing the colander. I asked him if it wasn't true that there was hardly any spaghetti at first and that it just seemed to grow as I washed the colander.. but he just shrugged like he knew what I was saying was true but didn't want to get involved.

I then find myself waking up in bed only it isn't my bed now but my bed from when I was growing up. I had just decided to stay home from work when my sister E walked in saying that her stomach hurt. As she got into bed next to me I noticed that she must have already been there because her head imprint was already in the pillow. 

My nose scrunched as I caught a whiff of the smell coming from the bathroom and I thought to myself.. she must REALLY feel bad!

The alarm goes off.. softly at first but then louder.. only it was music and not the beeper that it should have been. I think to myself, "now that's weird" and I get up to turn it off.

My sister suddenly grabs my ankle. I tell her to let go.. that she's hurting me but she won't. I finally grab her, pull her out of bed and push her out the door. As the door slams behind her I look down and see foot shadows underneath the bottom of the door. 

I happily yell "Daddy" and swing open the door but who was standing there certainly wasn't my daddy. He was a beautiful young man with tan skin and dark hair and eyes. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q..._2008/sato.gif

I suddenly realize that I'm dreaming! I pull him into the room by his shirt front with one hand while closing the door behind him with the other.

I press myself against him and kiss him. He turns his head away from me which strikes me as strange because I figure that's why he came to be at my door.

I grab his chin with my hand and make him face me once again. I look into his eyes and tell him to kiss me.. that he has no choice. Once again I sought out his lips with mine and felt him try to resist but soon I felt him relax and melt into my touch.

I grab his ass with both hands and pull him into me. I slowly roll my pelvis against his and feel his desire growing. I can feel vividly his heart beating against my chest, the softness of his lips and the firmness of his ass in my hands.

I suddenly remember the advanced August Lucid Task of the Month and decide to see what "desire/lust" tastes like.

I take his face in my hands and, while looking into his eyes, kiss him again breathing in slowly and deeply. I remember the look of shock in his eyes as he started to feel the effect of my inhale.

His face suddenly became sunken and I felt his body get thinner/deflate.. like a balloon with the air being let out of it!

I hurriedly exhaled back into his mouth and he inflated back to normal.

I then just.. woke up.

I quickly wrote down the details of the dream before I forgot pieces of it. I tried to recall what he tasted like when I inhaled him.. but there was no taste really.. just a feeling of filling up with air. I remember thinking it was as tho I was a vampire.. only I wasn't draining his blood but his body's air (or perhaps his soul).

.

----------


## apachama

Wow. How do you feel about your actions in that dream now?

----------


## Clairity

> Wow. How do you feel about your actions in that dream now?



You mean do I feel bad about "deflating" him? 

Not really.. I would have felt bad if I had deliberately tried to hurt a DC (depending on the circumstances) but it was unintentional and I did re-inflate him before I woke up.  ::D: 

.

----------


## Clairity

The following is a non-lucid dream that turned into one of my rare DILDs:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This dream started with me having left work and come home for lunch. I found myself once again in my childhood home but once there it was suddenly bedtime. I decided to not to go back to work, briefly worried that I would be fired but rationalized that thought away saying after all it was bedtime. I am in the bedroom that I shared with my younger sister who was already getting ready for bed

As I lay down, I look across the room at my sister's twin bed and, instead of my sister, I see a very old woman laying there looking back at me! As I looked at the old lady.. tho I didn't recognize her, I somehow knew that it was my grandmother who had passed on many years ago. I ask her if she is alright and suddenly she changed.. and became a young girl.. her image softly glowing in the darkness.

I ask her again.. are you alright? Do you miss us.. and grandpa? 

She says nothing but nods her head yes at me.

I don't know if I truly became lucid at this point.. but I knew not to be afraid of this vision of my grandma as I knew that she wasn't truly there in the room. At times I would feel fear starting to spark tiny inside of me.. but I simply didn't let that emotion catch fire and grow.

I ask her how is it over there.. and she doesn't answer but disappears.

I start to fly around the room circling the ceiling.. slowly at first and then faster and faster. 

I head for the bedroom window and fly straight through it.. glass exploding around me as I pass.. tho none cut me.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...aefe9a183c.jpg

I shoot upwards into the dark night sky and see an aquarium floating weightless in the distance.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...uarium-2-2.jpg

I reach it and as I float in front of it I remember the basic challenge.

I put my right hand against the glass. The first time I did so, my hand looked normal except for a pull ring on the tip of my index finger. 

I briefly wondered what would happen if I pulled the ring but instead took my hand away and then put it back against the glass.

This time, my fingers were bent sideways at the second knuckles and my index finger was totally missing.

I then woke up..

*NOTE:* I do find it curious that I saw what seemed to be my grandmother.. especially since I had never dreamed about her when she was living nor after she had died and she rarely crosses my mind.

.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I suddenly realize that I'm dreaming! I pull him into the room by his shirt front with one hand while closing the door behind him with the other.
> 
> I press myself against him and kiss him. He turns his head away from me which strikes me as strange because I figure that's why he came to be at my door.
> 
> I grab his chin with my hand and make him face me once again. I look into his eyes and tell him to kiss me.. that he has no choice. Once again I sought out his lips with mine and felt him try to resist but soon I felt him relax and melt into my touch.
> 
> I grab his ass with both hands and pull him into me. I slowly roll my pelvis against his and feel his desire growing. I can feel vividly his heart beating against my chest, the softness of his lips and the firmness of his ass in my hands.
> 
> I suddenly remember the advanced August Lucid Task of the Month and decide to see what "desire/lust" tastes like.
> ...



Haha. That's great (and hawt  :Hi baby: ), Clairity. Nice job on the task!

----------


## Clairity

> Haha. That's great (and hawt ), Clairity. Nice job on the task!



Thanks O! It was really "tough" on me but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!!  ::wink:: 

.

----------


## Shady

Remind me to check the Lucid Task of the Month when Im hangin' around in front of your door.  :Sad:  Might not be as lucky as the mystery man lol.

Awesome dream though

----------


## Clairity

LOL!! Thanks Shady!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## -Blakren-

I wish I could dream like you! All I can remember most of the time is a fragment or two of a dream. Just a question, were you shocked when the guy from the LD you had started to deflate?

----------


## Clairity

> I wish I could dream like you! All I can remember most of the time is a fragment or two of a dream.



Most of the time that's all I can remember unless it's a lucid dream or it's the weekend (my recall definately improves when I can sleep over 9 hours or more). 





> Just a question, were you shocked when the guy from the LD you had started to deflate?



All I felt was shock!! Deflation was NOT what I was going for/ nor expected.. which is probably why I quickly re-inflated him and then immediately woke up.  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## Clairity

I am in a department store 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...82d0de65ef.jpg

when I realize that the aisles are rigged with shotguns. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...2939816256.jpg

It is a veritable mine field in that you can't tell where the guns are hidden but if you go down the wrong aisle, you will be shot.

I soon discover that myself along with the other shoppers are unwilling participants in some kind of sick contest.  If you refuse to perform certain tasks or clear certain barriers/aisles you will immediately be shot..  

There was one contestant who was burned and his face partially wrapped in bloody bandages.

He deliberately tripped up one contestant and then came upon a pregnant woman.  

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...3097356567.jpg

His bandages began to slide from his face as he approached her and said, "Remember me?". 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q.../515126494.jpg

The girl gasped saying, "It's you!!"

He reaches out and gently touches her belly asking, "Are you ready to die?"

She begins to cry softly and he says, "You will - but not today."

My alarm goes off..

.

----------


## Clairity

I had been talking to a guy on the phone and decided that I didn't like him (he made me uneasy). I hang up the phone and go to my bedroom to watch tv with my mom.

I hear loud voices and open the door to see the guy passing my sister and heading for my bedroom. He had come to my house looking for me! I shut the door just as he reached it and tried to push his way in. I managed to lock the door and yelled out for him to leave.. and eventually he did.

My sister then came to the room and said, "Daddy's going to be pissed!"

The scene changes and I am holding a gun http://re3.yt-thm-a01.yimg.com/image/25/f12/721301762. There are 3 of them and I decide to hide them in a one of the buckets http://re3.yt-thm-a01.yimg.com/image/25/m7/3944484712 on the front porch. 

Once back inside, I look out the window and notice a man coming up the walkway. I suddenly realize he's there to pick up the buckets! I panic and tell my sister to get the guns while I distract him. I go outside and make small talk with him until my sister signals me from the window that everything's ok.

I thought we had gotten away with it but, as I turn my back to walk towards the house, he states behind me, "I'll still have to report you for those guns in the bucket." 

The scene changes again and my sister, mother and I all have 1980's type cellphones http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:.../c5/af8c_1.JPG.

One phone starts to buzz and we press the mute button, then another buzzes and we mute it. Then the third phone buzzes and we mute it as well.

The first phone then buzzes again and we shut if off, then the second buzzes and we shut it off and then the third phone buzzes and we shut it off as well.

The first phone then buzzes again and we remove the battery to shut it off, then the second buzzes and we remove its battery and then the third phone buzzes and we remove its battery as well.

The first phone then buzzes again!!  :Bang head: 

It was so freakin' annoying!! In frustration, I immediately wake up!! 

I had to silently laugh when I realized that the "buzzing" that wouldn't turn off was in fact the sound of my husband SNORING!!

I lay for a minute marveling at how my mind had incorporated that loud consistent sound into my dreams.. and then I went to sleep on the living room couch.  ::D: 

.

----------


## Clairity

I did the basic task this morning.. task details from the dream are below:

I become lucid and find myself at a pond that is a mixture of swamp and marsh.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...b34435d008.jpg

I see that some of the marsh is partly frozen and I remember the basic task. I wonder if it's a bit of a cheat to walk on "frozen" water but then again, there weren't any stipulations against it. I walk on this "water" but then decide that I can do better than that.

I reach the other bank and find another part of the marsh that is deep, mossy yet thawed. I step confidently off the bank and feel myself sink ever so slightly into the murky water. I walk almost floating across the marsh.. my feet sinking only a couple of inches with each step.

Once on the other side.. I take a good look around to check out the "wildlife". The creatures that I see have bodies made up of normal wildlife and cartoons. Ducks, birds, squirrels and snakes.. all flesh.. yet not all "real". I can't even begin to describe them let alone find a picture. I see one that fascinates me more than the others (sort of a peacock hybrid) but before I can get a closer look.. it runs/paddles away from me. I start to follow it but another creature raises from the muck and warns me to stay away.

This part of the lucid ends..

.

----------


## Clairity

I find myself at a lavish home that belongs to friends of my parents.  The home is huge and they are throwing a party.

I look around and spot a statue of a fawn and walk over to get a closer look.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...50x300-1-1.jpg

As I approach, I see the fawn's head turn as it looks at me! Before my eyes, the statue becomes flesh and the fawn wobbles slowly over to me and I reach out to pet it!

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/crit...xD_AcM3_sm.jpg

I let out a cry of excitement and the house's owners say to be careful.. he might bite.

I look around and notice that other animal statues are now coming to life.

I hear children's voices and laughter and I walk towards the sound.  In another large room, I see animals in large children's playpens.  There are rabbits, puppies and kittens and there are 10 or so kids going from playpen to playpen playing with them.

I see 4 boys around one playpen and see that they are hurting the animal inside and I go over and make them stop.

The scene switches and I am now at my parent's house (tho it doesn't resemble it in real life).

I need a pad and my dad says to check my sister's room downstairs.

I go downstairs and notice drapes hung in the middle of the wall which strikes me as strange as I know there is no window there.

I move aside the drapes and find a large door!  I turn the knob, push open the door and enter a secret "game" room!

The room is huge and set up like an arena and there are lifesize statues of super heroes or villains scattered throughout it.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2100/...cb088959bb.jpg

http://www.razorsedgecollectibles.co...l%20Statue.jpg

http://www.supermanhomepage.com/imag...sup-statue.jpg

http://www.razorsedgecollectibles.co...20Maquette.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/...cbe5853315.jpg

I don't recall when I told my friends about the room but suddenly they were at the door and I was blocking their entrance stating that they couldn't come in.  I told them that_ I_ wasn't supposed to know about the room so they had to leave.

They weren't about to leave and they pushed their way past me!!  As I turned to follow them.. I see my dad and _his_ friends at the other end of the room at the "bar" area having a few beers!!

My friends, seeing my dad, run out of the room leaving me to face him alone.

He walks over to me and I brace for the scolding I know is coming.  He stops in front of me and says that he's disappointed to see me here but that he's glad that I didn't try to lie my way out of it.

The dream ends..

.

----------


## EmilySian

ahhh I like that dream with the stone statue of the fawn coming to life! Very cool. Sort of reminds me of narnia, when aslan breathes life into all the stone statues, I used to LOVE that part of the old lion the witch and the wardrobe tv series!  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

EmilySian, I loved the first Narnia movie (I haven't had a chance to see the second one). 

This is actually the second dream where a statue came to life (my first was in a lucid: "My Easter Healing Dream" - http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=56755). 

.

----------


## Clairity

I think I should start this entry by saying that I was watching tv and fell asleep on the couch for a couple of hours (around 5:30 pm) which may explain why I seemed to have gone into REM sleep immediately upon going to bed at 11:30 pm. 

For some reason, this dream is full of sexuality.. none of it pleasant.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I am in a old colonial village (before electricity, horse and buggy, etc.) and I am strictly an invisible observer in this dream.

Somehow I know that the room that I am in is a doctor's office and I see the doctor standing there.. he is in his 60s and his face is lined and weathered from the sun. A woman enters with her daughter of about 14 years old and she has the girl's arm in a firm grip. She pushes her daughter towards the doctor and tells him that he needs to take care of her before the ships come in. 

The daughter is reluctant but drops her clothes and lays on the bed while the doctor disrobes. As he mounts her, the mother also removes her clothes and joins them on the bed.

I am stunned by this but it seems so matter of fact.. so everyday. I somehow know that the young women of this village are "devirginized" before the sailors come into port (I get the uneasy feeling that this is to prevent their first sexual experience from being the result of rape).

The scene changes and I am now outside and school has just let out. I see a boy of about 10 years old walking down a dirt path and as I follow him with my eyes.. I see that he walks past another young boy being sexually molested by some older teens!

The young boy pretends not to see, he just keeps walking.. ignoring the cries as tho this too is an everyday occurence.

An older boy watching the assault with his friends nudges one of them as the young boy passes and laughingly yells out, "You're next!"

The boy walks slowly up to the doctor's office, removes his hat, goes inside and asks the doctor to "take care of him too".

The dream ends..  

*NOTE:*  I can't remember what I had been watching on TV to have this kind of dream but it must have been pretty boring if I fell asleep on it (and trust me whatever I was watching was NOTHING like that)!!

Sometimes a dream's just a dream..

.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow Clairity, that was a weird one  ::?:

----------


## Clairity

> Wow Clairity, that was a weird one



Very much so..  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## Clairity

The following happened between my two alarms (I have two alarms clocks set 20 minutes apart in the morning). When the first alarm went off, I remembered that I needed to get gas before work and then I had the following dream:

I am driving my car heading for the gas station that's less than a mile from my house. I need to make a left turn into the station and I feel my car start to slowwwwwww dowwwwwwn as tho the tank is empty (but the gauge shows that the tank isn't past "E").

My car starts to feel very sluggish and tho I don't see it.. it feels as if I am pedaling my car with my feet (like those old toy cars). 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...ar-Large-1.jpg


Suddenly somehow I am inside a large shopping mall and I see the gas station at the far end of the aisle around the corner.

I am now outside my car and am pushing it from behind! I push it slowly past a glass window and see that people are having a meeting.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...assRoomMtg.jpg

I see those inside glance curiously at me as I push past the window and I think how strange it is that a gas station is "inside" a mall.

I am just about to reach the station entrance when it dawns on me that I don't have my car!! I look back down the mall and don't see it anywhere!!

I start to walk back the way I came when I notice that I am now wearing a life jacket?! 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...2283898336.jpg

My alarm goes off.

.

----------


## EmilySian

lol, the randomness of dreams, my dreams are like that they dont make any sense at all. The lifejackat bit was especially random! Its annoying in those dreams because you think that you would realise you were dreaming but you dont. Normally it just dawns on me thatn im dreaming for no particualr reason.

----------


## Clairity

I am in a house with two friends (who I really don't know in real life and whose names I can't recall) so I'll just call them Anne and Beth. 

Anne and I are in the kitchen. She is cooking and asks me to get something out of the refrigerator. I open the door and emit a small scream when a gecko falls to the floor as the door swings open. It is no more than 4 inches long and reminds me of the ones I had seen in my backyard occasionally.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...7eaa51f35a.jpg

I laugh once I realize what it is as I know that they are harmless but Anne doesn't see the humor and nervously asks me where did it go?!

We search the kitchen but can't find it. I say that I'll go check the living room and when I turn the corner I see this at the patio door and coming towards me! It is at least 8 feet long and easily over 150 pounds!

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...c41856a50e.jpg

It doesn't seem aggressive.. more curious. It slowly comes towards me and I get the sense that it likes me.. sortof like a big puppy.

I back my way into a nearby bedroom with it following close behind me! This bedroom has two doors.. one that goes to a hallway off the living room and the other that opens up to the kitchen. As it enters the bedroom after me, I go out the door to the kitchen and slam the door behind me!

I yell to Anne that there is a Komodo Dragon in the house and she tells me to stop kidding around. But one look at my face tells her that I'm serious. She turns off the stove and whispers more to herself than to me, "I wonder if there are any more?"

I tell her that he seemed harmless but that I'll go on my computer to see if they eat people/meat. I then say that my laptop is downstairs and that she will need to keep watch.. I've shut one Komodo in the bedroom but I don't know how long he'll stay in there or if there are others or where they might be.

I open the basement door and look down the darkened stairs and am surprised to see my laptop near the top of the stairs on the ledge of the 3rd step. I reach for it but find that it is still plugged in to the socket downstairs!

I start to jiggle and swing the cord trying to free the plug when I hear scratching on the stairs and see a Komodo coming up them quickly towards me!

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...a2e7c05709.jpg

I frantically start jerking on the cord almost losing my balance and dropping the laptop. The Komodo reaches me just as the plug breaks free! I freeze for a second as he sniffs at me and then gently nudges my foot with his nose. I snap back to my senses and then break free, running up the two steps with the laptop in my arms, the cord dragging behind me.

I run towards Anne screaming that there's another one in the basement!

She says to follow her and she leads me to the garage. There are two cars there and I see that Beth is already inside one.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...-in-garage.jpg

Anne jumps in the car with Beth and slams the door behind her locking it! I am still outside the car and frantically yank on the door handle, screaming at her what about me?!

I suddenly am grabbed from behind and pulled into the other car! I spin around and see that another friend Greg is the one who grabbed me! I shakily ask him, "Where did you come from? What are you doing here?"

Greg looks around the garage and then turns towards me saying, "There is money to be made and that's why I'm here. I'm a part of what is going on in this house. You weren't in any danger as the Komodos are harmless but the other thing in the house is not."

My alarm goes off.. 

.

----------


## apachama

Weird sudden reference to "the other thing" at the end there.

----------


## Clairity

> Weird sudden reference to "the other thing" at the end there.



I know! I love how my dreams often times end as "cliff hangers" or "to be continueds".. but I never have the continuation dream.  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## Clairity

I should preface this dream by stating that I love the HBO TV series "OZ" (http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi2476671257/) and it is back on in reruns and I've started watching it again. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I am male in this dream and I find myself back in OZ prison. 

I can't believe I'm back inside.

Questions flood my mind. How long had I been in before? How long had I been out and why am I back? I find to my bewilderment that I can't come up with any answers. My past crimes for some reason are unrecallable.

I see familiar faces as I pass by the cons.. those who had been friends, enemies.. lovers.

Some ignore me while others simply pretend not to know me.

I am not sure how to act. Do I speak, confront or lay low til I figure things out?

I go to my cell and see it's the same one I had before. I stand inside it for a minute until it becomes too "close" and I step back outside it.

An inmate who used to make my life a living hell approaches and says the wrong thing to me.. to everyone's surprise, I lay him out with a couple of punches.

They had no way of knowing that I had prepared myself physically should I have to come back to OZ.

The other inmates now look at me with a newfound respect and keep their distance.

The dream ends..

.

----------


## Clairity

I had many dreams this morning (at least 5) but this one stayed with me the longest.

I am in my car and driving down the highway when I realize that I've missed my exit!

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...9f11a0d8e8.jpg

I quickly merge over the two lanes and cross the median to get on the right highway.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...2008/lanes.jpg

I drive further down the highway and see lots of broken glass.. evidently I just missed seeing (or being involved in) a car accident. 

I veer around the glass and look in my rearview mirror to see a woman in a blue car coming up on me fast and I think to myself that she's going too fast to see the glass!

At the very last second she swerves into the next lane narrowly missing the car already occupying that lane. That car swerves in turn and crashes into the car next to it sending that car into a spin.

I am now somehow present in spirit with the woman in the blue car. She looks behind her and sees the devastation that her sudden lane change has caused, but instead of guilt.. she feels only happy that she's not a part of it all.

She gets on her cell phone and calls her mother to tell her about her close call and to warn her to stay off the highway.

Her mother answers her cell and looks up just in time to see a car coming out of a spin, driving the wrong way on the freeway and heading straight for her! 

The daughter hears her mother say, "Hello?" then "OH MY GOD!!!" She then hears a terrified scream, the deafening sound of squealing tires, crunching metal and the lone loud sound of a stuck car horn.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...ad0c201b09.jpg

The dream ends..

.

----------


## Clairity

I'm in a mall and go into a women's clothing store. As I approach the racks of skirts, I realize that I have changed from female to male. Even tho I'm dressed as a female, I am very obviously male. I am Puerto Rican, slightly thick in build and have a buzz haircut.

As I look through the rack, I hear some men mocking me. A saleswoman comes over to me and tells them to leave me alone or leave the store. She has sympathy (or empathy) in her eyes and she hands me a couple of dresses to go along with the two paisley skirts I have in my hands.

She shows me to the women's dressing room and doesn't hesitate to let me go in.

As I try on a skirt, I feel myself getting a "hard-on"! It is VERY obvious as the front of my skirt is now sticking out like a small tent!!

I hit at it with my hand trying to make it go down.. as I don't think it would be a good idea to jack off in the dressing room.

The saleswoman talks to me through the curtain asking me to come out and show her how the dresses look.

I frantically swat at my "manhood" trying to deflate it but it won't go away.

The men who taunted me in the store are also outside the dressing room area and somehow they know of my "predicament" and start to make disgusted comments when I wake up..

.

----------


## Clairity

After having basically NO recall for 21 days.. I was happy to have the following vivid (yet disturbing) dream:

I am a teenager again and am at the house I grew up in. In this dream, we had a chainlink fence around our backyard (not a wooden privacy fence).. the chainlink fence was around the entire house. In fact all the houses had chainlink fences surrounding them.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q.../200221074.jpg

I am in the backyard with my younger sister playing with my two small dogs.. two Bichons.. Brianna and Bailey (they are sisters/littermates).

A girlfriend comes over bringing her two dogs to play with mine and we watch them happily run around the yard. When they venture into the frontyard.. we aren't concerned as we know there is no way they can get out due to the chainlink fencing.

We are talking/catching up when we realize that we don't hear them barking anymore.

When we go around to the front of the house to check on them we discover that the entire fence from the front of the house is missing.. and so are our dogs!!

A sinking feeling hits me and takes my breath away. I feel panic rising up from my gut and I start screaming their names!

I grab their leashes from the garage and my friend and I take off in one direction while my sister goes off in the other.

As we go down the street, I notice that the chainlink fences are gone from the front of every house on the block and I wonder how that could have happened without our hearing it or being told that it was going to happen.  

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...2d58939a-1.jpg

I hear my voice come echoing back to me as I scream "Bailey!" "Brianna!" It sounds eerily empty, lonely.. and helpless.. 

At times I can hear my sister's voice in the distance.. sounding just as desperate, but growing fainter as we walk.

People in their yards would look up as we yelled but no one offered any help nor answers.

I kept straining to hear a bark of recognition to my voice or to see a dog sprinting towards us but it never happened.

We went down another block and a teenage boy outside his house hears us and walks over saying that they found some white dogs but to be prepared because they're hurt pretty bad.

My heart is pounding wildly as we follow him into his backyard and find his father standing among many wire pens. 

It dawns on me that these are puppymill breeders and I'm instantly uneasy. The boy leads us to a dirty pen and I see two small once white dogs inside. They are coated in dry blood and appear to have been attacked by other dogs. 

A mixture of shock, pity and relief runs through me as I whisper, "They're not our dogs."

His father asks us if we want them and I thank him but say that we have to keep looking.

Strangely, at the beginning of the dream Brianna was young.. but now as the dream draws towards its end.. she becomes her true age of 18 years old in my mind and I am really frightened for her as she is nearly blind and almost deaf. She won't hear nor see a car coming at her..

After circling the block with no sign of our dogs.. We head back to my house. 

I have never felt so helpless nor so scared. I am also full of guilt because my friend has lost her dogs while visiting my house.

My sister is already inside the house and we find my dad sitting on the couch reading the newspaper. I tell my dad that we have to do something and my sister says that we could put an ad in the paper about our dogs being lost! I think that's a great idea but my dad doesn't for some reason.

Somehow it comes to me that the reason for my dad's lack of enthusiasm is because of the cost of the ad. I grab my purse, take out my billfold and press some crumpled bills into his hand. I say half pleadingly/half disgustedly, "That's all the money I have.. please HELP me!"

My mom looks over at my dad and he reluctantly agrees.

The dream ends.. but somehow I come to know that the fences were removed due to re-zoning.

NOTE: Bailey (the runt of the litter) died about 4 years ago. I wish I had been aware that I was dreaming.. it would have been nice to fully appreciate seeing her again. 

.

----------


## Clairity

I am driving down a busy highway and get off just in time to hit a red light.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...ic_light-1.jpg

I am the first car in the center lane of a three lane street and there are cars behind and beside me.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...3951296177.jpg

A cop appears at my window, pulls out his pad and states that he's trying to figure out who to give the ticket to.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...ad0bf6dc-1.jpg

I realize then that we all must have been speeding on the freeway! A lady cop drives up, gets out of her car 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...b11a6dae-1.jpg

and starts collecting our vehicle registrations.

The male cop pauses, looks over at all the cars and then tells us to have a good safe day, hands us back our licenses while the female cop returns our registrations.

I send up a silent "thank you" to the heavens for dodging that bullet and drive on a little further and then park in front of a dress boutique.

I go to the glass door and pull.. but it appears to be stuck! I pull and yank harder, the door swings free and I faintly hear an alarm going off.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...potlight-1.jpg

As I walk inside, there is a red glass box on the ceiling that is blinking and the alarm can now be heard MUCH louder.

I think, "oh shit!", turn and open the door to leave.

People on the sidewalk stop to look at me and a woman comes from the back of the store and tells me not to go anywhere because the police are on their way!!

I attempt desperately to explain to her that I wasn't trying to break in.. just as the same female cop from the traffic stop arrives at the boutique.  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## Clairity

I am in a small living room and an old woman is seated at a table sofly crying. She was in the hospital and has just come home to find that she has been robbed and all her precious things are gone. She is most upset about the loss of her pictures that she kept in a small box.

The scene changes and I am now somehow in a tree house where I spot a small wooden box on a table. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...x-closed-1.jpg

I open the box and it is full of old pictures and snapshots. As I am looking at them a girl I know appears at the doorway of the tree house and I tell her that I found the old woman's pics and that a girl (whose name I can't recall but that I'll call Emily) must have taken them (I don't know how I knew Emily took them but she did in fact do it). I recognize one of the snapshots and I tell the girl to tell the old woman that I would return her pictures to her shortly.

I look at the snapshot in my hand once more and it is a black and white picture of a pretty young woman. I decide that I will return this picture personally and suddenly find myself in front of a house. I knock, am let in and walk over to a dining room table. I set the picture face up on a dinner plate and back away to a corner of the room.

The dinner plate belongs to a young man who is being treated for some illness (for some reason cancer comes to me). He walks into the room without noticing me. I see that he is pale and painfully thin as he sits down at the table. He blinks hard and gently with trembling fingers lifts the picture to get a better look. Tears fill his eyes as he looks around the room at everyone present and sofly says, "Thank you.." Somehow I know that this was a picture of his wife who has passed on.

I leave to go back to the old woman's home to return the rest of the pictures. 

As I am walking up the front steps, the old woman throws open the door. She confronts me screaming calling me a "thief"! I look past her and see my "accuser" watching from inside the house. I glare at the girl from the tree house and angrily ask her how she could tell her it was me when she knew that Emily had taken the pictures?!?

The girl stares back at me and it is then that I see the jealousy mixed with hatred in her eyes.. and I know that she has every intention of riding out her lie.

The dream ends..

.

----------


## Clairity

I am in a backyard with some friends. I'm a young boy around 9 years old and I live here in a group home for troubled boys. My friends and I are standing and looking at a fence at the corner of the house. 

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...yOutside-1.jpg

I see the adult male who supervises us coming over to see what we're up to. I ask him in the sincerest voice I can muster if we can add a bar to the fence so that we can climb it to reach the tree on the other side and be able to drop into the yard next door. I say that it will be great for safety.

A couple of teenage boys laugh at me and say it's a stupid idea.. but another young boy agrees with me as I explain that if a dog was coming you could climb to safety!

To my surprise the man says that he will do it! He also smiles and says that he's thinking of putting a small statue in the corner of the yard.. something like the Statue of Liberty. The young boy who agreed with me cries out in excitement and the man laughs and says, "The Statue of Liberty it is!"

The scene changes and it is now the middle of the night and I am no longer the young boy but am simply an observer of what's taking place.

The young boy runs into the darkened bedroom of one of the teenage boys who had laughed at him. He stops at his bed shaking him stating that there is someone in the house trying to get him! The older boy barely acknowledges him and tells him to stop being stupid, that he was probably dreaming and to go back to bed.

The boy tries once again to convince him that he is in danger but the teen is now angry and tells him to go back to bed and rolls over.. turning his back on the frightened boy.

The scene changes once again and it is now the next day. It is light out and men are scouring the woods looking for a lost boy.. believed to have been kidnapped in the night.

A man cries out, "Over here!" and all run to a thick grove of trees and underbrush.

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...4a3dfa8a-1.jpg

They push aside the leaves and brush and find a body twisted.. eyes looking upwards.

It is the teenage boy.

The dream ends...

.

----------


## Clairity

My boyfriend and I are teenagers and are running from members of a cult and one of the men has a chainsaw.

My boyfriend has been looking after me and I realize that I have a mild case of retardation as my mouth has a very slight downward turn on one side.

We end up cornered in a warehouse with others who have run from the cult. One by one the man with the chainsaw selects someone and cuts them down in front of us. 

When the man comes for me, my boyfriend pushes me behind him and pleads that he spare me, saying, "She's not right.. look at her mouth!"

The man reaches around and grabs my face roughly with his hand, turns it from side to side and says, "Oh yeah.. I see it.. her mouth."

My boyfriend remains still slightly in front of me, protecting me..

The man releases my face, looks to my boyfriend and says, "You said you wanted to become one of us".. and hands him the chainsaw.

My boyfriend takes the chainsaw and turns to face me.. 

The realization that I am about to die (and by whose hand) rushes cold through me. I start to run and my boyfriend gives chase. I hear the sound of the chainsaw coming close behind me.. the sound echoing hugely in the warehouse. In my panic, I trip over something.. and feel the blade bounce once and then rip deeply into my back. I let out an agonizing scream and roll over instinctively putting up my hands to protect myself.. only to have the blade cut off the tips of my fingers on my right hand.

I am hysterically screaming, crying and begging my boyfriend to please stop. I see in his eyes that he gets no pleasure in what he's doing.. perhaps he has no choice.. perhaps he is saving me from something much worse..

The scene changes and I can't tell if hours, days or months have passed.

I am sitting in a room and a group of children come in. A little girl comes up to me and begins to sweetly stroke my hair. A man from the cult comes up and snaps at her to get away from me. She looks up at him and he says, "She knows." 

The little girl replies sadly, "She doesn't know anything".. and I begin to softly sob, tears rolling down my cheeks.

The dream ends..

.

----------


## Clairity

I actually had my first lucid dream in two months thanks to my determination to do a task involving me!  ::D: 

Sadly it wasn't as epic as I'd have liked but I did accomplish the basic task.

I got up at 7:30 am, let the dogs out and went back to bed. I lay there doing affirmations and letting my mind wander but making sure that I remind myself that I want to recognize that I'm dreaming. I started to feel/hear the sensations that let me know that the WILD process has started. I slowed my breathing and rode the sensation until I found myself in a dream scene.

It was strange but the dream was very overcast. I saw some people walking by but their faces were blurred.. like a photograph where someone had taken their finger and smudged just the faces.

I couldn't understand why I couldn't make their faces clearer. I remembered the task and decided to just hug myself so I wrapped my arms around my body and gave a reassuring squeeze!

I then recalled that I had put on a sleep mask when I went back to bed. In the dream I removed the mask and the scene brightened! I notice some beautifully colored birds in a tree and I actually had a conversation with one of them tho I can't remember what was said.

The dream was pretty uneventful and I woke up soon after that but I did end my lucid dry spell so I'm very grateful to have had it!

.

----------


## DreamVortex

Wow, what a really weird yet very interesting Lucid Dream. Blurred faces is the last thing i want to encounter in an LD. lol!

----------


## Clairity

> Blurred faces is the last thing i want to encounter in an LD. lol!



Yeah.. it was really frustrating for a few minutes!  :tongue2: 

.

----------


## ccaste01

Hi, i just wanted to say that you have inspired me to start LDing lol. I am going to college to become a dream psychologist and this definitely helped me to know what field of dreams I want to study. I do have some questions though. I tried to LD last night by using your technique, but was unsuccessful. Last night was the first time I had ever tried to LD. You say that a person has to keep perfectly still but I kept jerking. How can I stop this? I tried listening to the subliminal lucid recording but it didn't help either. what am I doing wrong? Thanks

----------


## Clairity

> Hi, i just wanted to say that you have inspired me to start LDing lol. I am going to college to become a dream psychologist and this definitely helped me to know what field of dreams I want to study.



ccaste01, what a sweet thing to say!  ::content:: 





> I do have some questions though. I tried to LD last night by using your technique, but was unsuccessful. Last night was the first time I had ever tried to LD. You say that a person has to keep perfectly still but I kept jerking. How can I stop this? I tried listening to the subliminal lucid recording but it didn't help either. what am I doing wrong? Thanks



It's hard to say why you keep jerking. Are you fully relaxed? Did you do WBTB (say wake up at 3 am) and try to WILD? Did you try just breathing deeply while counting? What exactly did you do?

I can tell you that it's rare that a person succeeds the FIRST time they try to WILD.. it takes some trial and error to finally get it right.

.

----------


## ccaste01

> ccaste01, what a sweet thing to say! 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to say why you keep jerking. Are you fully relaxed? Did you do WBTB (say wake up at 3 am) and try to WILD? Did you try just breathing deeply while counting? What exactly did you do?
> 
> I can tell you that it's rare that a person succeeds the FIRST time they try to WILD.. it takes some trial and error to finally get it right.
> 
> .



Well I went straight into WILD, I didn't try WBTB, but I will tonight. I use your wild technique and I count my breaths while breathing slow and deeply. I am mostly relaxed but I have never layed with my body flat on the bed with my arms at my side, which is probably why I am not completely relaxed. Does it matter which way I lay in bed?

----------


## Clairity

> I am mostly relaxed but I have never layed with my body flat on the bed with my arms at my side, which is probably why I am not completely relaxed. Does it matter which way I lay in bed?



If you find it difficult to relax and fall asleep on your back with your arms at your side.. then lay in any position in which you can relax yet still maintain your focus to WILD.  :smiley: 

.

----------


## ccaste01

I have started my own DJ,  its the link below. Could you read it for me?

----------


## Clairity

> I have started my own DJ,  its the link below. Could you read it for me?



I will.  :smiley: 

.

----------


## Keitorin

*poke* How are you?  ::hug::

----------


## Clairity

> *poke* How are you?



LOL!! I'm good.. how are you?  ::D:  ..  :Clairity's Hug: 
.

----------


## Keitorin

> LOL!! I'm good.. how are you?  ..



I'm doing really well~ Having nice recall (due partly to waking up from bad sleep and partly from motivation). 

Just thought I'd drop you a line since you haven't posted in a bit!  :smiley: 

OMG, that hug is adorable.

----------


## What??Me??

I have a feeling that a lot of your dreams would make good inspirations for books... Do you enjoy writing any?

----------


## Clairity

> I'm doing really well~ Having nice recall (due partly to waking up from bad sleep and partly from motivation).



I envy you your recall! I now seem to only strongly recall the last minutes before I wake up (losing the beginning and middle of my dreams). I end up with ending dream fragments which is why I haven't posted my dreams in a while.  :Sad: 





> Just thought I'd drop you a line since you haven't posted in a bit!



Well that's sweet of you!  ::content:: 





> OMG, that hug is adorable.



Thanks.. and it's actually named after me!  ::D: 





> I have a feeling that a lot of your dreams would make good inspirations for books... Do you enjoy writing any?



I love to write and actually did write a couple of short stories years ago.. but the only writing I do now are my dreams (or stories written only in my head). 

.

----------


## Keitorin

> I envy you your recall! I now seem to only strongly recall the last minutes before I wake up (losing the beginning and middle of my dreams). I end up with ending dream fragments which is why I haven't posted my dreams in a while.



Aw, that sucks! It's so frustrating when you lay there and you just draw a blank, or you have a dream in your grasp but it slips away... 

Might be best to take a break to get away from the frustration, then come back and try with a fresh outlook.
_
Thanks.. and it's actually named after me!_ 

I saw that! You're special.  :boogie:

----------


## Clairity

My son and I are visiting friends (tho I don't know these people in real life) and the boys are downstairs watching tv.

I find some seeds in a pail by the door. They remind me of walnuts only the shells are soft and have the texture of olives.





I ask the female owner of the house what's up with the seeds and she says, "Come outside and I'll show you."

We walk outside and see a strange tree in the backyard.





She points to the tree and says that the seeds that fall after sunset must not be allowed to lay for long on the ground because the resulting trees get out of hand and are hard to kill.

I helped her pick up some new seeds that had fallen, put them in the pail and we go back into the house.

My son noticed the seeds and said that he had watched a show about them and that he wanted some.  He was so excited.. he stated that they would come alive and he begged me to let him have a couple of seeds.  

I took what the owner had said to simply mean that the trees would grow like weeds and I didn't see the harm.. and honestly I didn't believe that anything would happen.  

My son took some seeds, went outside and tossed them onto the yard.  Suddenly, the seeds grew legs and leaped like frogs across the yard as tho spreading themselves apart.





Once they had all landed, they burst open





and they grew fast.. amazingly fast.. abnormally fast..





A next door neighbor came outside, saw what was happening and yelled at his wife to get his rifle.

His wife ran out, threw him a rifle and opened fire with her own.  They both started blasting away at the trees.. trying to stop their growth and spreading.





My friend came out of her house yelling, "OMG.. destroy the seeds!!"

I looked around frantically searching for my son and I saw that he had tied himself to one of the trees so that no one would shoot it!  





The neighbors are still blasting away and I scream at them that my son is in the trees and I run at them to stop them from shooting him.

The dream ends.

.

----------

